# Nationalpark Siebengebirge



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Das Thema eröffne ich, weil sich seit heute die Diskussion auf mehrere Foren zu zerstreuen droht.


----------



## juchhu (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das Thema eröffne ich, weil sich seit heute die Diskussion auf mehrere Foren zu zerstreuen droht.


 
Welche Unterlagen liegen Dir vor (Abschlussbericht etc.) ?
Hast Du die CD mit dem umfangreichen Kartenmaterial (430 MB) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gemäß unserer Position OPEN TRAILs hat Klaus in Absprache keinen Wegenetzvorschlag gemacht sondern daraufbestanden, dass wir alle Wege gem. unserer Satzungsdefinition nutzen dürfen, also auch solche die weniger als 2,5 m breit. Ich finde hier Klaus Position absolut konsequent und habe sie von Anfang an unterstützt.



Unsere Satzung kann sich nicht über naturschutzfachliche Notwenigkeiten hinwegsetzen, sie dagegen pauschal anzuführen wäre unsinnig. Umgekehrt kann es nicht sein, daß Wege ohne Grund gesperrt oder ohne Grund Wegebreitenlimits installiert werden. Um unsere Grundsätze geht es daher aus meiner Sicht nicht. 

Bekäme ich in meiner Naturschutzbehörde einen Brief, in dem die OPEN TRAILS Forderung vertreten wäre, dann würde ich freundlich und bestimmt und das einvernehmlich mit den Kollegen aus der Landwirtschafts- und Forstverwaltung antworten, daß ich gerne konkret (!) wüßte, _was wo wie _Sache ist, weil Grundsätzlichkeiten rechtlich nicht von Interesse sind. Ich würde mich allerdings konsequenterweise und auch aus rechtlichen Gründen von jeder unbegründeten Wegebreitenlimitierung distanzieren, weil das reine Bürokratie wäre. 

Es geht m.E. um ein unsererseits zu vertretenes umfassendes (!) Wegenetz (incl. ökologisch vertretbarer Trails!) im Siebengebirge, das dem Gebirge _und _den Bikern bekömmlich ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Man darf sich dabei nicht in Grundsätzen verlieren (ohne die Grundsätze selbst zu verlieren), sollte aber ggf. tatsächlich sensible Zonen/Wege (ggf. auch nur tageszeit- oder jahreszeitbezogen)  ausschließen. Das hat nichts mit formalen Aspekten zu tun (2.5m Limit o.ä.) sondern mit fachlichen Aspekten vor Ort und das Weg für Weg (nach dem LG darf man in NSG, das ja schon da ist, ohnehin nur auf Wegen radfahren). Wir müssen die Behörden zwingen, über das wenige hinaus, was wir ggf. selber nicht befahren wollen, _Weg für Weg _zu begründen, warum das Biken dort dem Prozesschutz ebenso zuwiderliefe. In vielen Fällen wird die Behörde das nicht können.

Es hinterläßt bei Behörden meistens einen ziemlich durchgreifenden Eindruck, wenn die Betroffenen selber Naturschutzbelange anführen und das dann auch noch einzelfall- bzw. sachbezogener als diejenigen, die pauschal Natur contra Mountainbike bzw. fachlich unsinnigerweise Prozessschutz contra MTB kultivieren.

Ich kenne das aus dem Motorsport, wo ich Veranstalter (z.B. im Rallyesport) dahingehend berate, Behörden ausführlich zu erläutern, warum man wo ggf. aus eigener fachlicher Kenntnis heraus nicht fährt (woraus sich dann ergibt, daß man woanders umso besser und selbstverständlicher fährt). In der Regel sind Behörden noch nicht daran gewöhnt, daß man ihnen als Wirtschaftswegenutzer in Sachen Naturschutz zuvorkommt und sie Probleme bekommen, nun den Rest der Wege zu verhackstücken, die sie gerne ungenutzt sähen.

Kennen wir in der IG einen Biologen, der die Details im Siebengebirge so weit kennt, daß eine Analyse oder ein Auffinden _tatsächlicher_ (und nicht grüniedologischer) Konfliktpunkte im Detail möglich würde.


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Moin.

Also um nochmal auf meine frage von gestern zurÃ¼ckzukommen.

Die Antwort von dir Tilman find ich fÃ¼r mich ziemlich Unbefriedigend.

Warum sieht der FÃ¶rderverein Nationalpark Senne-Eggegebirge das Projekt denn auch in Gefahr wegen der GrÃ¶Ãe bzw. ein VerwÃ¤ssern dessen? Irgendwo muÃ es diese GrÃ¶Ãenfestlegung ja geben weil sonst wÃ¼rde das ja nicht an so vielen stellen auftauchen. Hier mal das Zitat :

_Der FÃ¶rderverein Nationalpark Senne-Eggegebirge begrÃ¼Ãt grundsÃ¤tzlich die PlÃ¤ne fÃ¼r einen neuen Nationalpark Siebengebirge, Ã¼bt aber auch Kritik hinsichtlich der fachlichen Standards z.B. der geringen GrÃ¶Ãe von nur 4.500 ha. Hier sieht der FÃ¶rderverein dringenden Nachbesserungsbedarf um die internationalen Kriterien z.B. eine MindestgrÃ¶Ãe von 6.000 ha zu erfÃ¼llen und um die Marke âNationalparkâ nicht zu verwÃ¤ssern._


Und zum Thema Wegenutzung hab ich die einstellung es ist doch erst mal besser auf "nur" 2m Wegen fahren zu dÃ¼rfen dafÃ¼r aber im ganzen 7GB als wenn es tatsÃ¤chlich soweit kommt schlimmsten falls nur noch 1/4 nutzen zu dÃ¼rfen. ( Meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung ) (( Und das Thema Wegeregel kann man danach noch in angriff nehmen weil das Kind ja eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist ))


Ich wÃ¤re dankbar fÃ¼r Antworten.


GruÃ
Volker


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Unsere Satzung kann sich nicht über naturschutzfachliche Notwenigkeiten hinwegsetzen, sie dagegen pauschal anzuführen wäre unsinnig. Umgekehrt kann es nicht sein, daß Wege ohne Grund gesperrt oder ohne Grund Wegebreitenlimits installiert werden. Um unsere Grundsätze geht es daher aus meiner Sicht nicht.
> 
> Bekäme ich in meiner Naturschutzbehörde einen Brief, in dem die OPEN TRAILS Forderung vertreten wäre, dann würde ich freundlich und bestimmt und das einvernehmlich mit den Kollegen aus der Landwirtschafts- und Forstverwaltung antworten, daß ich gerne konkret (!) wüßte, _was wo wie _Sache ist, weil Grundsätzlichkeiten rechtlich nicht von Interesse sind. Ich würde mich allerdings konsequenterweise und auch aus rechtlichen Gründen von jeder unbegründeten Wegebreitenlimitierung distanzieren, weil das reine Bürokratie wäre.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tillmann, diese Schutzzonen und Konfliktbereich ist in der Karten auf dieser CD eingetragen von Naturschützern, Biologen, Oberer und Unterer Naturschutzbehörden.
Wenn du am 02.05.2007 die Zeit gefunden hättest persönlich vor Ort zu sein wäre uns damals sehr geholfen gewesen. 

Und wir haben es bewusst vermieden Wege anzugeben auf denen wir auf grund der 2,5 Meter Regel gar nicht fahren dürfen. Aus der Angst heraus das dort Posten aufgestellt werden die die Biker abkassieren! So wie es schonmal im Siebengebirge der Fall war.

Kannst du mir deine Postadresse per Mail zuschicken um dir die CD zukommen zu lassen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Also um nochmal auf meine frage von gestern zurÃ¼ckzukommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,
Das sehe ich leider anders denn nachher drÃ¼ber zu verhandeln das wir auch noch die nicht 2,5 Meter breiten Wege fahren zu dÃ¼rfen sehe ich als Aussichtslos.
Und Sorry wenn wir auf 2,5 Breiten Forstautobahnen fahren wolllten dann brauchen wir nichts zu tun.
Leider sind die wirklich schÃ¶nen Trail alle viel schmaler.

Aber frag mal die Leute von Tourentreff Siebengebirge wo sie denn lieber fahren. (aber bloÃ nicht Ã¶ffentlich)

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> Das sehe ich leider anders denn nachher drüber zu verhandeln das wir auch noch die nicht 2,5 Meter breiten Wege fahren zu dürfen sehe ich als Aussichtslos.
> Und Sorry wenn wir aus 2,5 Breiten Forstautobahnen fahren wolllten dann brauchen wir nichts zu tun.
> Leider sind die wirklich schönen Trail alle viel schmaler.
> ...



Hallo Klaus.

Das ist mir schon klar das wir lieber auf den "schmalen" wegen fahren. Deswegen will ich ja auch gar nicht über ein Wegekonzept sprechen , sondern irgendwelche Lücken wegen dem Nationalpark vorhaben zu finden um dies doch noch irgendwie evtl. stoppen zu können. ( Weil es ist doch besser ein 7GB mit einschränkung als gar kein 7GB mehr. Und das passiert zwangsläufig wenn das zum NP wird )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Das ist mir schon klar das wir lieber auf den "schmalen" wegen fahren. Deswegen will ich ja auch gar nicht über ein Wegekonzept sprechen , sondern irgendwelche Lücken wegen dem Nationalpark vorhaben zu finden um dies doch noch irgendwie evtl. stoppen zu können. ( Weil es ist doch besser ein 7GB mit einschränkung als gar kein 7GB mehr. Und das passiert zwangsläufig wenn das zum NP wird )
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,
wenn der National Park gekippt wird oder gar nicht entsteht wäre das für alle Bewohner die das Siebengebirge als Naherholungsgebiet im Köln-Bonner Raum nutzen wohl das beste. 
Es ist auf den vielen Wegen heute schon an Sonn und Feiertagen soviel los 
das ich mir nicht vorstellen will wenn nur noch 43 % keine progressiven Schutzzone sein sollten und damit viele Wege wegfallen würden.
Werden dann die Besucherströme auf Einbahnenwegen oder Schnellwegen durch geschleußt? Ich glaube das würde den Tieren und der Natur mehr schaden als so wie es heute ist. 

Aber das muss auch allen Bewohnern im Ballungsgebiet Köln/Bonn klar gemacht werden.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Das ist mir schon klar das wir lieber auf den "schmalen" wegen fahren. Deswegen will ich ja auch gar nicht über ein Wegekonzept sprechen , sondern irgendwelche Lücken wegen dem Nationalpark vorhaben zu finden um dies doch noch irgendwie evtl. stoppen zu können. ( Weil es ist doch besser ein 7GB mit einschränkung als gar kein 7GB mehr. Und das passiert zwangsläufig wenn das zum NP wird )
> 
> ...



Ich sehe momentan keine Chance, das Projekt als solches zu kippen.

Für die Diskussion um die Flächenangaben ist mir die Zeit zu schade, weil das keine rechtsverbindlichen Größen sind. Jedes halbbwegs brauchbare Gericht wird in erster Linie feststellen, ob den die gesetzlichen (!) Kriterien erfüllt sind. Diese Herumwuselei mit untergesetzlichem Zeug wie Erlassen und anderem Mist geht mir auf den Sack. Ich werde hier keinem falsche Hoffungen machen, daß so etwas tauglich wäre.

Die Wegebreitenregelung ist fachlich Unsinn und gehört deshalb gekippt. Sie steht allerdings nicht im Nationalparkkonzept, sondnern in der NaturschutzVO Siebengebirge, ist also rechtlich eine andere Baustelle.

Meine Frage nach dem Biologen ist nicht die Frage nach einem Biologen von Amts wegen, sondern nach einem Biologen, der die Sache aus _unserer_ Sicht überschaut. Daß ich damals auf der Sitzung nicht anwesend war, ist insoweit irrelevant, weil eine Konfliktpunktanalyse in unserem Sinne dort nicht möglich gewesen wäre (so klein ist das 7G dann doch nicht).

Wir können natürlich warten, mit was diejenigen _am Ende _ ´rüberkommen, die Prozesschutzgebiete für uns sperren wollen. Sperrungen würden unabhängig (!!!) von vorhandenen Wegebreitenlimits, nicht in irgendeiner Abhängigkeit dazu, erfolgen. Eine "Erholungsklausel" wie in Bayern gibt es in NRW nicht.

Dann reagieren wir eben und agieren nicht. Das ist zwar wenig hilfreich, aber wenn´s denn sein soll.


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> wenn der National Park gekippt wird oder gar nicht entsteht wäre das für alle Bewohner die das Siebengebirge als Naherholungsgebiet im Köln-Bonner Raum nutzen wohl das beste.
> Es ist auf den vielen Wegen heute schon an Sonn und Feiertagen soviel los
> das ich mir nicht vorstellen will wenn nur noch 43 % keine progressiven Schutzzone sein sollten und damit viele Wege wegfallen würden.
> ...



Wenn es denn bei den "nur" noch 43 % bliebe , aber so wie es in dem Bericht zu lesen sollen zum Schluß nur noch 25% übrig bleiben und das für ca. 6500000  Menschen Jährlich. 

ich werd das mal von einem Bekannten Anwalt wenn er Zeit hat mal prüfen lassen. kann ich aber nicht versprechen ob er es macht.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> *1.* Ich sehe momentan keine Chance, das Projekt als solches zu kippen.
> 
> *2. Für die Diskussion um die Flächenangaben ist mir die Zeit zu schade, weil das keine rechtsverbindlichen Größen sind. Jedes halbbwegs brauchbare Gericht wird in erster Linie feststellen, ob den die gesetzlichen (!) Kriterien erfüllt sind. Diese Herumwuselei mit untergesetzlichem Zeug wie Erlassen und anderem Mist geht mir auf den Sack. Ich werde hier keinem falsche Hoffungen machen, daß so etwas tauglich wäre.*
> 
> ...




1. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage beruht denn der Zweifel es nicht kippen zu können ?


2. Also diese Ansicht kann ich nicht teilen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich diese Zahlen irgenjemand aus der Nase zieht! Im moment seh ich nur diesen Punkt als größte Chance das vorhaben NP zu kippen.

Und mit der Wegbreiten regel ist zwar richtig das sie gekippt werden soll , aber im moment sehe ich das problem NP als wichtiger.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Es ist auf den vielen Wegen heute schon an Sonn und Feiertagen soviel los
> das ich mir nicht vorstellen will wenn nur noch 43 % keine progressiven Schutzzone sein sollten



Ich sehe immer noch nicht ein, daß man dort, wo man eine natürliche Waldentwicklung ermöglichen will, Wege sperren muß. Auch die Gutachten geben keinen triftigen Grund her. Das wird hier von jedem so hingenommen, als müßte es so sein.


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Aber das muss auch allen Bewohnern im Ballungsgebiet Köln/Bonn klar gemacht werden.
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus



Dann sollte doch die DIMB mal eine Anzeige ( Loakle Presse ) aufgeben um die Bewohner auf diese Problematik aufmerksam zu machen.

Ich mein es muß den Leuten doch auch mal mitgeteilt werdn welche Nachteile sich aus so einer Sache ergeben und nicht nur die Positiven Seiten.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> 1. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage beruht denn der Zweifel es nicht kippen zu können ?



Weil ich keinen Ansatz habe, wo die Kriterien aus dem §43 LG nicht erfüllt sind. 

Gut wäre es, wenn man nachweisen könnte, daß das 7G im wesentlichen, so wie der Taunus, eine anthropogen herbeigeführte Vegetation hat. Dann fängt die Sache an, beim §43 LG zu klemmen.



> Also diese Ansicht kann ich nicht teilen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich diese Zahlen irgenjemand aus der Nase zieht!



Ich kann mir eine derartige Popelgenese  gut vorstellen, es sei denn, es nennt mir jemand die verbindliche (!) Rechtsquelle, sprich Gesetz oder RechtsVO. Vorher tut sich da bei mir in Sachen Mindestgröße o.ä. nix.


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer noch nicht ein, daß man dort, wo man eine natürliche Waldentwicklung ermöglichen will, Wege sperren muß. Auch die Gutachten geben keinen triftigen Grund her. Das wird hier von jedem so hingenommen, als müßte es so sein.




Also sich jetzt an dem Thema Wege aufzuhängen hilft jetzt auch nicht weiter. Momentan ibt es ein größeres problem als dieses.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich kann mit´r das vorstellen, es sei denn, es nennt mir jemand die verbindliche (!) Rechtsquelle, sprich Gesetz oder RechtsVO. Vorher tut sich da bei mir in Sachen Mindestgröße o.ä. nix.




Ähhh , das versteh ich jetzt nicht. 

Ich dachte du bist der Rechtsreferent ( und die sollten sich damit auskennen ) wenn ich diese Quellen wüßte glaub mir dann würd ich hier nicht danach fragen sondern es direkt selber machen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Cheetah (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Weil ich keinen Ansatz habe, wo die Kriterien aus dem §43 LG nicht erfüllt sind.
> 
> Gut wäre es, wenn man nachweisen könnte, daß das 7G im wesentlichen, so wie der Taunus, eine *anthropogen *herbeigeführte Vegetation hat. Dann fängt die Sache an, beim §43 LG zu klemmen.
> 
> ...


Wer könnte es denn Beweisen das die Vegetation vom Menschen herbeigeführt ist, ein Biologe, ein Gutachten?

Wir können ein Gutachten wohl kaum bezahlen, und der VVS, könnte, wenn er wollte auch Probleme haben:
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1154442638904.shtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Die GrÃ¶Ãenangaben sind Empfehlungen (!) von der IUCN (International Union for the Conservation of Nature and Natural Resources) und sind damit unverbindlich. Die IUCN schreibt als Definition (Q.: WWF, Hintergrundinformation Internationale Schutzgebiets-Kategorien der IUCN Stand September 2004)


_Kategorie II: Nationalpark (National Park) 

NatÃ¼rliches Gebiet von Land
und/oder Meer, das dazu bestimmt ist, a) die
Ã¶kologische Unversehrtheit eines oder mehrerer
Ãkosysteme fÃ¼r die jetzige sowie zukÃ¼nftige
Generationen zu schÃ¼tzen, b) Ausbeutung oder
Besiedlung auszuschlieÃen, die schÃ¤dlich fÃ¼r das
beabsichtigte Ziel sind, und c) eine Grundlage zu
liefern fÃ¼r geistige, wissenschaftliche,
pÃ¤dagogische, Erholungs- und Besucher-
MÃ¶glichkeiten, die alle umweltvertrÃ¤glich und
kulturell vereinbar sein mÃ¼ssenâ.
In diese Kategorie, zu der beispielsweise auch der
Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald gehÃ¶rt, fallen
ursprÃ¼ngliche oder landschaftlich reizvolle
Gebiete mit nationaler oder internationaler
Bedeutung im Bezug auf ihren geistigen,
wissenschaftlichen, pÃ¤dagogischen oder
touristischen Wert. Ziel ist der Erhalt von
reprÃ¤sentativen biotischen Gesellschaften
beziehungsweise Arten sowie genetischen
Ressourcen. Der Besucherstrom ist so weit zu
erlauben, dass das Gebiet noch in seinem
natÃ¼rlichen oder zumindest fast natÃ¼rlichen
Zustand erhalten werden kann. (.....).

Das Gebiet sollte so groÃ sein, dass es ein oder
mehrere vollstÃ¤ndige Ãkosysteme umfasst, die
sich noch weitestgehend in einem natÃ¼rlichen
Zustand befinden._

Wichtig fÃ¼r uns ist es, daÃ sowohl das BNatSchG als auch die IUCN die Erholungsfunktion im Gegensatz zum LG NRW mit vorsehen.


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wer könnte es denn Beweisen das die Vegetation vom Menschen herbeigeführt ist, ein Biologe, ein Gutachten?



Da gibt es alte Heimatkundler, Lehrer, Heimatvereine und wer weiß was noch. Ich kann das von hier aus nicht beurteilen, wer von Euch vor Ort wen kennt. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Euer Interesse auch in dieser Richtung über das Biken hinausgeht.

Kurzum, da braucht man kein Gutachten. Ich kann mit auch vorstellen, daß Herbert Krämer, mit dem ich auch schon mal länger zusammensaß, viel weiß. Wichtig ist eben allemal, daß wir fachlich so gut drauf sind, daß wir immer belegen können, daß wir unsere Ansinnen nicht auf Kosten des Natur verfolgen, sondern daß wir zu einer WinWin-Situation kommen wollen.


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Größenangaben sind Empfehlungen (!) von der IUCN (International Union for the Conservation of Nature and Natural Resources) und sind damit unverbindlich. Die IUCN schreibt als Definition (Q.: WWF, Hintergrundinformation Internationale Schutzgebiets-Kategorien der
> IUCN Stand September 2004)
> 
> 
> ...




So , und dann sollte doch mal geprüft werden wie es funktionieren soll das sich so viele Besucher eine so kleine Fläche teilen.

Weil das wird nicht funktionieren.

Ich warte dann mal auf antwort.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer noch nicht ein, daß man dort, wo man eine natürliche Waldentwicklung ermöglichen will, Wege sperren muß. Auch die Gutachten geben keinen triftigen Grund her. Das wird hier von jedem so hingenommen, als müßte es so sein.



Sorry wenn ich das Falsch aus den Aussagen der Frau Kohlhaas (Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge) gelesen haben sollte.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Fraqu Kohlhaas schrieb:

_(....) Der vorrangige Zweck von Prozess-Schutzzonen in Nationalparken ist es, den ungestörten Ablauf natürlicher Prozesse in den vorkommenden Ökosystemen zuzulassen. Für das zu rund 85 % bewaldete Siebengebirge bedeutet dies, dass in der Prozess-Schutzzone entweder sofort (Zone 1a) oder nach entsprechenden waldbaulichen Umbaumaßnahmen (Zone 1b) der Wald der natürlichen Dynamik überlassen wird und eine forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung unterbleibt. (....)_

Und nu´ soll mal jemand erklären, wie Wanderer und Biker da stören. Hacken die Bäume ab und verkaufen sie die dann (was eine forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung wäre....)? 

Ich bin sicher, man wird Konfliktpunkte finden (am besten finden wir sie zuerst!) und muß diese Konflikte dann im Gesamtkonzept lösen. Das kann aber keine Sperrungsorgien begründen.

Im übrigen glaube ich, daß da viel aus den Materialien zum Nationalpark Berchtesgadener Land (wo für die Biker kaum etwas übriggeblieben und von Murmeltieren und Gemsen etc. die Rede ist) abgeschrieben wurde. Und man kann die Alpen nun mal nicht mit dem Siebengebirge gleichstellen, nicht nur der fehlenden Murmeltiere wegen, die tatsächlich zu bestimmten Tageszeiten ein bike-erhebliches Konfliktpotential darstellen würden.


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2007)

Ich meinte eher das hier!



			
				Frau Kohlhaas schrieb:
			
		

> In den Prozess-Schutzzonen wird es keine Mountainbiking-Möglichkeiten geben. In den Pflegezonen ist es bei Nationalparkverträglichkeit möglich. Näheres regelt die Nationalparkverordnung nach entsprechender Diskussion im AK Tourismus. Die Basis für die Nutzungen stellt das in Arbeit befindlichen Wegekonzept dar. Ein nach Einrichtung des Nationalparks aufgestellter Nationalparkplan sieht dieses Wegekonzept zwingend vor.



Grüße
Klaus

P.S. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal biken!


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Ähhhm. Könnten wir uns mal darauf verständigen das wir uns zuerst um die größere von den beiden Baustellen kümmern , nämlich das vorhaben NP ?

Das ist m.E. nach das im momment größere Problem.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## sibby08 (18. Juli 2007)

Mal ne Frage am Rande zu der 2,5 Meter Regelung:
Am vergangenen Sonntag bin ich zur später Stunde auch noch mal den Ölberg hoch. Ich habe teilweise dabei einen offiziell ausgeschilderten Reiterweg benutzt. Ein super Singletrail muß ich sagen  . Wegbreite ca. 40 - 100 cm je nach Verlauf. Wie sieht es dann da aus? Gegen uns Biker wird Mobil gemacht und Reiter bekommen extra ausgeschilderte "Singletrails" zugewiesen. Pferde schaden mit ihren Hufen mit Sicherheit nicht weniger den Waldboden als wie wir mit unseren Stollenreifen.
Irgendwie wiederspricht sich das doch, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Kannst du mir deine Postadresse per Mail zuschicken um dir die CD zukommen zu lassen.



Tilman Kluge
c/o Hochtaunuskreis FB Umwelt
Landratsamt
61352 Bad Homburg vdH


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Hier der Link zu den IUCN Guidelines. 

http://rps.uvi.edu/MarinePark/Categories.PDF

Auch im Sinne des §24 BNatSchG muß unsere Strategie sein, die Behörden begründen zu lassen, warum sie kein Biken zulassen und nicht zu fragen, ob sie das Biken (bitte) zulassen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher das hier!.....



Auch das, und wo sagt die Dame, _warum_ das so ist oder sein soll? 

Ich bleibe dabei: Wo wird der zu schützende Prozess durch MTB konkret (!) so gestört, daß ein darartiger Runschlag wié der der Frau Kohlhaas gegen Biker gerechtfertigt wäre.?


----------



## Waschbaer (18. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Gegen uns Biker wird Mobil gemacht und Reiter bekommen extra ausgeschilderte "Singletrails" zugewiesen. Pferde schaden mit ihren Hufen mit Sicherheit nicht weniger den Waldboden als wie wir mit unseren Stollenreifen.
> Irgendwie wiederspricht sich das doch, oder sehe ich das falsch?




Grob gesagt: Nicht trotz, sondern wegen der Schäden, die Pferde anrichten können, wurden die Reiter auf spezielle Wege verwiesen. Du mußt also nicht neidisch sein, denn es handelt sich dabei um Reiterghettos.

Wenn Du magst, hier das dazugehörige das BVerfG-Urteil:

http://www.servat.unibe.ch/dfr/bv080137.html


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> ..Wichtig für uns ist es, daß sowohl das BNatSchG als auch die IUCN die Erholungsfunktion im Gegensatz zum LG NRW mit vorsehen.


 
Diese "Erholungsfunktion" kann weiterhin aus § 2 Landesforstgesetz NW abgeleitet werden:

_*Zweiter Abschnitt *Betreten des Waldes_

_*§ 2 Betreten des Waldes* (Fn 33)_

_(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)_

_(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben._
_(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen._
_(3) .._.

Nicht zu vergessen ist die wesentliche Änderung des Forstrechtes Ende der 60er Jahre des vorigen Jahrhunderts: Die Privatwaldbesitzer mussten ihre Wälder für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen, dafür übernahm das Land NW die (noch) kostenfreie Beförsterung der Privatforsten. Der Grund für diese Initiative lag auch hier in der (damals erkannten) Erholungsfunktion des Waldes.

Gedankensprung: Das auch durchaus kommerzielle Zwecke mit der Ausweisung von Nationalparks verfolgt werden, zeigt diese Drucksache des Landtages NW vom 21.03.2006: http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/MMD14-1505.pdf


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hier der Link zu den IUCN Guidelines.
> 
> http://rps.uvi.edu/MarinePark/Categories.PDF
> 
> Auch im Sinne des §24 BNatSchG muß unsere Strategie sein, die Behörden begründen zu lassen, warum sie kein Biken zulassen und nicht zu fragen, ob sie das Biken (bitte) zulassen könnten.




Hallo Tilman.

Ich möchte dich jetzt noch einmal bitten , uns eine definitiv brauchbare Rechtliche Aussage und brauchbare Tätigkeitsvorschläge ( aus rechtlicher sicht gesehen ) zukommen zu lassen wie die IG Rhein-Sieg und IG- Köln Bergischland jetzt weiter vorgehen kann.

Ich persönlich habe keine große Ahnung von Paragraphenreitereien und auch nicht den Überblick welche Gesetze und Verordnungen es dafür gibt.

Also bleibst du nur du als Rechtsreferent der DIMB dafür übrig.


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Und bitte nicht wieder 2,5m Regel anfangen , es geht jetzt erst mal um NP Siebengebirge.


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Was ich zuerst mal wissen muß, ist, bevor wir etwas machen (und ich den ganzen Krempel durchlese), ob für irgendwelche Statements o.ä. Fristen vorliegen.


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was ich zuerst mal wissen muß, ist, bevor wir etwas machen (und ich den ganzen Krempel durchlese), ob für irgendwelche Statements o.ä. Fristen vorliegen.




Klär ich heute abend noch ab. Antwort wird entweder heut abend oder morgen früh hier stehen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was ich zuerst mal wissen muß, ist, bevor wir etwas machen (und ich den ganzen Krempel durchlese), ob für irgendwelche Statements o.ä. Fristen vorliegen.



Sorry verstehe ich nicht ganz also mir liegen keine Fristenreglung vor da wir ja zu den ganzen Geschichten für den National Park nicht mit ein bezogen worden sind.

Und zu dem Erhohlungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept stehen noch zwei weitere Workshops an.

Gruss Klaus


----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Sorry verstehe ich nicht ganz also mir liegen keine Fristenreglung vor da wir ja zu den ganzen Geschichten für den National Park nicht mit ein bezogen worden sind.
> 
> Und zu dem Erhohlungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept stehen noch zwei weitere Workshops an.
> 
> Gruss Klaus





Danke Klaus  .


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Im Internet habe ich auch keinerlei Termine zur Abgabe gefunden.


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Sorry verstehe ich nicht ganz also mir liegen keine Fristenreglung vor da wir ja zu den ganzen Geschichten für den National Park nicht mit ein bezogen worden sind.
> 
> Und zu dem Erhohlungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept stehen noch zwei weitere Workshops an.
> 
> Gruss Klaus



Workshops schon terminiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Workshops schon terminiert?



Hallo Tilman.

Also bei allen Respekt , aber ich werd das gefühl nicht los als wie wenn du gar keine Lust hast das angesprochene für uns zu überprüfen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wenn es noch 2 Termine geben wird , die in der nächsten Woche sein werden. Wäre doch besser wenn man so etwas schon länger vor einem Termin hat.



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Workshops schon terminiert?



Termin gibt es noch nicht nur Zeiträume wann es stattfinden soll!
Werkstatt II August/September 2007
Werkstatt III November /Dezember 2007

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2007)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Grob gesagt: Nicht trotz, sondern wegen der Schäden, die Pferde anrichten können, wurden die Reiter auf spezielle Wege verwiesen. Du mußt also nicht neidisch sein, denn es handelt sich dabei um Reiterghettos.
> 
> Wenn Du magst, hier das dazugehörige das BVerfG-Urteil:
> 
> ...


 
Damit wäre die Kuh ja vom Eis. Wenn Reiter spezielle Wege bekommen (Singletrails  ), dann müssten wir die ja auch bekommen. 
Also den ich da am Ölberg gefahren bin macht richtig Laune.


----------



## Redking (19. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Auch das, und wo sagt die Dame, _warum_ das so ist oder sein soll?
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: Wo wird der zu schützende Prozess durch MTB konkret (!) so gestört, daß ein darartiger Rundschlag wié der der Frau Kohlhaas gegen Biker gerechtfertigt wäre.?



Weiss ich nicht habe auch keine Quellenangabe. 
Aber das ist der Grund wieso wir wollten das Jemand sich der Sache annimmt der gezielt die richtigen Fragen stellt. 
Ich bin so unwissend das ich niemals auf die Idee gekommen wäre das anzuzweifeln.  

Das muss Sie dir schon sagen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was ich zuerst mal wissen muß, ist, bevor wir etwas machen (und ich den ganzen Krempel durchlese), ob für irgendwelche Statements o.ä. Fristen vorliegen.


 
Die Angelegenheit wurde federführend von Michael (Splash) begeleitet. Er wird sicherlich die angesetzten Termine hinsichtlich Bürgeranhörung etc. und den Planungsstand an sich im Detail kennen, ist aber m. W. derzeit in Urlaub.



sibby08 schrieb:


> Damit wäre die Kuh ja vom Eis. Wenn Reiter spezielle Wege bekommen (Singletrails  ), dann müssten wir die ja auch bekommen.
> Also den ich da am Ölberg gefahren bin macht richtig Laune.


 
Die Reiter zahlen z. B. im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis eine sogenannte "Reiterabgabe" , aus der die Reitwege finanziert werden. Schaust Du hier. Ich glaube, da verzichte ich lieber auf spezielle "MTB-Wege  .


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hallo Tilman.
> 
> Also bei allen Respekt , aber ich werd das gefühl nicht los als wie wenn du gar keine Lust hast das angesprochene für uns zu überprüfen.



Mit Verlaub, das ist Quark im Quadrat!

Man muß doch wissen, was an "Pflicht" (also Terminen) läuft.

Und alles andere prüft man systematisch. Das "Angesprochene" ist mir reichlich nebulös und wenn Du meinst, ich soll die 2,5m undiskutiert lassen, dann hast Du nicht gelesen, was ich vorher schrieb (daß das nämlich rechtlich eine andere Baustelle ist).

Ich fasse zusammen, wie ich das sehe


Eine Abehnung des NP generell hat wohl wenig Chancen, rechtlich m.E. ohnehin, politisch nur, wenn die Öffentlichkeit dagegen ist (dahingehend keine Signale bekannt, parallele Argumente werden anhand der Lt.-Anfrage/-Antwort ermittelt)
OPEN TRAILS als Grundforderung ist gut, hier aber untauglich, weil die Prozesschutzbelange gegen die Bike-Erfordernisse im Einzelfall, d.h. ggf. Punkt für Punkt im Bezugsgebiet abgearbeitet werden müssen. 
Und daher wäre es gut, wenn es zum Workshop _Wegenutzungskonzept_ (werden wir da beteiligt oder müssen wir uns "einladen"?*) von uns mehr als nur die Forderung OPEN TRAILS käme.
Wir brauchen jemanden mit lokalen Biologiekenntnissen (die ich nicht habe), der auf unserer Seite steht und uns vorher auf tatsächlich gegebene Konfliktpunkte oder -linien aufmerksam macht, damit wir in Besprechungen keine großen Augen machen, von was wir doch alles keine Ahnung haben, sondern unsere wegekonzeptionelle Lösungen anbieten können. Es ist ungleich schwerer, sog. Impulspapiere des Gegners zu zerpflücken.
Inhaltlich muß m.E. vom Gegner die Frage beantwortet werden "Warum stört Biken außerhalb der Punkte, die die BIMB genannt hat, den Wald oder die Waldgesellschaft am natürlichen Gedeihen und  - wenn Biken nicht stört -  warum will man es dann ggf. doch verbieten?".

*) siehe PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (19. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist Quark im Quadrat!
> 
> Man muß doch wissen, was an "Pflicht" (also Terminen) läuft.
> 
> ...




Hallo Tilman.

Also mit der Ablehnung der Öffentlichkeit müssen wir mal weitersehen, weil es sieht wohl so aus als wie wenn die Mitglieder des VVS der das ganze ja anzettelt seine Mitglieder nicht so wirklich richtig Informiert was auch auf Sie "zukommen" wird.

Einladung werden wir mal sehen wie das ablaufen wird , so wie es aussieht wird die DIMB aber wieder eingeladen.

In bezug auf die Größe des Nationalparks werd ich den Autor des Abschlußberichtes mal anschreiben , das er mir die Gesetze bzgl. größe mal nennen soll.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> In bezug auf die Größe des Nationalparks werd ich den Autor des Abschlußberichtes mal anschreiben , das er mir die Gesetze bzgl. größe mal nennen soll.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Mach, was Du nicht lassen kannst. 

Nur würde ich mir das als DIMB nicht wider besseres Wissen antun, weil ich damit den Eindruck eigener Inkompetenz erwecken würde. Ich würde vielmehr dem Autor schreiben, er habe keine Ahnung. Und das wäre hier der Fall, nämlich, daß es sich um eine IUCN-Empfehlung handelt, die hier keinerlei Rechtsverbindlichkeit entwickelt.


----------



## icke1 (19. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Mach, was Du nicht lassen kannst.
> 
> Nur würde ich mir das als DIMB nicht wider besseres Wissen antun, weil ich damit den Eindruck eigener Inkompetenz erwecken würde. Ich würde vielmehr dem Autor schreiben, er habe keine Ahnung. Und das wäre hier der Fall, nämlich, daß es sich um eine IUCN-Empfehlung handelt, die hier keinerlei Rechtsverbindlichkeit entwickelt.





Also das Problem welches ich mit dieser sache habe ist folgendes :

Es muß doch irgendwo diese blöde Zahl auftauchen in irgendeinem Gesetzes oder Vorschriftentext. Wenn nicht dann ist es m.E. nach aus der Nase gezogen und somit wäre doch der gesamte Bericht anzuzweifeln. 


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Weil wenn es keine Größenempfehlung gäbe könnten wir ja direkt jeden "Stadtwald" als Nationalpark ausweisen


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Es muß doch irgendwo diese blöde Zahl auftauchen in irgendeinem Gesetzes oder Vorschriftentext.



In Gutachten kann werweißwas auftauchen, wenn es halbwegs paßt. Und die blöde Zahl steht bei der IUCN als Empfehlung. Das juckt aber kein Gericht, solange die gesetzlichen Zile nicht verfehlt werden. Zudem ist nicht herauszubnekommen, wie die IUCN, die sich mit Schutzgebieten im Urwald wie auch in Mittelhessen befaßt, zu den Zahlen gekommen ist.

Kurzum, die Arbeit mit den Zahlen ist vertane Zeit.



> Weil wenn es keine Größenempfehlung gäbe könnten wir ja direkt jeden "Stadtwald" als Nationalpark ausweisen



Eben nicht, weil der in der Regel in solchen Fällen aus anderen Gründen nicht die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllt würden.

Aus meiner Sicht müssen wir den Bürokraten klarmachen, daß Erholung und Natursport der Regelfall (§14 BWaldG, Landesforstgesetz, auch IUCN Guidelines u.a.) und nicht die Ausnahme sind. 

Also wäre jede Ausnahme vom Regelfall zu begründen, wenn die Begründung sich nicht durch ein Gesetz oder ein anderes verbindliches öffentlich rechtliches Regelwerk ergibt. Da hier vieles nicht durch ein Gesetz oder ein anderes verbindliches öffentlich rechtliches Regelwerk festgelegt ist, sind noch so manche Begründungen weit überfällig.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

z.K. Landtagsdrucksache 14/4478 v. 5.6.2007


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> z.K. Landtagsdrucksache 14/4478 v. 5.6.2007


 
Ist Mountainbiken weiterhin im geplanten NP 7GB mÃ¶glich?

Ich glaube nicht.

Ein paar AuszÃ¼ge aus der o.g. Drucksache:

Seite 1 Abs. 2
... Das bedeutet nach EUROPARC und IUCN fÃ¼r Nationalparke, dass sie auf 75% ihrer FlÃ¤che einem weitgehend naturnahen Zustand entsprechen mÃ¼ssen und keiner dem Schutzzweck entgegenstehenden Nutzung unterliegen dÃ¼rfen.
...​
Seite 2 Abs. 1
...
Die Menschen werden nicht aus dem Nationalpark ausgesperrt, ganz im Gegenteil, eine wichtige Eigenschaft des Nationalparks ist die ZugÃ¤nglichkeit fÃ¼r Besucher. Dazu gehÃ¶ren Wanderwege, Informationseinrichtungen, Lehrpfade und *gefÃ¼hrte Wanderungen*. Allein bestimmte Kernruhezonen sind fÃ¼r Besucher nicht zugÃ¤nglich.
...​
Seite 3 Abs. 5
...
Um die internationalen Richtlinien zu erfÃ¼llen, muss das Gebiet groÃflÃ¤chig genug sein und auf mindestens 75% der FlÃ¤che natÃ¼rliche Prozesse *ohne StÃ¶rung durch den Menschen ablaufen kÃ¶nnen* sowie keiner dem Schutzzweck entgegenstehenden Nutzung unterliegen dÃ¼rfen.
...​
Seite 3 Abs. 7
...
DarÃ¼ber hinaus ist es naturschutzfachlich geboten, ein schlÃ¼ssiges Gesamtkonzept fÃ¼r das Rheinland mit einem durchgehenden Schutzgebietsband zu entwickeln, das vom Siebengebirge bis zum KÃ¶nigsforst reicht (incl. der wertvollen FlÃ¤chen der Heideterrasse mit der Wahner Heide, der Siegaue, der Aggeraue sowie des unteren Pleisbachtales).​...
zu 1)

75% der geplanten NP-FlÃ¤che werden Schutzauflagen unterliegen.

Zu 2)

GefÃ¼hrte Wanderung sind schÃ¶n, Eigeninitiative ist schÃ¶ner. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass unter diesem Begriff irgendwelche Radwandertouren oder Mountainbiketouren verstanden werden kÃ¶nnen. Diese Erkenntnis beziehe ich zumindest aus der tatsÃ¤chlichen Situation des NP Eifel.

Zu 3)

Diese fetthervorgehobene Aussage ist so unmissverstÃ¤ndlich, dass ich erhebliche Zweifel habe, ob und welche AktivitÃ¤ten auf diesen ausgewiesenen FlÃ¤chen noch hineininterpretierbar sind.

Zu 4)

Na fein, der Schwachsinn geht auch noch grÃ¶Ãer. Man muss nur sich in Richtung Norden und SÃ¼den ausdehnen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das bisherige Schweigen der rheinland-pfÃ¤lzischen Landesregierung zu diesen sÃ¼dlichen AusdehnungsplÃ¤nen klar als Ablehnung zu verstehen ist.

Fazit:

Ich bin nicht generell gegen Einrichtung zu deutschen NPs.
Aber beim geplanten NP 7GB sprechen die Lage, die GrÃ¶Ãe, die BevÃ¶lkerungsdichte und der Erholungsdruck, der von der BevÃ¶lkerung auf dieses Gebiet ausgeÃ¼bt wird, m.E. ganz klar gegen die Einrichtung des NP 7GB.

Ich bin gegen die Einrichtung des NP 7GB. Punkt.

VG Martin

PS: Ich halte die Einstellung pro NP 7GB von der DIMB und insbesondere von Dir, Tilman, als Rechtsreferent, fÃ¼r falsch.
Oder glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, dass Ihr nach der Einrichtung an den gedeckten Tisch gebeten werdet, um erneut Ã¼ber die 2,5 m Regel diskutieren zu dÃ¼rfen? Mag sein, dass Ihr der Bezirks- und ggf. der Landesregierung dies abverhandeln kÃ¶nnt.
Aber seid sicher, bestenfalls auf den verbleibenden 25% der NP 7GB FlÃ¤che. 

Ehrlich, wenn ich auf 75% nicht mehr fahren darf, interssieren mich die restlichen 25% auch nicht mehr.

Wir hÃ¤tten besser damals direkt klagen sollen.
Dann wÃ¼rden uns bestimmte Gruppierung nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen.
Aber wie will man mit 10 â¬ im Jahr groÃe SprÃ¼nge machen?
Wo soll da die volle Kriegskasse herkommen?


----------



## Redking (28. Juli 2007)

Hier was von Umweltminister aus NRW.
Pressemitteilung

Gruss 
Klaus


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ist Mountainbiken weiterhin im geplanten NP 7GB mÃ¶glich?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht.



Ich glaube nicht nicht.



> Ein paar AuszÃ¼ge aus der o.g. Drucksache:
> 
> Seite 1 Abs. 2
> ... Das bedeutet nach EUROPARC und IUCN fÃ¼r Nationalparke, dass sie auf 75% ihrer FlÃ¤che einem weitgehend naturnahen Zustand entsprechen mÃ¼ssen und keiner dem Schutzzweck entgegenstehenden Nutzung unterliegen dÃ¼rfen.
> ...





Das ist ein noch nicht beschlossener Antrag einer Landtagsfraktion, der auch wahrscheinlich nicht beschlossen werden wird, mehr nicht. Was soll die Aufgregung? 
   

Warum immer gleich diese Hektik?



> zu 1)
> 
> 75% der geplanten NP-FlÃ¤che werden Schutzauflagen unterliegen.



....die dem Schutzziel entsprechen mÃ¼ssen. Mir hat noch keiner erzÃ¤hlen kÃ¶nnen, wie MTB dem Ziel des ProzeÃschutzes  schaden wÃ¼rde, egal mit welcher Wegebreite.



> Zu 2)
> 
> GefÃ¼hrte Wanderung sind schÃ¶n, Eigeninitiative ist schÃ¶ner. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass unter diesem Begriff irgendwelche Radwandertouren oder Mountainbiketouren verstanden werden kÃ¶nnen. Diese Erkenntnis beziehe ich zumindest aus der tatsÃ¤chlichen Situation des NP Eifel.



....in dem auch ungefÃ¼hrtes Biken (mithin auch dank DIMB) erlaubt und die Ã¶kologische Ausgangsituaton ein andere ist.



> Zu 3)
> 
> Diese fetthervorgehobene Aussage ist so unmissverstÃ¤ndlich, dass ich erhebliche Zweifel habe, ob und welche AktivitÃ¤ten auf diesen ausgewiesenen FlÃ¤chen noch hineininterpretierbar sind.



Nochmal, wie stÃ¶rt Biken das Ziel des ProzeÃschutzes?



> Zu 4)
> 
> Na fein, der Schwachsinn geht auch noch grÃ¶Ãer. Man muss nur sich in Richtung Norden und SÃ¼den ausdehnen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das bisherige Schweigen der rheinland-pfÃ¤lzischen Landesregierung zu diesen sÃ¼dlichen AusdehnungsplÃ¤nen klar als Ablehnung zu verstehen ist.



Was jucken mich unbeschlossene AntrÃ¤ge, die noch nicht einmal auf einer rechtsverbindlichen Bestimmung begrÃ¼ndet sind! Soll das dann etwa die Landesregierung von Rheinland Pfalz jucken?



> Ich halte die Einstellung pro NP 7GB von der DIMB und insbesondere von Dir, Tilman, als Rechtsreferent, fÃ¼r falsch.
> Oder glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, dass Ihr nach der Einrichtung an den gedeckten Tisch gebeten werdet, um erneut Ã¼ber die 2,5 m Regel diskutieren zu dÃ¼rfen?



Zum einen werden wir vor der Einrichtung an gedeckte Tische gehen. Zum anderen ist die 2,5m Regel Fakt und steht hier rechtlich nicht zur Disposition*. Ich werde aber die Landesregierung beim Wort nehmen, die einen _breiten Kompromiss_ (vgl. neueste Pressemiteilung des Fachministeriums) fÃ¼r die Einrichtung voraussetzt. 



> Mag sein, dass Ihr der Bezirks- und ggf. der Landesregierung dies abverhandeln kÃ¶nnt.
> Aber seid sicher, bestenfalls auf den verbleibenden 25% der NP 7GB FlÃ¤che.



Wie kommst Du zu dieser Erkenntnis. GrÃ¼nde? 



> Wir hÃ¤tten besser damals direkt klagen sollen.



Rechtsgrundlage?????????? Auch das Bundesrecht (Â§14 BWaldG) ist hier ausdrÃ¼cklich nur Rahmenrecht.



> Aber wie will man mit 10 â¬ im Jahr groÃe SprÃ¼nge machen?
> Wo soll da die volle Kriegskasse herkommen?



GewiÃ, Du hast recht! Niederlagen vor Gericht kÃ¶nnen sauteuer werden.

Kurzum, Dein Kommentar hilft nicht weiter. Gottseidank sind zwar Unken besonders naturgeschÃ¼tzt, aber nicht Unkenrufe. 

UND BEVOR ICH ES VERGESSE, WO STEHT BITTE DIE *RECHTSVERBINDLICHE *VORSCHRIFT, DASS 75% EINER NATIONALPARKFLÃCHE EINEM WEITGEHEND NATURNAHEN ZUSTAND ENTSPRECHEN MÃSSEN UND KEINER DEM SCHUTZZWECK ENTGEGENSTEHENDEN NUTZUNG UNTERLIEGEN DÃRFEN. 

Und selbst wenn das in der Praxis dazu kÃ¤me (und seien es 80%), *wie* stÃ¼nde denn dann das Biken dem Schutzzweck entgegen? Ich wÃ¼Ãte es nicht (s.o), aber bei Deinem Pessimismus, lieber Martin, wirst Du es gewiÃ wissen. Also Â´raus damit, damit wir weiterkommen (davon schreibst Du doch dauernd)!


*) ....was nicht heiÃt, daÃ man nicht an anderer Stelle dagegen kÃ¤mpfen muÃ


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wüßte es nicht (s.o), aber bei Deinem Pessimismus, lieber Martin, wirst Du es gewiß wissen. Also ´raus damit, damit wir weiterkommen (davon schreibst Du doch dauernd)!
> ...


 
Bevor Du zur LSB-Tagung wg. NP 7GB nach Siegburg fährst,
mach doch mal einen kleinen Ausflug in den NP Eifel.
Lass Dir doch mal von den Ranger erklären,
was und wo Du mit Deinem Mountainbike im NP fahren darfst.

Uneingeschränktes Betretung-/Befahrungsrecht sieht anders aus.


----------



## Redking (28. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> .
> Seite 3 Abs. 5
> ...
> Um die internationalen Richtlinien zu erfüllen, muss das Gebiet großflächig genug sein und auf mindestens 75% der Fläche natürliche Prozesse *ohne Störung durch den Menschen ablaufen können* sowie keiner dem Schutzzweck entgegenstehenden Nutzung unterliegen dürfen.
> ...​







Tilman schrieb:


> Nochmal, wie stört Biken das Ziel des Prozeßschutzes?
> 
> 
> Gewiß, Du hast recht! Niederlagen vor Gericht können sauteuer werden.
> ...



Also wenn die es vorhaben 75% der Fläche so zu behandeln wie kommst du darauf das die Politiker das nicht durch ziehen ????
Hast du dafür eine rechtsverbindliche Aussage das es nicht so kommen wird??


Wo steht es das es so ist wie du immer argumentierst.

Wenn Schutzzone bedeutet vom Menschen unberührt dann gilt das auch für Biker! Denn auch diese sind Menschen.

So ich schlage vor das wir uns darüber mal ganz sachlich im persönlichen Gespräch miteinander  unterhalten.
Denn so wie ihr hier das angeht macht das für mich keine Sinn.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Also wenn die es vorhaben 75% der Fläche so zu behandeln wie kommst du darauf das die Politiker das nicht durch ziehen ????
> Hast du dafür eine rechtsverbindliche Aussage das es nicht so kommen wird??



Hast Du eine rechtsverbiundliche Aussage, daß das so wird?



> Wo steht es das es so ist wie du immer argumentierst.



Wo steht es das es so ist wie du immer argumentierst.



> Wenn Schutzzone bedeutet vom Menschen unberührt dann gilt das auch für Biker! Denn auch diese sind Menschen.



Schutzzone bedutet nicht "vom Menschen unberührt", zumindest nicht auf schon immer vorhandenen wegen (egal wie breit). Wo soll das andres stehen?



> Denn so wie ihr hier das angeht macht das für mich keine Sinn.



Ich gehe das so an, wie ich das für fachlich richtig halte, um Biker-Interessen durchzusetzen. Ich werde das hier aber nicht ausbreiten, weil ich keine Lust habe, mir die Arbeit von Berufspessimisten nach dem Motto "Macht ´doch, was ihr wollt und die Politiker machen sowieso, was sie wollen" versauen zu lassen. Für letzteres habe ich auch ganz einfach keine Zeit.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Redking (28. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hast Du eine rechtsverbiundliche Aussage, daß das so wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut dann brauchst du mich ja nicht, weil ich dir die Arbeit versaue!

Erkläre mir doch bitte was deine Biker Interessen sind, die du gedenkst durchzusetzen?????

Klaus


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Na gut dann brauchst du mich ja nicht, weil ich dir die Arbeit versaue!



Wenn Du Dich als Berufspessimisten siehst....... Ich dachte mehr an die Untergangsszenarien von Martin (Schrecken wegen eines popligen Trittbrettfahrer-Antrages im Landtag, ach hätten wir doch und wer weiß was).



> Erkläre mir doch bitte was deine Biker Interessen sind, die du gedenkst durchzusetzen?????



MTB auf möglichst allen Wegen, was sonst? Selten so eine   - als wüßtest Du das nicht -  seltsame Frage gelesen.


----------



## Redking (28. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich als Berufspessimisten siehst....... Ich dachte mehr an die Untergangsszenarien von Martin (Schrecken wegen eines popligen Trittbrettfahrer-Antrages im Landtag, ach hätten wir doch und wer weiß was).
> 
> 
> 
> MTB auf möglichst allen Wegen, was sonst? Selten so eine   - als wüßtest Du das nicht -  seltsame Frage gelesen.



Sorry Tillman das hast du mir unterstellt. Dann solltest du mich nicht zitieren und sowas schreiben.

Ja aber das hast du uns doch vorgeworfen das wir das nicht konkretisiert habe. Schau mal hier! Wir hätten eine Wegekonzept ausarbeiten müssen. 

Wir haben angegeben auf allen Wegen auch biken zu wollen. 
Komischerweise sieht der VVS nicht alle Wege die vorhanden sind als offizielle Wege an. Da aus Trampelpfaden Wege wurden und diese für die meisten Biker intressanter sind als die breiten Wege.  
Diese illegalen Wege sollen auch zurück gebaut werden. 
Leider ist es nämlich nicht so das im Nationalpark alle vorhandenen Wege(auch die vom VVS als illegal angesehenen) weiterbenutzt werden sollen.

Auf deine gute Frage im Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge hast du ja noch keine Antwort erhalten und ich denke da wird weiter Blockadepolitik betrieben.
Die hauen da Sachen raus damit wir verstummen.

Was ist denn so schlimm daran einfach die Argumentationsweise der 75% Schutzzone gegen die Befürworter anzuwenden und die Öffentlichkeit darauf hinzuweisen das sie nur noch 25 % des Nationalparks nutzen können?
Aber wie schon gesagt ich darf mich ja irren da ich ein Laie bin.

Im Moment sehe ich nicht wie wir gemeinsam auf das gleiche Ziel hinarbeiten.
Ich hoffe das wir alle die Missverständnisse noch vor der Siebengebirgskonferenz perönlich ausräumen.

Klaus


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Sorry Tillman das hast du mir unterstellt. Dann solltest du mich nicht zitieren und sowas schreiben.
> 
> Wir haben angegeben auf allen Wegen auch biken zu wollen.
> Komischerweise sieht der VVS nicht alle Wege die vorhanden sind als offizielle Wege an. Da aus Trampelpfaden Wege wurden und diese für die meisten Biker intressanter sind als die breiten Wege.
> ...



Vorsicht! Anzugeben auf ALLEN Wegen Biken zu wollen halte ich für gefährlich!
Es sollte ein schlüssiges Wegekonzept erstellt werden.

Für den Politiker ist die Befürwortung eines NP eine Prestigesache "seht her ich bin für den Umweltschutz", da dieses "Umweltbewustsein" von den MEISTEN Leuten Positiv gesehen wird.
Dem Politiker ist die Sache an sich Schei$$ egal ... der geht damit "nur" auf  Stimmenfang um die nächste Wahl zu gewinnen.
Und wird sich somit nicht durch Argumente davon abbringen lassen.
Außer durch solche, die ihm mehr Stimmen versprechen.  :kotz: 

Leicht OT.:
Immer wieder stoße ich auf nicht mehr vorhandene Wege, Wege die ich vor 2-3Jahren noch gefahren bin, sind jetzt zugewachsen!
Selbst der Verlauf ausgewiesener Wanderwege ist dahingehend geändert worden. In den noch gültigen Karten ist der alte Verlauf noch eingezeichnet.
Interessanter Weise sind nun Wege die vorher nur Trampelpfade (illegal?) waren nun Wanderwege.

Mein Fazit ist, das die Zahl der (fahrbaren) Wege abnimmt.
Den gemeinen Sonntagsspaziergänger stört das erst mal nicht.
Irritiert sind nur die Wanderer wie gestern erst wieder gesehen habe. 

Wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## Tilman (29. Juli 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Anzugeben auf ALLEN Wegen Biken zu wollen halte ich für gefährlich!
> Es sollte ein schlüssiges Wegekonzept erstellt werden.



Schlüssig! Genau! Und das Konzept wäre nur schlüssig, wenn nachgewiesen würde, daß Biken im Einzelfall der Natur schaden würde.



Redking schrieb:


> Wir hätten eine Wegekonzept ausarbeiten müssen.



Wer sagt denn verbindlich (!) oder schlüssig (s.o.) , daß ein Wegekonzept auf vielen Wegen Biker ausschließen soll? ich jedenfalls nicht.

Es geht doch umsomehr darum, daß wir fachlich so gut drauf sein müssen, daß wird dort, wo Biken_ tatsächlich _schädlich wäre (z.B. zu bestimmten Jahrszeiten Bodenbrüter XY), wir nicht versuchen, Biken mit der Brechstange durchzusetzen. Daß ein solcher Weg dann auch für andere Nutzer (Wanderer etc.) tabu werden könnte, ist Nebensache, weil es um unsere fachliche Glaubwürdigkeit geht. 



> Wir haben angegeben auf allen Wegen auch biken zu wollen.



S.o.



> Komischerweise sieht der VVS nicht alle Wege die vorhanden sind als offizielle Wege an. Da aus Trampelpfaden Wege wurden und diese für die meisten Biker intressanter sind als die breiten Wege.
> Diese illegalen Wege sollen auch zurück gebaut werden.
> Leider ist es nämlich nicht so das im Nationalpark alle vorhandenen Wege(auch die vom VVS als illegal angesehenen) weiterbenutzt werden sollen.



Das sind alles ungelegte Eier, die Ausweisung erfolgt nicht vom VVS, sondern vom Umweltministerium.



> Auf deine gute Frage im Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge hast du ja noch keine Antwort erhalten und ich denke da wird weiter Blockadepolitik betrieben.
> Die hauen da Sachen raus damit wir verstummen.



Das war keine Frage, sondern eine Feststellung. Wenn ich ´was weiß, frage ich nicht, sodnern stelle fest. Darauf krieg ich dann zwar keine keine Antwort, aber es wird bislang widerspruchslos (!) gelesen.



> Was ist denn so schlimm daran einfach die Argumentationsweise der 75% Schutzzone gegen die Befürworter anzuwenden und die Öffentlichkeit darauf hinzuweisen das sie nur noch 25 % des Nationalparks nutzen können?
> Aber wie schon gesagt ich darf mich ja irren da ich ein Laie bin.



Das hat nix mit Laie zu tun, denn irren können wir beide. Zur Sache kommen will das Ministerium aber (siehe Pressemitteilung) erst dann, wenn ein breiter Konsens in den Vorabstimmungen gefunden worden ist. Es gibt nichts rechlich verbindliches, das eine 75%-Panik rechtfertigen würde, auch nicht die 75% als solche (weil die nämlich nirgends in einem rechtsverbindlichen Regelwerk stehen). 



> Im Moment sehe ich nicht wie wir gemeinsam auf das gleiche Ziel hinarbeiten.
> Ich hoffe das wir alle die Missverständnisse noch vor der Siebengebirgskonferenz perönlich ausräumen.



Ich seh´ da kein Problem. Es gibt nur das eine, daß manche Leute bei jeder Willenserklärung der Gegenseite (sei es beim VVS, bei einer Landtagsdrucksahe der Opposition ......) meinen, das sei ja beschlossene Sache. Und das ist schlichtweg falsch. 

Denn genau das, daß wir alles als Fakt glauben, wollen die Leute von der Gegenseite. Und die freuen sich, wenn wir machen, was wir sollen, nicht wollen. Wie Du weiter oben richtig sagst, die hauen da Sachen raus damit wir verstummen. Wo ist da der Unterschied zwischen Verstummen und Glauben, daß es so wird, wie die es wollen.  Wollen wir das? Nein!


----------



## talybont (30. Juli 2007)

Hab das Ganze am Samstag Abend auf einem 60. Geburtstag erzählt bekommen. Bis dato wusste ich nichts davon, da ich seit drei Jahren nicht mehr oft daheim bin. Dementsprechend habe ich auch das Lokalforum recht selten angeschaut.
Deshalb bitte ich mal um eine Kurzusammenfassung, damit ich nicht alles lesen muss, was in den letzten 30+ Monaten passiert ist:
- Thema: NP, wann ist der frühest angepeilte GAU?
- VVS: Mitstreiter oder Konkurrent?

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Tilman (30. Juli 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Hab das Ganze am Samstag Abend auf einem 60. Geburtstag erzählt bekommen. Bis dato wusste ich nichts davon, da ich seit drei Jahren nicht mehr oft daheim bin. Dementsprechend habe ich auch das Lokalforum recht selten angeschaut.
> Deshalb bitte ich mal um eine Kurzusammenfassung, damit ich nicht alles lesen muss, was in den letzten 30+ Monaten passiert ist:
> - Thema: NP, wann ist der frühest angepeilte GAU?
> - VVS: Mitstreiter oder Konkurrent?
> ...



Die Landesregierung will, wohl auch aufgemuntert durch lokale Kräfte, einen Nationalpark einrichten.

Verbindlich festgelegt bzw. terminiert ist nach meienr Kenntnis noch gar nichts endgültige, auch kein GAU. Gegen den werden wir uns als DIMB zu wehren wissen.

Hauptfragen: 

Macht Nationalpark überhaupt Sinn? Können die damit verbundene Ziele auch anders erreicht werden?

Wenn er Sinn macht (was ich noch für ungeklärt ansehe, ohne daß ich das hier rechtlich ausbreite), welche Gründe sprechen gegen MTB im Nationalpark (aus meiner Sicht keine). Da die CDU/FDP-Koalition NRW behördliche Transparenz versprochen hat, gehe ich daon aus, daß Gründe genannt würden wenn es welche gäbe.

Niemand ist daran gehindert, immer wieder hierauf hinzuweisen.

Es werden noch jede Menge Erörterungen stattfinden.

Die Landesregierung sagt, ohne einen breiten Konsens gibt es keinen Nationalpark (siehe letzte Presssmitteilung vom Umweltministerium hierzu).

Der VVS ist für mich weder Gegner noch Mitstreiter, sondern einer von vielen Beteiligten.


----------



## Tilman (1. August 2007)

...wobei man sich fragt, woher der "Ranger" sein Holzschild hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. August 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...wobei man sich fragt, woher der "Ranger" sein Holzschild hatte.



Fotomontage: Falsche Schrift, falsche Farbe, falsche Perspektive für den Zusatz Siebengebirge.


----------



## Redking (1. August 2007)

Morgen,
habt ihr gelesen in den einem Abschnitt: Was würde sich ändern! Kein Mountainbiken an der Löwenburg???   
Wieso den breiten weg nicht mehr fahren oder geht es nur um den kleinen Trail???

Aber der VVS ist wohl eher auf die Fördergelder vom Land aus.

75% der Fläche müsste völlig unberührt bleiben und dann noch mehr Besucher als jetzt schon verkraften??

6,5 Millionen Besucher werden dann zu knapp 7 Millionen wo sollten die denn hin wenn es weniger Fläche gibt?


Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Splash (1. August 2007)

Den einzigen Vorteil, den ein Nationalpark m.W. haben würde, wäre, dass wohl dem VVS Fördergelder dafür zufliessen würden. In Zeiten, wo es dem VVS finanziell nicht so gut geht, ist das natürlich ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt für diesen. Ich vermute mal, dass man es als Kollateralschäden akzetieren würde, wenn dafür weniger Wege eingeschränkteren Nutzergruppen zur Verfügung stehen würden. Dabei zu versuchen mehr Besucher auf noch weniger Wege zu kanalisieren halte ich für fatal.

Dass man dann versuchen würde, das eher auf die Besucher zu begranzen, die geld ins Siebengebirge bringen, also die Gaststätten aufsuchen, scheint logisch. Wir Biker dürften das aber eher nicht sein, sondern vermutlich eher Gruppen, die mit dem Bus ins Siebengebirge gekarrt werden und sich auf den Weg zum Löwenburger Hof machen. Gerade die Bereiche, wo man mit der Gastronomie Geld verdient, könnten so für die Nutzergruppen gesperrt werden, mit denen man dort kein Geld verdient. Man will ja nicht, dass das 7GB überlaufen wird ...

Aber wusstet Ihr schon, dass der Drachenfels der meistbesuchte "Gipfel" Europas ist oder sein soll?


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. August 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> ...Aber wusstet Ihr schon, dass der Drachenfels der meistbesuchte "Gipfel" Europas ist oder sein soll?


 

Er ist es tatsächlich, wird auch - aufgrund der stark vertretenen Besuchernationalität - alternativ gerne als "Hollands höchster Berg" tituliert  .


----------



## Redking (1. August 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Aber wusstet Ihr schon, dass der Drachenfels der meistbesuchte "Gipfel" Europas ist oder sein soll?





Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Er ist es tatsächlich, wird auch - aufgrund der stark vertretenen Besuchernationalität - alternativ gerne als "Hollands höchster Berg" tituliert  .



Na Klar  wieso Alternativ.
*Es ist der Höchste Berg Hollands! *
Alp D'Huez heisst ja nur Berg der Holländer weil die dort am Häufigsten als erste oben waren bei der Tour de France.

Ja der VVS spielt nur wegen dem Geld mit (meine Meinung).
Wieso sollten die sonst Geld für ein Wegekonzept ausgeben wenn sie doch so knapp bei Kasse sind. 

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Tilman (1. August 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Morgen,
> habt ihr gelesen in den einem Abschnitt: Was würde sich ändern! Kein Mountainbiken an der Löwenburg???
> Wieso den breiten weg nicht mehr fahren oder geht es nur um den kleinen Trail???
> 
> ...



BILD kann man (es sei denn, man hat Teppichboden) lesen, darf sich aber nicht drüber aufregen! Wenn man sich immer aufgregt, wenn im 7G oder drumrum mal eine Kuh den Schwanz hebt, was wäre da los. Und unsere Gegner grinsen sich eins!

Für´s Aufregen haben wir, denke ich, also keine Zeit, zumal es nix bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (1. August 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ja der VVS spielt nur wegen dem Geld mit (meine Meinung).



Aber, und das ist nüchtern betrachtet Fakt, um Geld für Naturschutz zu kriegen, braucht man nach einem Blick ins Gesetz nicht unbedingt einen Nationalpark.


----------



## Tilman (2. August 2007)

Siehe in der Zeitscharift DIE NEUE EPOCHE: 

Minister Uhlenberg verspricht, Einschränkunge oder Nachteile werde die Ausweisung als Nationalpark für die Besucher nicht mit sich bringen.

Heute so, morgen so und übermorgen........


----------



## Splash (2. August 2007)

> EinschrÃ¤nkungen oder Nachteilen bringe die Ausweisung als Nationalpark fÃ¼r die Besucher nicht mit sich, erklÃ¤rte Uhlenberg weiter. âIm Gegenteil, sie kÃ¶nnen durch mehr Angebote und mehr Personal sogar besser betreut werden.â Die finanzielle UnterstÃ¼tzung des Landes sei dem Vorhaben sicher. âAuch wenn ich noch keine genauen GeldbetrÃ¤ge nennen kann, ist klar, dass die Einrichtung eines Nationalparks nicht an den Finanzen scheitern wirdâ, sagte der Landesumweltminister.



Was fÃ¼r Angeote will man in unseren Kreisen schon haben, ausser schÃ¶n biken zu kÃ¶nnen. Zugegebenerweise fÃ¤nde ich einen Biergarten im Stile der Sieglinde nicht schlecht ... 

Warum man den Nationalpark einfÃ¼hren mag steht aber ja schÃ¶n drin ...


----------



## Tilman (2. August 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Was für Angeote will man in unseren Kreisen schon haben, ausser schön biken zu können. Zugegebenerweise fände ich einen Biergarten im Stile der Sieglinde nicht schlecht ...
> 
> Warum man den Nationalpark einführen mag steht aber ja schön drin ...



Es steht nicht nur sch*ö*n drin, vieles steht woanders auch sch*o*n und viel zu früh drin. Wir habe daher zum Angriff geblasen (siehe Anhang), um die Gerüchteküche mal ein wenig durchzulüften.


----------



## fusca11 (3. August 2007)

hallo Klaus 
Ich habe jetzt die Beiträge ein paar Tage studiert und muß dir Zustimmen, das es mit am Wichtigsten ist die Leute hier im Siebengebirge Öffentlich zu Informieren!
1. auf die Bürger kommt demnächst eine sehr eingeschränkte Nutzungsmöglichket des Siebengebirges zu(und da sollte man alle Nutzer mit ansprechen,Jogger Reiter Jäger Wanderer Walker) Denn nur so sprechen wir viele an.
2. Das aufkommen an Menschen auf weniger Wegen wird an Wochenenden unerträglich hoch sein und mit Unerträglich meine ich auch für Natur Tiere usw.(Hat da der Nationalpark noch sinn???)
3. Die Parkplatzsituation ist an We jetzt schon Katastrophal im Winter werden Jedes Jahr ZAHLREICHE aUTOS ABGESCHLEPPT,Anwohner werden belästigt usw
In der Offentlichen Presse General Anzeiger Bonn usw war immer zu lesen das Die Verantwortlichen von einem "Bürgernationalpark" gesprochen wird,leider wird in der Öffentlichen Presse viel zu wenig über die Nachteile Für Die "Bürger" gesprochen.Wir müssen versuchen mehr Die Bürger über die entstehenden Nachteile zu Informieren!!!!
Der vvs und die Stadt Königswinter will so öffentlich geschrieben nur den Nationalpark wenn eine Mehrheit der Bürger dahinter steht!!!!
Meiner Meinung nach verfolgt der General Anzeiger Bonn das gleiche Ziel wie Herbert Krämer und Herbert Losem.Beide Haben auch die 2,5m Wege-Regelung vor ein Paar Jahren vorrangetrieben.Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen als Biker mit Herbert losem ein gemeinsames Ziel verfolgen zu können.
Im September gibt es eine Informationsveranstaltung in Königswinter und Bad honnef,Ich würde mir Wünschen das sich die Verantworlichen von DIMB gedanken machen um Fragen die genau Dahingehend die Bürger Aufklären gestellt werden, nur so könne wir mehr Transparenz hier Im 7GB für die Bürger des 7GB schaffen!!!
Bitte Kommt zahlreich !!!
06.09.2007
Öffentliche Bürgerversammlung der Stadt Königswinter
Datum: 06. September 2007 Beginn: 19:00 Uhr Ort: Aula der Jugenddorf-Christophorus-Schule Königswinter, Cleethorpeser Platz 12, 53639 Königswinter

Da ich aus dem Königswinterer Stadtgebiet komme werde ich auch nach Königswinter gehen.

Grüße Tobias W


----------



## Tilman (3. August 2007)

fusca11 schrieb:


> auf die Bürger kommt demnächst eine sehr eingeschränkte Nutzungsmöglichket des Siebengebirges zu(und da sollte man alle Nutzer mit ansprechen,Jogger Reiter Jäger Wanderer Walker) Denn nur so sprechen wir viele an.



Aufpassen, der Minister behauptet das Gegenteil. Es macht Sinn, ihn darauf festzunageln, weil das "amtlich" ist, die Einschränkungen sind es hingegen nicht.


----------



## Redking (3. August 2007)

fusca11 schrieb:


> hallo Klaus
> Ich habe jetzt die Beiträge ein paar Tage studiert und muß dir Zustimmen, das es mit am Wichtigsten ist die Leute hier im Siebengebirge Öffentlich zu Informieren!
> 1. auf die Bürger kommt demnächst eine sehr eingeschränkte Nutzungsmöglichket des Siebengebirges zu(und da sollte man alle Nutzer mit ansprechen,Jogger Reiter Jäger Wanderer Walker) Denn nur so sprechen wir viele an.
> 2. Das aufkommen an Menschen auf weniger Wegen wird an Wochenenden unerträglich hoch sein und mit Unerträglich meine ich auch für Natur Tiere usw.(Hat da der Nationalpark noch sinn???)
> ...




Danke Tobias für diesen Termin vielleicht sollten wir hier einen Termin(LMB) machen damit alle Biker sich dort mit einfinden und so einfach mal geschlossen dort auftreten. Vielleciht weckt das mal die Verantwortlichen auf wieviele Biker in der Region das Siebengebirge als Bikerevier schätzen.

Kann da wirklich jeder kommen?
Ist bei einigen Versammlungen nämlich nicht wirklich gewollt wenn wir da als größere Gruppe auftreten.




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (3. August 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Aufpassen, der Minister behauptet das Gegenteil. Es macht Sinn, ihn darauf festzunageln, weil das "amtlich" ist, die Einschränkungen sind es hingegen nicht.



Hallo Tilman,
na dann hoffen wir mal das er sich drauf festnagel lässt und nicht sein Ehrenwort dann mal bricht!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Krampe (4. August 2007)

Hi,
Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
 Seit im alten Europa der Pranger abgeschafft worden ist  (Bürger mit Ehrenschulden wurden öffentlich auf dem Marktplatz angekettet und konnten beschimpft und bespuckt werden etc.),nehmen es einige Leute mit sogenannten "Ehrenerklärungen" nicht mehr so genau.. 
Ich glaube einige bei der Tour z.B. hätten diese Erklärung sonst nicht abgegeben und die Politiker wären auch vorsichtiger in ihren Äußerungen.
Christof


----------



## Tilman (4. August 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
> Seit im alten Europa der Pranger abgeschafft worden ist  (Bürger mit Ehrenschulden wurden öffentlich auf dem Marktplatz angekettet und konnten beschimpft und bespuckt werden etc.),nehmen es einige Leute mit sogenannten "Ehrenerklärungen" nicht mehr so genau..
> Ich glaube einige bei der Tour z.B. hätten diese Erklärung sonst nicht abgegeben und die Politiker wären auch vorsichtiger in ihren Äußerungen.
> Christof



Genau so ist es, und _genau deshalb_ die Preisfrage: Würde es dem Minister gefallen, wenn er zum Nationalpark beim Wort genommen würde? Ich glaube NEIN. _Umsomehr_ gilt es, ihn Tag für Tag daran zu erinnern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (4. August 2007)

Hallo Tilman
ich sehr keine großen Chancen für Euch. 
Gerne hätte ich euer Engagement in unserem NP etabliert. Leider bin ich erst seit kurzem im Forum und kann mich umfassender informieren.
Auch bei uns sind etliche Wege dem Konzept mit Ruhezonen zum Opfer gefallen .
Bei uns k....t sich jetzt der selbsternannte Vater des Nationalparks in die Hose w. Konkurrent Uhlenberg. 
Das Anhörungs- und Informationsverfahren in unserer Region war nach meiner Auffassung mehr als mies. Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, das im 7GB alles schon seit geraumer Zeit in der Schublade vorbereitet war, genau wie bei uns. Und jetzt wird die Zeit knapp, noch etwas zu bewegen.
MfG

http://www.eifellive.de/index.php?id=699&wuid=44989&ausgabe=1,2,3&WS=Monschau, Schleiden, Euskirchen


----------



## Tilman (4. August 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Tilman
> ich sehr keine großen Chancen für Euch.



Wenn es nach der Zahl der Skeptiker geht, ginge ich schlafen.



> Auch bei uns sind etliche Wege dem Konzept mit Ruhezonen zum Opfer gefallen



Wieso "auch"? Im 7G noch so gut wie keiner, die Wege sind dem blöden Wegebreitenlimit zum Opfer gefallen.



> Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, das im 7GB alles schon seit geraumer Zeit in der Schublade vorbereitet war, genau wie bei uns.



Das Vorbereiten ist Pflicht des Ministeriums. Das darf aber umsomehr nicht die Ergebnisse der Diskussion der vorbereiteten Dinge vorwegnehmen, und seien es nur Uhlenbergs Hurrah-Anfälle. 



> Und jetzt wird die Zeit knapp, noch etwas zu bewegen.



Wieso. De jure ist noch nichts bewegt und man wird da wohl noch einigen Leuten auf die Finger hauen müssen.


----------



## icke1 (4. August 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wieso. De jure ist noch nichts bewegt und man wird da wohl noch einigen Leuten auf die Finger hauen *müssen*.




Und können .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## icke1 (4. August 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Tilman
> ich sehr keine großen Chancen für Euch.




Wenn schon keine großen gibt es immer noch viele kleine . Nicht immer so Negativ denken. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Tilman (4. August 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Wenn schon keine großen gibt es immer noch viele kleine . Nicht immer so Negativ denken.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## Redking (7. August 2007)

Hallo,
Heutige Artikel in dem Kölner-Stadt-Anzeiger

Ich weiss halt nicht ob das die Richtige Interpretation ist oder war.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tilman (7. August 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heutige Artikel in dem Kölner-Stadt-Anzeiger
> 
> Ich weiss halt nicht ob das die Richtige Interpretation ist oder war.
> ...



Ist einwandfrei. Wenn ich sehe, was manche Redaktionen aus einem Artikel machen, ist das eine gute Arbeit.


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ist einwandfrei. Wenn ich sehe, was manche Redaktionen aus einem Artikel machen, ist das eine gute Arbeit.



Sehe ich wie Klaus nicht so.

Mir ist bewußt, dass dies das elementare Problem einer jegliche Presseerklärung ist und daher nicht in Deinem bzw. in dem Einflussbereich der DIMB liegt.

Aber die Vorgabe des Wortes "Showdown" war eine solche Steilvorlage für den Redakteur, der nach meiner Einschätzung eher gegen Mountainbiker eingestellt ist, dass er Deine Presserklärung auf die Hälfte "zusammengedampft" hat und mit dem Titel und Schluss für weitere Irritationen und einer Aufheizung der Stimmung gegen Mountainbiker gesorgt hat.

So wie es jetzt da steht, entspricht es überhaupt nicht der Intention der "Fair on Trails"-Aktion. Von natur- und sozialverträglichen Miteinander kann keine Rede sein.

Schauen wir mal, was der 2. Akt bringen wird.


----------



## Tilman (8. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sehe ich wie Klaus nicht so.
> 
> Mir ist bewußt, dass dies das elementare Problem einer jegliche Presseerklärung ist und daher nicht in Deinem bzw. in dem Einflussbereich der DIMB liegt.
> 
> ...



Dann sind wir eben verschiedener Meinung.

Die Attacke gegen Uhlenberg ist ´rübergekommen. Und darum ging es.

Daß wir uns mit einer Eingrenzung des Bewegungsraumes nicht ohne weiteres abfinden würden, stimmt auch. 

Hinsichtlich des WIE interpretiert der der Artikel mit der Formulierung "ohne weiteres" unsere Stellungnahme weder als sozialverträglichen Ansatz noch als gegenteiligen Ansatz, zumal in der Pressemitteilung gar nichts darüber stand. Der Artikel widerspricht damit auch nicht der Intention der "Fair on Trails"-Aktion. So what!

Die "Fair-on-Trails"-Aktion muß gesondert multipliziert werden. Drum habe ich die Aktion ganz bewußt nicht an eine politische Pressemeldung drangehängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (8. August 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heutige Artikel in dem Kölner-Stadt-Anzeiger
> 
> Ich weiss halt nicht ob das die Richtige Interpretation ist oder war.
> ...





Tilman schrieb:


> Ist einwandfrei. Wenn ich sehe, was manche Redaktionen aus einem Artikel machen, ist das eine gute Arbeit.





juchhu schrieb:


> Sehe ich wie Klaus nicht so.
> 
> Mir ist bewußt, dass dies das elementare Problem einer jegliche Presseerklärung ist und daher nicht in Deinem bzw. in dem Einflussbereich der DIMB liegt.
> 
> ...





Tilman schrieb:


> Dann sind wir eben verschiedener Meinung.
> 
> Die Attacke gegen Uhlenberg ist ´rübergekommen. Und darum ging es.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

immer langsam. 
Also ich hatte beide Texte (Herausgegebenen und wirlkich gedrucketen) gelesen und habe in beiden einen Unterschied herausgelesen.

So der Zweck ist wohl erfüllt worden mit dem was die Presse allen mitteilte.

Es mag ja an meiner nicht vorhandenen Fähigkeit liegen überall das wirklichen Ziel zu sehen und besonders das ich keine Ahnung habe über die Mittel an dieses Ziel zu kommen.

Also lamentiert nicht wieder über alles rum.

Wenn Tilman es für Okay hält und es absichtlich ohne noch mehr Stoff zu liefern so stehen bleiben darf ist das für mich in Ordnung.

Es sollte sich nicht öffentlich gezofft werden. Macht uns nämlich nicht glaubwürdiger! 

Für mich war mit Tilmans Antwort meine Frage beantwortet.

Für mich muss sich nicht alles erschliessen wenn es unserem Zweck hilft.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## royblacky (9. August 2007)

Sehr guter Artikel im General-Anzeiger.
Vielleicht wacht die Bevölkerung ja noch auf bevor alles zu Spät ist.

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=news&itemid=10001&detailid=342348

Gruß Royblacky


----------



## fusca11 (9. August 2007)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Der Artikel im heutigen General Anzeiger gut Formuliert worden ist.Die DIMB wurde genannt und allgemein wurden die Einschränkungen für alle Nutzer im 7GB genannt, was sehr wichtig ist, da die Tolleranz im 7GB gegenüber Mtb sehr niedrig liegt, leider!!!
Ich sachs auch gerne nochmal: WICHTIG IST DAS WIRKLICH ALLE NUTZER DES 7GB AUF DIE NUTZUNGSBESCHRÄNKUNG AUFMERKSAM GEMACHT WERDEN, DENN NUR SO BEKOMMEN WIR ALS MTB DAS WAS WIR WOLLEN, UNEINGESCHRÄNKTE NUTZUNG!!!!!!!!
Grüße Tobias


----------



## icke1 (9. August 2007)

Nabend zusammen.
So. Die erste 7GB-Konferenz des Sports ist vorbei, und die DIMB ( und auch der MTBvD )hat klar gemacht was wir wollen im 7GB. Fahren auf allen Wegen. Heute war es erst mal so das wir festgestellt haben welche Sportgruppen das 7GB nutzen und wo ( dabei waren sich eigentlich alle einig und wollten das gesamte 7GB nutzen ). Als das geschehen war wurde unserer seits noch eine bessere Informationspolitik gefordert und ganz wichtig wer überhaupt die richtigen Ansprechpartner sind. Es wurde sich daraufhin geeinigt das ab sofort der LSB ( Landessportbund ) als zentrale Informationstelle fungieren wird. Weitere Konferenzen werden noch folgen. 

Was wird noch folgen? Es wird noch 2 weitere Öffentliche Bürgerversamlungen geben (06.09 Königswinter , Aula der Jugenddorf-Christophorus-Schule KW , Cleethorpeser Platz 12 , 53639 Königswinter Beginn 19:00 UHRund ebenfalls 06.09 Bad Honnef ,Ratssaal der Stadt Bad Honnef Beginn 19:00 UHR) und am 15.08 wird die erste Arbeitskreis Sitzung stattfinden.



Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Es werden noch weitere Infos folgen.


----------



## icke1 (13. August 2007)

Hallo.

Noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem vorherigem Posting :

Es wurde auch durch uns angeregt, das ganze auf Empfehlungsbasis zu regeln anstatt in einem Verbotskatalog.
Wenn die Empfehlung etwas taugt, würde sie in der großen Mehrzahl der Fälle akzeptiert. Nur wenn etwas Verbotscharakter hätte und nicht schlüssig wäre, würde es problematisch....... 

Nur was automatisch zu Schäden führen würde (dazu gehören MTB, Reiten, Wandern,.... nicht), muß sinnvollerweise verboten werden. Für alles andere, was also nicht zwingend einen Schaden anrichtet (aber ggf. anrichten könnte, z.B. Veranstaltungen) reicht ein Genehmigungsvorbehalt.

Für das Biken als solches braucht man in der Regel weder Verbot noch Genehmigungsvorbehalt.


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Danke Tilman


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. September 2007)

Zwei neue Berichte im GA:

- Auch die Reiter sorgen sich um die Bewegungsfreiheit
- VVS: "Am Wegenetz wird sich _kaum_ etwas ändern"

Auch im Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge werden mehr kritische Stimmen laut: klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assos (5. September 2007)

Nur mal ne kurze Randnotiz wenns noch nicht vorkam oder besprochen wurde!
Vielleicht könnte man sowas auch noch vortragen:
Wenn Wege geschlossen werden, dann nimmt die befahrbarkeit des Siebengebierges auch für PKW und LKW ab. Ich erinnere nur an die beiden großen Waldbrände dieses Jahr. Wenn wege geschlossen werden, wird sich die Anfahrzeit der Feuerwehr verlängern, und jede Minute zählt. Ausserdem wurde das Feuer von MTBlern entdeckt!! Was wäre wenn die nicht gewesen wären??
Wie schnell hätte die Feuerwehr das Feuer gefunden, wenn sie nicht gewesen wären!!!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. September 2007)

Die Berichterstattung im GA geht weiter:

- Negative Stimmung beherrscht Diskussion über Nationalpark Siebengebirge
- Kreisverwaltung schaltet sich in Nationalparkdiskussion ein
- Bürgerversammlung in Königswinter verläuft kontrovers


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. September 2007)

Heute wieder ein Bericht im GA:

"Ein Nationalpark Siebengebirge ist kein Disneyland"

Und am 15.09.2007:

Landrat sieht in Aufwertung des Siebengebirges wichtige Wirtschaftsförderung

Alarmierend:



> *GA:* Was kommt an Einschränkungen auf die Jäger zu? Darf es noch eine Trophäenjagd geben? Was ist mit Reitern, Läufern und Mountainbikern?





> *Kühn:* ... Für Mountainbiker sehe ich derzeit kein Angebot.


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Heute wieder ein Bericht im GA:
> 
> "Ein Nationalpark Siebengebirge ist kein Disneyland"
> 
> ...



Letzter Link mit der Kernaussage zu Mountainbiker liest sich gar nicht gut.
Das scheint schon beschlossene Sache zu sein, 
dass wir "Draußen vor der Tür" bleiben sollen, 
um es mit einem Titel von Wolfgang Borchert zu sagen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. September 2007)

Ab Herbst 2009 gibt es - nach derzeitigem Bekunden - einen neuen Landrat/eine neue Landrätin (vielleicht aus Fürth, wäre lustig....  ). Hoffen wir einmal, dass dann die offensichtlich gefallenen Würfel noch etwas verdreht werden können. Und sich der NP-Prozeß schööööön laaaaaaaange hinzieht.


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ab Herbst 2009 gibt es - nach derzeitigem Bekunden - (1)einen neuen Landrat/eine neue Landrätin (vielleicht aus Fürth, wäre lustig....  ). Hoffen wir einmal, dass dann die offensichtlich gefallenen Würfel noch etwas verdreht werden können. (2)Und sich der NP-Prozeß schööööön laaaaaaaange hinzieht.



Genau: Landrätin 
Den Nationalpark gibt es dann - wenn überhaupt - erstmal auf Probe, also höchsten sieben Jahre lang.
Na, da sollten sich vielleicht mal aus der Mountainbikeszene ein paar Damen und Herren der Vereine und Verbände an einen Tisch setzen.
Die Idee, dass sich der LandesSportBund NRW als Sprachrohr der regional betroffenen Sportvereine gegenüber der Landesregierung bzw. dem LMULV darstellt, zeigt nicht die gewünschte Wirkung. Offensichtlich hängt der LSB NRW zu stark an den Finanztöpfen der Landesregierung.


----------



## Redking (21. September 2007)

> *GA*: Was kommt an Einschränkungen auf die Jäger zu? Darf es noch eine Trophäenjagd geben? Was ist mit Reitern, Läufern und Mountainbikern?
> 
> *Kühn:* Die Pachtverträge mit den Jagdpächtern bleiben für deren Laufzeit unberührt. Danach wird die Wildbestandsregulierung neu geregelt. Es wird auch in Zukunft gejagd. Jedoch erst dann, wenn es entsprechende Abschussaufträge gibt. Die Bejagung regelt sich nach den Naturschutzbestimmungen. Läufer werden auch in Zukunft laufen können und Reiter werden auf ihren Reitwegen ihrem Freizeitsport nachgehen können. Für Mountainbiker sehe ich derzeit kein Angebot.




Oh da haben wir das Problem!
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Splash (21. September 2007)

Stellt sich nun die Frage, ob man das Angebot noch weiter einschränken will und wie die Situation dann für die Mountainbiker aussehen würde, wenn die Vorstellungen des Kühn durchgesetzt würden ...

PS: Die EMail-Adresse von dem Kühn ist [email protected], die Faxnummer ist die 02241 13 3103. Ich hätte dazu schon gerne ne Stellungnahme ...


----------



## Krampe (22. September 2007)

Da sollte sich Herr Kühn am Wochenende im Siebengebirge mal in Ruhe z.B. an die Löwenburg setzen und die verschiedenen "Nutzergruppen" beobachten.
Vielleicht fällt ihm dabei etwas auf... 
Ihm wird spätestens dann auffallen was er vergessen hat wenn er merkt das nicht durchdachte Regelungen einfach nicht eingehalten werden. 
Übrigens, es war gestern Nachmittag/abend sehr schön und ruhig im 7 Gebirge..Diese Touren werde ich immer wieder fahren und genießen, ohne diesen Herrn Kühn.. 
Ride on


----------



## Red Devil (22. September 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> ..Diese Touren werde ich immer wieder fahren und genießen, ohne diesen Herrn Kühn..
> Ride on



*...DITO*    

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. September 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> ..Diese Touren werde ich immer wieder fahren und genießen, ohne diesen Herrn Kühn..
> Ride on



Der Herr Frithjof Kühn ist der Landrat im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. 
Dann macht euch mal Gedanken wenn der Nationalpark kommt und die Ranger euch ein Ticket ausstellen. Oder bei Wiederholung euer Rad einziehen!
Jetzt ist noch die Chance den Nationalpark versuchen zu verhindern.
Aber wenn das so geht: "Ich fahr einfach weiter egal was kommt!" dann müsst ihr euch nicht wundern.
Es ist jetzt Initiative gefragt und nicht wenn es zu spät ist.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (22. September 2007)

eigentlich mal ne ganz einfach frage, wieso wollen sie das gebiet den zum national prak machen? weil es zerstört wird von bikern von joggern bla bla 

vllt haben sie ja recht? wenn man sich an manschen stellen die gebauten schanzen mitten im wald anschaut kann ich die förster auch gut verstehn, wenn alle nach den dimb regelen handeln würden, fänd ich es auch ungerecht aber so

Grün geht vor...

bsp. mitten in der hardt, eigentlich ein naturschutzgebiet... auf einem kleinen forsteweg eine 60 cm rampe mit hinten drann mehreren schanzen alle aus der erde an der seite wo früher pflanzenn standen, welche egal?!? sie sind weg. auf dem weg herscht schon lange keine mikroorganismen arbeit vor, zu verdichtet... blätter verrotten auf dem weg schlechter usw usw

und wer es gemacht hatt auch egal es ist da... und hatt die natur in kleinen mengen zerstört, wenn man das einfach mal 100 rechnet kann so etwas schnell zu einem ²kilometer werden... es sind nicht immer nur die biker... die pferde sind meistens genau so gute zerstörer wie "wir"

ansichtssache... welche vorteile hätte den der natur schutzpark, fahren auf ausgeschilderten wegen... 

****STOP****

In der Wahner Heide klappt das doch auch?!? Wieso nicht auch im Siebengebirge??


Jetzt mal aus der anderen sicht... das der wald zerstört wird liegt nur in einem kleinen % Teil an den Besuchern, gefährlicher ist sich die Natur selbst bzw die schlechte Forstverwaltung welche meines erachtes beim Nachforsten immer wieder eher auf Geld aus war als wie auf den waren Naturschutz... 

- klar Brandgefahr durch Raucher ist ein Absoluter sinnvoller Punkt wenn man mal nach Grichenland oder Frankreich schaut... MUSS SEIN...
- Naturschutz durch den Nationalpark umzusetzten ist okay, wenn dadurch die "Erhollung" der Bevölkeruzng leiten muss aber nicht, allerdings muss man immer ein Kompromiss finden und sei es fest ausgeschilderte Wege...
- aber auch die Forstverwaltung mjuss dringend an sich arbeiten, sogar noch dringender wie ein Nationalpark denn ohne die Mnexhcne die den überblcik über den Wald haben bringt der ganze "Naturschutz" nichts, aber da werden doch schon wieder stellen abgebaut oder??


****TEUFELSKREIS****

naja schöne grüße Alex, der hin und her gerissen ist zwischen MTB und Gärtner^^


----------



## Manni (22. September 2007)

So, ihr könnt jetzt gerne weiter abwarten bis wir rausgeschmissen werden, oder weiter still und heimlich fahren bis ihr irgendwann mal einen Strafzettel bekommt *oder* dem Herrn Kühn ne nette Email schreiben, dass ihr alle demnächst woanders hin geht und euer Geld nicht mehr in seinen Landkreis pumpt. Und das ihr ihn nicht mehr wählen werdet usw....   

Hat doch in Baden-Würtemberg mit der 3,5 Meter Regel funktioniert und am Gardasee, warum nicht auch hier. Wenn ihr wartet bis der Park durch ist, selber Schuld. Ich hab dem Kühn mal ne Mail geschickt, also schreibt selbst was oder wenns euch zu aufwändig ist formuliert wenigstens den Anhang was um. Aber nur eine Mail pro Biker  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Krampe (23. September 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Der Herr Frithjof Kühn ist der Landrat im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis.
> Dann macht euch mal Gedanken wenn der Nationalpark kommt und die Ranger euch ein Ticket ausstellen. Oder bei Wiederholung euer Rad einziehen!
> Jetzt ist noch die Chance den Nationalpark versuchen zu verhindern.
> Aber wenn das so geht: "Ich fahr einfach weiter egal was kommt!" dann müsst ihr euch nicht wundern.
> ...


Du hast Recht Klaus, wo startet die Demo? Ich bin dabei..
Am Besten Sa Vormittag Margaretenhöhe mit 200 Bikern die Hauptsraße sperren für 1 Std.(für den Umweltschutz und die Ruhe im Wald) . Da merken dann mal alle was Sache ist und wir bekommen ganz viel Öffendlichkeit. 
Ich stelle mir übrigens gerade vor wie die Ranger stundenlang an einer Stelle im Wald hocken und kein Biker kommt vorbei. Dann kriegen wohl eher die illegalen militanten Wanderer die Tickets (die Leute die schon aus Gewohnheit Äste, Bäume und ähnliche Fallen für Biker auslegen) und endlich kann man wieder gefahrlos biken. 
Mein Rad kriegt keiner 
Das mit der Post an Herrn Kühn ist aber auch eine gute Idee...  
Gruß


----------



## Schnubbe (23. September 2007)

Die Idee mit der Post an den Landrat finde ich gut, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass er sich von den paar Mountainbikern umstimmen lassen wird (natürlich hoffe ich etwas anderes). Insgesamt scheint es mir so, dass der Anteil von Wanderern und Spaziergängern überproportional mehr sind als es in anderen Regionen im Vergleich zu MTBlern der Fall ist. Außerdem bringen die meisten Radfahrer ihr eigenes Proviant (Müsliriegel, Getränke) mit und fördern daher die ansässigen Wirtschaftsbetriebe nicht wirklich. Auch wenn es da Ausnahmen gibt ist der klassische Mountainbiker weniger die Zielgruppe von den Gaststätten im Siebengebirge. Ich denke übrigens, dass das ebensowenig wirkliche Wanderer sind, weil die auch ihre Butterstulle im Rucksack mitnehmen und lieber an einem schönen Aussichtspunkt eine Pause machen als in einem Lokal. Die Hauptzielgruppe sind die Leute, die bis zum Fuße des Drachenfels mit dem Auto fahren, mit der Zahnradbahn den Gipfel "erklimmen" und dann oben aufgrund der Anstrengung noch eine Portion Kaffee und Kuchen genießen. Natürlich gibt es auf allen Seiten auch ausnahmen, aber in der Mehrheit denke ich einfach, dass wir nicht die gewünschte Zielgrupe sind und der Landrat es uns nicht übel nimmt, wenn wir uns eine andere Region zum Radeln suchen.

Ich frage mich aber schon seit längerem, ob auch Radfahren auf breiten Wegen im Nationalpark verboten werden soll. Sollte das der Fall sein, wäre es eventuell eine Überlegung, den BDR einzuschalten, weil ich denke, dass er deutlich mehr Einfluss hat und mehr erreichen kann. Dann würde sich zumindest keiner strafbar machen, wenn er das Siebengebirge mit dem Fahrrad befährt. Inwieweit er dann ausversehen vom Weg abkommt und zufällig auf einem Trail landet steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt Papier  Auf jeden Fall könnten dann wirklich nur solche Aktionen geahndet werden, bei denen ein Biker auf frischer Tat ertappt wird. Ein generelles Verbot für alle Radfahrer könnte so zumindest verhindert werden und ich denke, dass es so noch eher Verhandlungen für eine Nachbesserung der Regeln gibt, als wenn Radfahren komplett verboten würde.

In diesem Sinne
Andi

P.S.: Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass es etwas bringt wird Herr Kühn eine Mail von mir erhalten


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

stopp, stopp, stopp.
Machen wir es den politisch Verantwortlichen nicht zu einfach.
Dieses Motto "Wenn Ihr uns nicht wollt, fahren wir woanders hin!" ist mir persÃ¶nlich zu kurz gesprungen. Deutschland ist nicht so groÃ und/oder so dÃ¼nn besiedelt, als dass diese Einstellung auch nur ansatzweise von Erfolg gekrÃ¶nt sein kann.

Es gibt nur eine langfristige Strategie:

Gemeinsamer respektvoller Umgang mit allen Nutzergruppen und mit der Umwelt/Natur.

Das Ignorieren oder gar Ausgrenzen einer kompletten Nutzergruppe ist ein fahrlÃ¤ssiges und m.A. nach unverantwortliches Signal eines politischen Verantwortlichen. Die Aussagen, dass es viel staatliche UnterstÃ¼tzung und wirtschaftsfÃ¶rdernde Wirkung geben wird, scheinen mehr auf Hoffnung und Erwartungen wie Wissen und Fakten zu basieren.

Das Arbeitsplatzargument ist mir bei 30 voraussichtlichen hauptamtlichen zusÃ¤tzlichen KrÃ¤ften fÃ¼r die Lenkung und Kontrolle im zukÃ¼nftigen Nationalpark Siebengebirge einfach zu stumpf. Wenn dann noch offensichtlich beschlossene Sache ist, dass diese finanziellen Mittel fÃ¼r die Schaffung der o.g. ArbeitsplÃ¤tze dem finanziellen angeschlagenen VerschÃ¶nerungsverein Siebengebirge zuflieÃen, scheint die Motivation weniger in der Interessenvertretung aller Betroffenen - auch Mountainbiker - zu sein. Die Tatsache, dass Landrat Herr Frithjof KÃ¼hn auch noch dem Vorstand des VerschÃ¶nerungsvereins Siebengebirge angehÃ¶rt, lÃ¤Ãt das unablÃ¤ssige VoranstÃ¼rmen und die wiederholten Phrasen, welche Vorteile der Nationalpark Siebengebirge hat, in einem ganz anderen Licht stehen. Offensichtlich versuchen die politisch Verantwortlichen, und hier sehe ich auch den Minister Uhlenberg in der Verantwortung, durch PR-MaÃnahmen der BevÃ¶lkerung/WÃ¤hlerschaft/Erholungssuchenden zu suggerieren, der Nationalpark Siebengebirge sei beschlossene Sache, da die Summe und die Gewichtung der Argumente fÃ¼r Errichtung Ã¼berwiegen. 

Ich persÃ¶nlich mÃ¶chte im Vorfeld umfassend Ã¼ber eine nachvollziehbare Kosten-/Nutzenanalyse informiert werden und zwar unabhÃ¤ngig sowie Ã¼berparteilich.

UnabhÃ¤ngig von einem Ergebnis â basierend auf der AbwÃ¤gung von Sachargumenten â fÃ¼r oder gegen die Errichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge werde ich persÃ¶nlich nicht bereit sein, einer Ausgrenzung einer einzelnen Nutzergruppe zuzustimmen. Dabei ist es vollkommen unerheblich, ob es in diesem Fall die Mountainbiker und in einem anderen Fall eine andere Nutzergruppe ist. 

Ich wiederhole mich hier gerne:

Es gibt nur eine langfristige erfolgreiche Strategie, der gemeinsamer respektvoller Umgang mit allen Nutzergruppen und mit der Umwelt/Natur.

VG Martin

PS: Infos und Aussagen von Landrat Herrn Frithjof KÃ¼hn wurden aus diesem Interview
 mit dem General Anzeiger entnommen.


----------



## zak0r (23. September 2007)

na wann startet die demo, dafür würd ich mich sogar auf den weg nach bonn machen, einer der locals sollte das mal organisieren!


----------



## NeverSayNever (24. September 2007)

Demo!!  top


----------



## Splash (24. September 2007)

Also ne Lesebestätigung habe ich auf meine Anfrage bei Herrn Kühn bekommen, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich auch ne Antwort bekomme 

Wer mag, kann ja auch mal nachfragen, was das für Nachteile hat oder protestieren. Ich stehe zu meiner Meinung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. September 2007)

Habe dem Herrn Kühn auch eine E-Mail geschrieben. Antwort gab es bislang noch nicht.

BTW: Wieder was im GA (klick!).



> *Nationalpark Siebengebirge ist große Chance*
> ...
> Profitieren würde aber nicht nur die Natur, sondern auch die Wirtschaft in den Siebengebirgsstädten und der Region, der Tourismus und natürlich die Bürger.
> ...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Oder sind Mountainbiker(innen) *keine* Bürger ???


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. September 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> ..Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Oder sind Mountainbiker(innen) *keine* Bürger ???


 
Nö. Oft nur "Einwohner", meist sogar nur "Touris" - und damit keine Wähler.


----------



## Schnubbe (28. September 2007)

bernd zimmermann schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre jeweiligen Emails zum Thema Mountainbiking im Siebengebirge. AuslÃ¶ser fÃ¼r Ihre Reaktionen war die Aussage von Landrat KÃ¼hn in dem General-Anzeige â Interview vom 15.09.07, fÃ¼r Mountainbiker sehe er derzeit kein Angebot. Gerne ergreife ich die Gelegenheit, im Rahmen der von Ihnen erbetenen Stellungnahme den derzeitigen Stand der Diskussion darzulegen.
> 
> ...



Das kam eben per Mail als reaktion vom Landrat KÃ¼hn.

Die DIMB wurde also einbezogen - leider wurden Ihre VorschlÃ¤ge offenbar Ã¼berhaupt nicht berÃ¼cksichtigt. Nach dem derzeitigen Stand bleibt also alles beim Alten und es stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob und in welchem MaÃe es Ranger geben wird, die auf den Trails herumlaufen und Montainbiker anhalten und zur Rechenschaft ziehen wollen.


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2007)

Schnubbe schrieb:


> Das kam eben per Mail als reaktion vom Landrat Kühn.
> 
> Die DIMB wurde also einbezogen - leider wurden Ihre Vorschläge offenbar überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. *Nach dem derzeitigen Stand bleibt also alles beim Alten* und es stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob und in welchem Maße es Ranger geben wird, die auf den Trails herumlaufen und Montainbiker anhalten und zur Rechenschaft ziehen wollen.



Naja, das ist aber nur bedingt richtig.

Zwar bleibt die 340. Ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung (Amtsblatt für den RB Köln, JG 185, 30.05.2005, Nr. 22) über das NSG 7GB bestehen, insbesondere § 5 Verbote Abs.  2 
"_In den NSG ist es insbesondere verboten ... 12. auf unbefestigten Wegen und auf befestigten Wegen, deren vegetationsfreie Fläche weniger als 2,5 m breit ist, Rad zu fahren;_"

aber, aber, aber ...

Durch die Errichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge (NP 7GB) tritt die Prozessschutzzonenregelung in Kraft. In deren weitester Auslegung sind 75% der Fläche von 'Einflüssen durch Menschen' zu schützen, d.h. ein Betreten ist derzeit nur durch geführte Rangertouren (wohl kaum mit dem Rad) vorgesehen. Bleiben also mittel- bis langfristig 25% Fläche des NP 7GB, die alle Erholungssuchende frei im Rahmen des noch zu erstellenden Wege- und Nutzungskonzeptes benutzen dürfen. Bei den veröffentlichten Besucherzahlen von rund 6,5 Mio. pro Jahr für das 7GB wird wohl keiner mehr ernsthaft über eine sinnvolle Nutzung der Restfläche für Radfahrer (bitte an alle) denken.

M. A. nach muss hier für das 7GB über ein völlig anderen Ansatz nachgedacht werden. Insbesonders dann, wenn die Verantwortlichen über eine wirtschaftliche Aufwertung der Region nachdenken, deren  Kosten-/Nutzen-Analyse m.W. bisher noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. 
Ich bin sicher, dass neue Impulse, Ideen und Konzepte nur durch einen neuen Partner in die Diskussion eingebracht werden können. Schau wir mal, wo die Reise hingeht.

VG Martin

PS: Da der mögliche zukünftige NP 7GB offensichtlich öffentliche Finanzmittel für den Betrieb erhalten wird, sind ja schon 30 neue hauptamtliche Arbeitsplätze (für Ranger) geplant, die zufälligerweise beim finanziell angeschlagenen VVS geschaffen werden sollen, in dem zufälligerweise der Landrat Kühn im Vorstand ist. Mit 30 Ranger sollten sich Moutainbiker klarmachen, dass gegen sie früher oder später eine Ordnungsgeld verhängt wird, wenn sie im NP 7GB wiederholt gegen die o.g. 340. Verordnung zuwiderhandeln. Übrigens gilt dies Recht jetzt schon, kann aber magels Exekutivkräfte weder kontrolliert noch ausgeübt werden.


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. September 2007)

Zu E-Mail: Netter Versuch, die Aussage des Landrates (siehe General-Anzeiger) hinsichtlich des Moutainbikens zu relativieren  .




juchhu schrieb:


> ... sind ja schon 30 *neue* hauptamtliche Arbeitsplätze (für Ranger) geplant, die zufälligerweise beim finanziell angeschlagenen VVS geschaffen werden sollen, in dem zufälligerweise der Landrat Kühn im Vorstand ist. ...


 
Tatsächlich sind es ja keine "neue" (= hinzukommende) Arbeitsplätze, da auf der anderen Seite im privaten als auch öffentlichen forstwirtschaftlichen Bereich Stellen fortfallende Stellen gegengerechnet wrden müssen. So wurde im Naturpark Eifel aus einem Großteil der ehemaligen Forstwirte (ugs: Waldarbeiter) des Forstamtes besagte Ranger. 
Die privat Betroffenen (da hängt ein ganzer Rattenschwanz von Holzein- und -verkäufern, Forstbetrieben, Transporteuren etc. dran), soweit überhaupt bekannt geworden, hatten grundsätzlich "einfach Pech" (und keine ausreichend starke Lobby). Allerdings hatte ich auch den Eindruck, die Auswirkungen wurde denen erst im Nachhinein so richtig bewußt.


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Zu E-Mail: Netter Versuch, die Aussage des Landrates (siehe General-Anzeiger) hinsichtlich des Moutainbikens zu relativieren  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen auch meine Forderung, einer unabhängigen und überparteilichen Kosten-/Nutzen-Analyse.
Hier werden von den Pro NP 7GB 'Parteien' die vermeidlichen Vorteile solange ungefragt auf die Notizblöcke und Mikrofone der Journalisten diktiert, bis die vermeindlichen - bis lang unbelegten - Vorteile des möglicherweise zukünftigen NP 7GB als wahrgenommene Wahrheiten von der Bevölkerung verinnerlicht worden sind, provokativ kann der Vorgang auch Indoktrination genannt werden.

Das Ganze erinnert starke an das Transrapid-Abschiedgeschenk für Ministerpräsident Stoiber, bei dem auch eine klitzekleine Finanzierungslücke offen ist, und  der Kosten-/Nutzen-Effekt nicht bewiesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (29. September 2007)

Schnubbe schrieb:


> Das kam eben per Mail als reaktion vom Landrat Kühn.
> 
> Die DIMB wurde also einbezogen - leider wurden Ihre Vorschläge offenbar überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. Nach dem derzeitigen Stand bleibt also alles beim Alten und es stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob und in welchem Maße es Ranger geben wird, die auf den Trails herumlaufen und Montainbiker anhalten und zur Rechenschaft ziehen wollen.




In dem Verteiler zu der Mail war ich auch drin und habe es mir eben mal erlaubt, die Diskussion noch ein wenig anzuregen (ging dann auch wieder an den Verteiler. Danke an Herr Zimmermann, dass man so an die EMail-Adressen der anderen Kritiker kommt). Bei mir kommt der Wunsch nach dem Nationalpark nur als Wunsch nach Fördermitteln rüber. Vorteile sehe ich keine. 

Ich stelle mir allerdings bewusst die Frage, was man tun kann, ausser rumzulamentieren und warten, bis die entsprechenden Personen alles in trockene Tücher gebracht haben. Gibt es evtl einen Weg den Nationalpark zu verhindern oder sich dagegen zu wehren?

Interessant finde ich ja, dass landläuffig Mountainbiker Extremdisziplinen wie CrossCountry usw betreiben . Deswegen macht man ja auch besonders den Tourenfahrern das Leben schwer ...


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2007)

moin ! fährt hier jemand morgen nachmittag im siebengebirge eine tour? suche noch mitfahrer


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. September 2007)

Und wieder neues im GA:

- Unkeler wollen beim Nationalpark "am Ball bleiben"
- Aegidienberg: Offenes Ohr für Bedenken

@Splash:
Die offene Verteilerliste fand ich auch nicht sehr professionell. Wenn wir 4 aber die Einzigen waren, die an LR Kühn geschrieben haben, ist das leider sehr sehr schwach. Wenn es dann später zu Einschränkungen kommt, wird aber von allen laut gemeckert ...


----------



## Splash (1. Oktober 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> @Splash:
> Die offene Verteilerliste fand ich auch nicht sehr professionell. Wenn wir 4 aber die Einzigen waren, die an LR Kühn geschrieben haben, ist das leider sehr sehr schwach. Wenn es dann später zu Einschränkungen kommt, wird aber von allen laut gemeckert ...



Ja das wäre durchaus eine sehr dünne Ausbeute. Bei meiner Antwort an alle (und mehr) ab ich aber schon von einer der Adressen zurück bekommen, dass die ungültig sei. Mit so vielen Stimmen werden wir wohl nicht so viel erreichen.

Das Beispiel dazu ist zwar evtl etwas weiter her geholt, aber bei der Protestaktion zum Trentino, an welchem die DIMB ja auch fleissig mit zugange war, haben sich ja sehr viele Leute eingebracht und bei allen möglichen Adressaten beschwert. Da hat die Masse evtl doch einiges geholfen. Wenn wir keine Masse sind, wird unsere Stimme aber definitiv unter gehen. das soll jetzt keine Werbung für die DIMB sein, als eher ein Aufruf an alle, die im Siebengebirge weiter biken wollen, sich auch bei der Thematik in irgendeiner Weise einzubringen.



			
				General Anzeiger schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wesentlicher Grund dafür ist in den Eigentumsverhältnissen zu suchen: Während in Königswinter und Bad Honnef drei Viertel des Waldes im Eigentum der öffentlichen Hand liegen, ist der Forst im südlichen Siebengebirge hauptsächlich in Privatbesitz - und wird intensiv waldwirtschaftlich genutzt. Genau dies aber wäre in einem Nationalpark nur noch eingeschränkt möglich.



Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so!


----------



## Bike-Ralle (6. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe nun auch einen Brief an Herrn Kühn geschrieben und warte auf die Antwort.

Ich halte es auch für wichtig dass wir möglichst viele Menschen mobilisieren, einer meiner nächsten Schritte wird sein meinen zuständigen Bürgerverein zu kontaktieren um ihn meine Meinung mitzuteilen. 
Was macht eigentlich der DIMB ? Bisher habe keine Infos dazu erhalten.

Ich denke man sollte ruhig mal eine Art Unterschriftenaktion starten (oder eine Liste in denen sich generell alle Nationalpark Gegner eintragen)

Denn ich bin ein entschiedener Gegener des Nationalparks, man muß sich nur anschauen was am WE im Siebengebirge los ist, meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel. Mit einer Einführung eines Nationalparks wird dies noch mehr werden.

Aus sichere Quelle weis ich zum Beispiel dass die Mitglieder des VVS nicht alle Begeistert sind von der Idee eines Nationalparks. Also da bestehen noch Möglichkeiten Leute auf unsere Seite zu ziehen.


----------



## Tilman (7. Oktober 2007)

Bike-Ralle schrieb:


> Aus sichere Quelle weis ich zum Beispiel dass die Mitglieder des VVS nicht alle Begeistert sind von der Idee eines Nationalparks. Also da bestehen noch Möglichkeiten Leute auf unsere Seite zu ziehen.



Logo, zumal der VVS dann weniger zu sagen hätte und mehr gesagt bekommen würde.......

Um hier aber eine wichtige Komponente weiter zur Geltung zu bringen:

Es wurde stellenweise gefragt, wie denn das mit einem Wegenetz in der Praxis aussehen könnte.

Wir haben als DIMB ganz klar bei der Besprechung mit dem Landessportbund gesagt, daß es sich dabei wie auch für alle anderen Nutzer nur um Nutzungs_empfehlungen_, also keine Nutzungsvorschriften handeln dürfe. Wenn diese Empfehlungen dann etwas taugen würden, kämen sie in der Praxis auch erkennbar zum Zuge.

Das bedeutet natürlich die Prüfung der Wege im Einzelfall. 

Es geht dann um konkrete Nutzbarkeiten, ohne aus bike-praktischer Sicht  abstrakte Größen (2,5m Regel etc.). Was sollte (z.B.!) einen Planer außer Bürokratie daran hindern, eine enge Gefällstrecke für die Bike-Nutzung zu empfehlen, wenn es für Wanderer vernünftige Alternativen gibt (etc. etc.)?

Im übrigen sei erinnerlich, daß der zuständige Minister damals ausweislich General-Anzeiger gesagt hat, es gäbe keine Einschränkungen. Das kann man gar nicht oft genug wiederholen.


----------



## Tilman (7. Oktober 2007)

Irrläufer


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> ... daß der zuständige Minister damals ausweislich General-Anzeiger gesagt hat, es gäbe keine Einschränkungen...



Seit wann schert die ihr Geschwätz von gestern? Deren Aussagen dienen doch zum Zeitpunkt, zu dem sie gemacht werden, nur zur Stimmungsmache bzw. Ruhigstellung und zum Zeitgewinn. Vorpreschen, Hinhalten, vage Versprechungen machen, alles rauszögern und Jahre später ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken glatt das Gegenteil behaupten, so kennen wir unsere Politiker! Hauptsache lange genug im Amt, um ordentliche Pensionsansprüche zu sichern.... 

Der Nationalpark wird kommen, weil da finanzielle Interessen hinter stehen, und nicht weil das 7GB einen braucht.
Und die Biker als unbeliebteste Nutzergruppe können dabei endlich wunderbar auf einen Schlag ausgeschlossen werden. 

Da müssten schon mehrere National/Werksteams ihr jahrelanges unersetzliches Trainingsgebiet im 7GB haben, um den Bikern durch Industrie und Sponsoren eine entsprechende Lobby zu bescheren. Um die paar Hundert (sinds überhaupt soviele?) Freizeitfahrer und Hobbysportler schert sich doch bei dem Entscheidungsprozess keine $au. Freiwillig werden für den Nationalpark den Bikern keine Nutzungsrechte zugestanden, die müsste man schon vor Gericht erstreiten.


----------



## zorro3242 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi, dem Beitrag von Engry kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.
Es geht doch längst nicht mehr um eine sachgerechte und seriöse Abwägung dessen, was der Natur zuträglich ist oder nicht. Es geht, und das lassen die letzten Artikel in der örtlichen Presse immer deutlicher erkennen, nur noch um die finanziellen Belange des VVS. Dieser ist eigenen Verlautbarungen in der Presse zufolge mittelfristig nicht mehr in der Lage, den ihm als großem Waldeigentümer obliegenden Verkehrssicherungspflichten  aus eigenen Mitteln nachzukommen. Deshalb muss ein NP her, damit der Staat bzw. der Steuerzahler die Wahrnehmung der Aufgaben bezahlt. Über den Nutzen oder Unnutzen eines NP für die Natur ist an anderer Stelle schon ausreichend geschrieben worden, so dass ich mir das hier spare.
Und dann noch ein Wort zur Vertretung der Belange der MTB'ler durch den Landessportbund (LSB). Wer, meint Ihr denn, sitzt dort in den veranwortlichen Positionen und woher her bezieht der LSB ein Großteil seiner Gelder ? Natürlich vom Land NRW, über Lotto/Toto. Glaubt Ihr im Ernst, dass dieser es sich insofern leisten kann, nachhaltig und  massiv gegen Vorhaben des Landes Widerstand zu organisieren, zumal noch für die Randgruppe der Mountainbiker, die alles andere als beliebte Zeitgenossen im Wald sind  (manche sind es aber auch selbst schuld)? Ich jedenfalls nicht. 

Allerdings weiß ich auch keinen Rat, als zunächst das angekündigte Wegekonzept abzuwarten und dann mal weiterzusehen. Ob uns letztlich Klagen weiterbringen, glaube ich eher weniger.

Gruß
zorro3242


----------



## icke1 (17. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen.

Aktuell in den Lokalnachrichten (www.radio-bonn.de):

NRW-Ministerpräsident Rüttgers unterstützt den Nationalpark Siebengebirge. Beim 1. Regionalkonvent der Region Köln/Bonn hat sich Rüttgers für den Park zwischen Bonn und Bad Honnef stark gemacht.

Bis 2010 soll das Naturschutzgebiet zum Nationalpark ernannt werden. Momentan laufen dafür schon die Vorbereitungen. Im kommenden Frühjahr soll feststehen, welche Maßnahmen noch nötig sind, um die Voraussetzungen für einen Nationalpark zu erfüllen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fussy (18. Oktober 2007)

Oh mann, ich köntte SO KOTZEN! Immerhin ist das Siebengebirge ein Erholungsgebiet für ALLE! Egal ... ich kann nur sagen, wenns soweit kommt, dass wir Radler total diskrimiert werden, weil so ein beknackter Opa-Verein, den eh keiner will und braucht, Geld braucht, dann werden ich wegziehen und woanders mein Geld lassen!!!  
Oh mann!


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2007)

Fussy schrieb:


> .... dann werden ich wegziehen und woanders mein Geld lassen!!!
> Oh mann!




Um wieviel Geld geht es?


----------



## Fussy (18. Oktober 2007)

Um Millionen  natürlich....


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2007)

O.k. !
Nimm Dein Geld und komm zu mir, Du kriegst Asyl


----------



## Fussy (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Splash (18. Oktober 2007)

Wer aufgibt hat shon verloren.

Es steht ja nun erst mal der nächste Workshop zum Wegenetz an und irgendwie will ich die Hoffnung nicht los werden, dass doch noch was brauchbares bei rum kommt ...


----------



## Red Devil (19. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

neues aus dem General-Anzeiger von heute in Sachen Naturpark 7GB.

Gruß Boris


----------



## Fussy (19. Oktober 2007)

Den Artikel finde ich besser, als alle bisherigen. 
Endlich wird auch mal was kritisches zum Nationalpark veröffentlicht. Bisher warens ja immer nur recht positive Berichte (zumindest die, die ich gelesen habe). Bin mal gespannt, was noch kommt......


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2007)

Die âBÃ¼rgerinitiative freies Siebengebirgeâ will in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen eine InternetprÃ¤senz freischalten:

www.freies-siebengebirge.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (19. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Die Bürgerinitiative freies Siebengebirge will in den nächsten Tagen eine Internetpräsenz freischalten:
> 
> www.freies-siebengebirge.de



Da kann man ja auch mal gespannt sein. Wer steht denn dahinter?


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Bürgerinitiative um den Königswinterer Jörg Pauly.


----------



## zorro3242 (19. Oktober 2007)

Sehr gut, dass sich jetzt eine Bürgerinitiative gebildet hat, die den Unmut über den NP und die damit einhergehenden Beschränkungen kanalisieren und zusammenfassen kann. Wie dem Artikel im GA zu entnehmen war, sollen auch in Bad Honnef und Aegidienberg ähnliche Initiativen gegründet worden sein. 
Meine Empfehlung ist, dass auch möglichst viele MTB'ler sich den Initiativen anschließen.

Der Grundtenor -nicht noch mehr strafbewehrte Verbote und Einschränkungen wie schon jetzt - ist richtig. Wobei man sich über die Wortwahl noch einmal Gedanken machen sollte. Die stösst doch eher ab und führt dazu, dass Bürger, die dem NP vielleicht auch eher reserviert bis ablehnend gegenüber stehen, sich letztlich doch noch für den NP einspannen lassen. Auch der weniger positive Kommentar von Hansjürgen Melzer (der vielleicht aber auch nicht ganz unbefangen ist) lässt die Richtung erahnen und gefährdet eher das berechtigte Anliegen eines "freien Siebengebirges". Es ist den Befürwortern durch geschicktes Taktieren schon jetzt gelungen, die Front der von Einschränkungen betroffenen Nutzer aufzubrechen. Jede Nutzergruppe - bis auf die Mountainbiker - hat eine Beruhigungspille bekommen und schon sind gemeinsame Aktionsbündnisse kein Thema mehr. Die jetzt gegründeten Initiativen sind m. E. die letzte Chance, einen NP zu verhindern. Das sollte jedenfalls nicht an einer unglücklichen Wortwahl und dem mit Sicherheit folgenden Versuch der NP-Befürworter, die Initiative  zu diskreditieren,  scheitern.

Gruß
zorro3242


----------



## Splash (19. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es irgendwo generell Infos zu Bürgerinitiativen gibt auch ruhig weiter hier posten. Da sollten wir uns wirklich beteiligen ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Oktober 2007)

Eben kam ein Bericht in WDR2, dass es doch erheblichen Widerstand gegen einen Nationalpark geben soll. Habe leider nur das Ende mitbekommen.

"Naturschutzring lehnt Pläne für Nationalpark Siebengebirge ab 
Naturschützer lehnen den vom Land geplanten Nationalpark Siebengebirge ab. Die Region stelle zwar eine großartige Landschaft dar, aber die ausgewiesene Fläche sei gering, sagte der Präsident des Deutschen Naturschutzringes, Weinzierl, in Bonn. Zudem sei das Gebiet mit drei bis fünf Millionen Besuchern jährlich schon jetzt stark belastet. 

Das Bemühen um einen zweiten Nationalpark in NRW nach der Eifel sei anzuerkennen, so Weinzierl. Doch mit der Senne und dem Rothaargebirge gebe es dafür ökologisch interessantere Gebiete."

aus NRW Kompakt, WDR, Stand: 25.10.2007, 11:51 Uhr


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. Oktober 2007)

Wieder neues im GA:



> *Naturschutzring lehnt Nationalpark ab*
> 
> Verband betrachtet das Siebengebirge als ungeeignet für die Ausweisung - Bestehende Parks in Deutschland sollen gestärkt werden - Rothaargebirge und die Senne als Alternativen.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal Support aus der richtigen Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (2. November 2007)

Neuer offizieller Flyer des Rhein-Sieg Kreises zum Thema NP:

http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/impe...rgerservice/aemter/amt_67/flyer_10_fragen.pdf


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. November 2007)

Soeben kam in  der "aktuellen Stunde, Lokalbüro Bonn" (WDR-Fernsehen) ein Bericht über den geplanten NP Siebengebirge. Sowohl Herr Pauly (Bürgerinitiative gegen den Park) als auch Herr Krämer (VVS) und der Naturschutzring kamen zu Wort.

Die Einschränkungen diverser Sportarten (Rodeln, Reiten, Wandern, aber auch ausdrücklich Moutainbiken) wurden ebenfalls von beiden Seiten aufgeführt, "aber man entwickele derzeit ja ein Wegekonzept".

Die Sendung vermittelte "unterm Strich" eigentlich mehr Verneinung als Bejahung.


----------



## Splash (7. November 2007)

Bin auch mal gespannt, was es zum Wegenetzkonzept neues gibt, wo ja der 2.Workshop dazu war.

Ich sehe aber als einzige Chance, wenn die Initiativen gegen den NP entsprechenden Zulauf bekommen. Wenn also jemand nähere Kontaktdaten hat -> her damit 

Ein Link schon mal hier: http://www.Freies-Siebengebirge.de


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. November 2007)

Wieder mal etwas im GA:

* Ein Leitsystem soll die Besucherströme bändigen
* Keine neuen Verbote

Interessant, welche "Experten" sich mittlerweile überall zu Wort melden. So durfte jetzt der Revierförster in einem Kurzvortrag bei der Limpericher Runde seine Meinung zum besten geben.


----------



## Waschbaer (8. November 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Interessant, welche "Experten" sich mittlerweile überall zu Wort melden. So durfte jetzt der Revierförster in einem Kurzvortrag bei der Limpericher Runde seine Meinung zum besten geben.



Naja, als Revierförster des Forstamts Eitorf und damit auch des Siebengebirges sollte er schon ein klitzekleines Bisschen mitreden dürfen.


----------



## Krampe (8. November 2007)

Ich bin auch für ein Leitsystem. 
Besonders Nachts könnte ich da eins gebrauchen.. Ist ja so verdammt dunkel dort im Wald..


----------



## Jekyll1000 (11. November 2007)

GA am 10.11.2007:

Neue Wanderwege für das Siebengebirge



> Doch auch für die Zweiräder mit den dicken Reifen soll laut Krämer im Siebengebirge künftig Platz sein; *Landrat Kühn hatte bei der VVS-Mitgliederversammlung persönlich eine andere Auffassung vertreten.*



Ich weiß nicht, ob LR Kühn seine offensichtlich MTB-feindliche Position nochmals durch eine öff. Äußerung bestätigt hat, aber der Mann muss wohl noch mal per E-Mail und öff. Protesten "unter Beschuss" genommen werden.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. November 2007)

GA heute: Nationalpark Siebengebirge: "Louvre der Natur" erzeugt Hoffnung und Skepsis

Die Gruppe "Lebendiges Siebengebirge" hatte am Montag zu einem Treffen in Bad Honnef eingeladen.


----------



## juchhu (21. November 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> GA heute: Nationalpark Siebengebirge: "Louvre der Natur" erzeugt Hoffnung und Skepsis
> 
> Die Gruppe "Lebendiges Siebengebirge" hatte am Montag zu einem Treffen in Bad Honnef eingeladen.



Ich war gestern als Vertreter des Mountainbike verband Deutschland e.V. vom Landessportbund zur 2. Siebengebirgskonferenz des Sports nach Siegburg eingeladen worden.

Hier hatten die Vertreter des Umwelt- und Innnenministeriums sowie Bezirksregierung und Untere Landschaftsbehörde Gelegenheit, ihre Positionen und Intentionen darzustellen.

Nach meiner vorsichtigen Meinung scheint sich bei den Vertreter langsam eine Orientierung hin zu den Bedürfnissen und Wünschen der einzelnen Nutzergruppen abzuzeichnen. Offensichtlich nimmt man auf der politischen und planerischen Seite die zum Teil recht massive vorgebrachte Kritik nun ernst. Die Gesprächs- und Verhandlungsofferten seitens des Umweltministerium gegenüber den einzelnen betroffenen Sportlergruppen waren zumindest eindeutig.

Allerdings zeichnete sich im Laufe der Diskussion auch ab, dass eine Vielzahl von Aspekten in dem Wegenutzungs- und Verkehrslenkungskonzept der Firma arbos noch nicht oder noch nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt wurden und das bisher zur Verfügung gestellte Kartenmaterial nicht aussagekräftig für eine Beurteilung des Gesamtkonzeptes sei. Hier wurden die Sportler klar aufgefordert, ihre Verbesserungsvorschläge einzubringen. Kritisiert wurde dagegen einhellig die Frist zum 08.12.2007, die beim 2. Workshop am 07.11.2007 festgelegt wurde.

Wesentlicher Termin ist jedoch der 08.02.2008. Zu diesem Termin sollen die Kommunen Königswinter und Bad Honnef sowie die Stadt Bonn und der Kreis Rhein-Sieg die Entscheidung für oder gegen die Errichtung des Nationalparks im Siebengebirge treffen. Der Vertreter des Umweltministeriums erklärt offen, dass bei einer Ablehung die Landesregierung die Errichtung dann nicht weiter verfolgen würden.

VG Martin


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. Dezember 2007)

Neues im GA:

Beim Nationalpark Siebengebirge scheiden sich die Geister

Wieder einmal prallten die Argumente der Befürworter und der Gegner aufeinander ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Januar 2008)

Für Interessierte: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=75


----------



## icke1 (16. Januar 2008)

Die Arbeit geht weiter.

Nächster Termin am 07. Februar in Bad Honnef


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Januar 2008)

Wieder mal etwas im GA:

Hauptwege im Siebengebirge bleiben bis 2010 unverändert

Und dann ???


----------



## zorro3242 (25. Januar 2008)

Dann dürfte es wohl uninteressant werden, im 7gb noch zu biken. Wenn schon nur die Hauptwege eine Bestandsgarantie bis 2010 haben, was ist dann mit den vielen kleineren Wegen ?
So langsam kristallisiert sich doch heraus, welche Einschränkungen ein NP mit sich bringt. Kann ja eigentlich auch nicht anders sein. Größtmögliche Unberührtheit der Natur und trotzdem allen bisherigen Nutzern weiterhin alles zu gestatten, ist unvereinbar miteinander.
Und Ihr werdet sehen, der NP kommt, trotz allen Geschwafels von einem BürgerNP. Damit werden nur Nebelkerzen geworfen.


Bis dahin ..


----------



## zorro3242 (26. Januar 2008)

Heute gibt's im GA schon wieder eine neue Version, wie es um die künftige Wegenutzung steht. Diese ständig neuen und zum Teil sich widersprechenden Informationen, sind alles andere als vertrauenserweckend. Ich befürchte jedenfalls das Schlimmste.


Bis dahin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Januar 2008)

hmm bis 2010 ist zum glück noch bissel... aber wie wird es denn ablaufen wenn die Bestandsgarantie abläuft ?!?! pflanzen die dann bäume auf den wegen oder was   solang die die wege nur verwildern lassen kann man sie doch noch längere zeit befahren.... dafür hat man ja nen mtb  (abgesehen von vllt nervenden umgefallenen bäumen)
ich mach mir da net son kopp... das leben findet immer einen weg, und so wird ein mtbker auch seinen weg weiterhin im 7G finden ! die müßten schon selbstschussanlagen im ganzen 7G aufbaun damit ich da nimmer hin komme 
Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2008)

Die Zugänge zu den Wegen werden sicherlich unpassierbar gemacht. Entweder Zaun oder auf eine bestimmte Tiefe des Weges größere Haufen Unterholz. Man kann Pfade bis zu einer gewissen Breite auch noch per MAschine umpflügen/graben, dann siehste nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr, daß da mal ein Trail reingegangen ist. Glaub mal nicht, daß die da bloß ein paar Schilder hinstellen von wegen "ab hier betreten/befahren verboten". Da wird schon ordentlich nachgeholfen, daß der Pfad für die Ex-Nutzer unattraktiv wird...


----------



## Xexano (26. Januar 2008)

Kehren wir denn jetzt hier etwa ins Mittelalter zurück? Infrastruktur zerstören, Wege zerstören, den Wald unbetretbar und zu einer finsternen, verbotenen Ecke  umgestalten... 

Man will uns scheinbar wieder ins Germanenzeitalter zurückbefördern...

Das ist auch der beste Weg, Tourismus wegzuscheuchen. Die paar Arbeitsplätze, die deswegen da waren, werden jetzt auch noch vernichtet. Bravo!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es auch sehr Steinzeitmäßig. Ich finde einen Nationalpark ja zum Schutz der NAtur nicht schlecht, aber dann könnte uns Biker die Stadt ja einfach nen kleines Terrain lassen und dann können wir da trails hinpflanzen...dann gibt es auch keine Probleme mit Bikern auf gesperrten Wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Februar 2008)

GA 22.02.2008:

* Freie Wählergemeinschaft nimmt Stellung
* Grüne fordern Bürgernationalpark


----------



## SFA (22. Februar 2008)

Da Biker doch auch Bürger sind......sollten sie doch auch in einem Nationalpark berücksichtigt werden.....


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ....ich mach mir da net son kopp... das leben findet immer einen weg, und so wird ein mtbker auch seinen weg weiterhin im 7G finden ! die müßten schon selbstschussanlagen im ganzen 7G aufbaun damit ich da nimmer hin komme
> Gruß



Naja, den Kopp solltest du dir doch machen....du glaubst garnicht wie schnell so ein Pfad verwildert ist, wenn die Zugänge dicht gemacht werden....alles schon oft genug erlebt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Februar 2008)

dafür sind wir ja mountainbiker und keine rennradfahrer


----------



## Krampe (24. Februar 2008)

Genau, dann schiebe ich die ersten 6 Meter eben..
Dafür müsste der Rest dann frei von querliegenden Ästen und Bäumen sein weil der Weg ja auch für (militante)Wanderer gesperrt ist oder? 
Durch diese habe ich übrigens auch gelernt Hindernisse zu umfahren... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Februar 2008)

wenn alle stricke reißen -> Eifel  so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (26. Februar 2008)

Am 07.2. fand abends im Kurhaus Bad Honnef die zweite 7G-Konferenz statt. Der Saal war mit 450 Leuten brechend voll. 

Vor allem wurden Themen angesprochen, die die lokalen Angelegenheiten der Bürger betrafen. Das Pro und Contra war gespalten, einen überwiegenden Trend in die eine oder andere Richtung konnte ich nicht ausmachen. Formales Geplänkel mußte wohl auch sein (geringe Fläche etc.), was die Angelegenheit aber nicht vorwärts brachte. Es kann sein, daß sich eine politische Gruppierung ihr besonders Süppchen in der Sache kochen will, mal sehen. 

Der Verband BUND befürchtet umgekehrt, wie an anderer Stelle zu erfahren war, dass es zu einer falschen Gewichtung der Ziele durch die Einbindung der Waldeigentümer und Kommunen in die Trägerschaft des Nationalparks kommen könnte. Es brächte die große Gefahr mit sich, dass das eigentliche Ziel, die Entwicklung der Natur im Nationalpark, auf der Strecke bliebe. Ich bin hingegen der Meinung, daß die Betroffenen (auch Biker wie auch immer) künftig möglichst viele Möglichkeiten haben müssen, sich an der weiteren Entwicklung im 7G zu beteiligen. Daß dabei ökologische Aspekte zu berücksichtigen sind, versteht sich, aber es ja nicht so, daß die Betroffenen allesamt in Sachen Ökologie dumme Leute wären. Die Bestimmungen zum Artenschutz etc. unterliegen ohnehin gesetzlichen Bestimmungen mit oder ohne Nationalpark.

Ich habe in der Versammlung erneut angesprochen, daß das Verfahren transparent, also auch für Nicht-Fachleute verständlich bleiben muß. Das Fachministerium ist dabei immerhin im wesentlichen von dem Trip ´runter, was alles geschehen _wird_, sondern geht nun nach der Methode vor, daß bestimmte Dinge geschehen _sollen_. Das klingt schon besser, zumal sich nun erst einmal die Kommunen zur Sache äußern sollen. Wenn sie alle oder auch nur eine dagegen sein sollten, würde nicht aus dem Nationalpark, sagen die Verantwortlichen aus der Politik. Anschließend  - wichtig für uns -  wird erneut erörtert. Wie auch dem  Kölner Rundschau vom 08.2. zu entnehmen ist, ist da noch viel an Grundlagen zu erarbeiten.

Der Vertreter des Fachminsteriums, Thomas Neis, machte nochmal, wie schon auf einer Konfernz des Landessportbundes in Siegburg,  deutlich, daß auch er sich für ein transparentes Verfahrens einsetzt. Dann wollen wir hoffen, daß wir das miteinander so durchhalten. 

Das heißt für uns auch, daß die Methode Das ist nun ´mal so, weil das eben nunmal so ist out ist. Vielmehr wird jede Entscheidung und jeder Vorschlag sauber zu begründen sein, natürlich von allen Seiten, nicht nur seitens der Politik und Fachbehörden, sondern auch von uns und anderen Beteiligten. VVS-Chef Herbert Krämer, der offensichtlich auf eine harmonische Entwicklung hinarbeitet, hat erneut betont (und ich hatte das mit ihm schon vor längerer Zeit erörtert), er sehe inzwischen keinen großen Sinn in bürokratischen Bestimmungen wie der 2,5m-Wegebreiten-Regel, so daß wir auch mit dem VVS in derlei Dingen einzelfallbezogen diskutieren können sollten. Von unserer Seite bleibt es dabei, daß keine Fläche von vornherein für Biker tabu sein kann.

Am Rande des Geschehen habe ich mit Landwirten (u.a. Landwirtschaftskammer)  die Gespräche vom letzten Treffen (Reiter, Biker und Landwirtschaft in Königswinter)  aufrechterhalten, wobei es darum geht, die Interessen von Landwirtschaft und Bikern gemeinsam in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbreiten (vgl. auch Plakat aus dem Hochtaunuskreis). Denn in der Öffentlichkeit beschränken sich vielfach die Kenntnisse über Bauern und Biker auf Vorurteile z.B. über angeblich übel rasende MTB-Fahrer und angeblich die Umwelt übel zurichtende Bauern.


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. April 2008)

Soeben im WDR Lokalzeit Bonn:

_*Nationalpark Siebengebirge
*Über die Folgen eines Nationalparks Siebengebirge informiert heute Abend eine Bürgerversammlung in Königswinter. Wir beleuchten den aktuellen Stand der Dinge aus der Perspektive der Gegner UND der Befürworter._

Es kamen weniger ein Befürworter (H. Krämer, VVS) als vielmehr die Gegner eines NP - einschließlich der Hinweise zu Einschränkungen für Wanderer und Mountainbiker - zu Wort.
Interessant: Derzeit werden noch schnell lukrative Buchenholzbestände zu Geld gemacht als auch Bauland an dern "Drachenburg" ausgewiesen. 

Weiter so, WDR  !


----------



## KingGuido (19. April 2008)

Für alle die noch an ein "freies" Siebengebirge glauben und etwas dafür tun wollen, das hab ich gestern in meinem Briefkasten gefunden: 














Gruß Guido


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2008)

Meine Unterschrift haben die schon. Am Wochenden sind die Initiatoren übrigens auch öfters mit einem kleinen Stand auf der Margarethenhöhe vertreten. Auch dort kann man sich an der Aktion beteiligen.


Grüße
Marco

(Auch wenn ich nicht mehr wirklich daran glaube, das dass irgendwas ändern wird)


----------



## Splash (19. April 2008)

Meine Stimme haben die Initiatoren auch. Hoffentlich trägt dies dazu bei, den Nationalpark Siebengebirge zu verhindern.

Wenn die Wahner Heide künftig als Naturerlebnispark für Safaris zur Verfügung stehen sollte und das Siebengebirge als Nationalpark, sehe die Möglichkeiten für uns Biker sehr stark eingeschränkt ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. April 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Meine Stimme haben die Initiatoren auch. Hoffentlich trägt dies dazu bei, den Nationalpark Siebengebirge zu verhindern.
> 
> Wenn die Wahner Heide künftig als Naturerlebnispark für Safaris zur Verfügung stehen sollte und das Siebengebirge als Nationalpark, sehe die Möglichkeiten für uns Biker sehr stark eingeschränkt ...




Micha, ich glaub' wegen der Wahner Heide brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Das war ein April Scherz  von Radio Bonn/Rhein-Sieg


----------



## Splash (20. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Micha, ich glaub' wegen der Wahner Heide brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Das war ein April Scherz  von Radio Bonn/Rhein-Sieg



OK ..merci. Ich hab es mir von 2 Arbeitskollegen unabhängig voneinander erzählen lassen - dachte da wäre was dran, wobei ich bei Safaris nicht wirklich an unsere heimischen Tiere denken würde und bei Naturerlebnispark evtl eher an Wildgehege. Aber wenns nur n Scherz war, ist ja gut


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. April 2008)

Bericht zur o.g. Veranstaltung:

Nationalpark: Ratsmitglieder sollen nicht allein entscheiden


----------



## tobone (29. April 2008)

Hi!
Ich komme aus Hildesheim und möchte irgendwann die nächsten Tage mit meiner Freundin, die zurzeit in Bonn arbeitet das Siebengebirge unsicher machen. Wir kennen beide die Gegend kaum, außer ein bischen um die Löwenburg rum. Kann mir jemand ne Nette Tourenbeschreibung sagen oder ob es da ausgeschilderte Routen gibt?
Danke und Gruß,  Tobone


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. April 2008)

Bzgl. Touren bist Du hier im falschen Thread.

Schaue bitte mal unter *Tourentreff Siebengebirge*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Juli 2008)

Neues im GA: Wegekonzept im Siebengebirge steht auf dem Prüfstand


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juli 2008)

Ich denke man sollte, wenn man unterwegs ist, unter allen Umständen probieren zu verhindern, dass man auf diese Wanderungen trifft ...ich denke da ist Ärger vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Splash (25. Juli 2008)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Neues im GA: Wegekonzept im Siebengebirge steht auf dem Prüfstand



Man kann sich da nun auf schlimmeres einstellen, als die 2,5m-Regelung bisher war. Ich frage mich allerdings ernsthaft, wie man dies für uns Biker negative Ergebnis noch verhindern kann ...


----------



## Spooky (25. Juli 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings ernsthaft, wie man dies für uns Biker negative Ergebnis noch verhindern kann ...



... gar nicht mehr.

Und das Schlimme daran finde ich, dass wir es zum Teil selbst zu verantworten haben. Man schaue sich nur die ganzen Fahrspuren rund um Lohr- und Trenkeberg an. Die Vollpfosten die meinen dort überall (auch querfeldein) runterbrettern zu müssen, kotzen mich sowas von an. Was da in letzter Zeit an neuen 'Wegen' entstanden ist, ist unfassbar.

Zuletzt noch ein Gespräch mit einem Ranger an der Löwenburg gehabt, ... Die Argumentation das Biken ein total naturverträglicher Sport sei zieht angesichts der oben beschriebenen Situation nicht mehr wirklich. Und was haben wir dann noch ???

Grüße


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2008)

Tach zusammen,

seit der Weiterleitung Eurer entwickelter Pläne habe ich von dem zuständigen Planungsbüro auch nach telefonischer Nachfrage nichts mehr gehört. Da wir weder von der Art der Einbindung der fachbezogenen Meinungen noch vom gesamten Vorhaben überzeugt waren und nach wie vor sind, haben wir die Weiterarbeit vorerst eingestellt.
ZZ. haben wir unser Hauptaugenmerk auf die Entwicklung des Konzeptes "Angebote statt Verbote" gelenkt. Die Fertigstellung der Pilotprojekte im Bergischen Land wird im Sommer 2009 sein. Teile des Pilotprojektes werden auf Bereiche der Regionalen 2010 betreffen. Dort arbeiten wir zz. intensiv mit den kommunalen Trägern und Behörden zusammen.

So verwunderte es mich nicht, als ich gestern für den Mountainbike Verband Deutschland (MTBvD) Post von der Bezirksregierung Köln bekommen habe.

Darin wurde der MTBvD offiziell gebeten, eine Stellungnahme zu dem entwickelten Wegekonzept fürs Siebengebirge abzugeben.

Da wir auf und zu der Eurobike 2008 unser neues Konzept "Angebote statt Verbote" und die dazugehörigen Pilotprojekte vorstellen werden, bietet sich nun auch die Gelegenheit, unsere Vorstellungen fürs Siebengebirge zu veröffentlichen.

Wer Anregungen und/oder seine Mithilfe anbieten will,
schickt mir bitte eine PM.

VG Martin


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. August 2008)

*Aussichtsloses Unterfangen oder große Chance?*

Interessant: Sowohl *NABU* als auch *DNR* stehen den Plänen zum Nationalpark ablehnend gegenüber.



> "Auch mit größten Anstrengungen wird sich das Siebengebirge nicht zu einem Nationalpark entwickeln lassen, der den internationalen Kriterien gerecht wird", meint Josef Tumbrinck, Vorsitzender des Nabu in Nordrhein-Westfalen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. August 2008)

Eigentlich stehen fast alle zuständigen Naturbehörden dagegen, da dieser Nationalpark aus "Umweltsicht" eigentlich Quatsch ist. Würde halt nur viel Geld für die Städte bringen.


----------



## Red Devil (2. August 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> ...Würde halt nur viel Geld für die Städte bringen.



Was für die meisten wohl Grund genug ist sich für "Naturschutz" zu angagieren! Und nicht wegen der Natur an und für sich...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. August 2008)

Genau das ist der brennende Punkt an der ganzen Geschichte...es geht nicht um Mutter Natur, sondern darum mal den Haushalt der Städte ein wenig zu sanieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. August 2008)

Minister Uhlenberg hat sich wohl wieder mal erklärt: KLICK!


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

Wird das eigentlich ein Nichtraucher-Nationalpark oder gibts dann Plaketten für Geher, Walker und Radler. Urinierverbot könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen. Da könnte man bei Nichtbeachten noch ein bissl mehr in die Kassen spülen ! Ach ja, wären wir jetzt in Amiland, hätten wir schon längst den Schädel von et Merkel in den Drachenfels gedengelt und auf die Löwenburg ne schicke Achterbahn gesetzt. Aber so verlangen die, die das 7G schon eh nur für sich beanspruchen, den ganzen Kuchen. Gehen wir halt alle wieder ins "Loch" und Saufen uns die Hucke voll ! Ahhh, geht ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Splash (10. August 2008)

Nicht ganz aktuell, aber Landrat Kühn versucht den Nationalpark zu erklären:
http://www.freiehonnefer.de/im-gespraech-mit-frithjof-kuehn.htm
Seine Haltung gegenüber Mountainbikern bringt er aber schon zur Geltung ...

Ggf auch ganz interessant:
http://www.bonn.de/umwelt_gesundhei...topthemen/06778/index.html?sbvoting=4&lang=de


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2008)

Die Antwort auf die Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit hat er aber sehr förmlich und zurückhaltend beantwortet


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Nicht ganz aktuell, aber Landrat Kühn versucht den Nationalpark zu erklären:
> http://www.freiehonnefer.de/im-gespraech-mit-frithjof-kuehn.htm
> Seine Haltung gegenüber Mountainbikern bringt er aber schon zur Geltung ...




Puh, das war ganz schön anstrengend, diesem schmierigen, arroganten Typen fast 10 Minuten zu zuhören .


----------



## Splash (10. August 2008)

Ich hab mir die Pläne hier eben noch mal was genauer angeschaut, die hier zur Verfügung stehen. Jeder Biker, der im 7GB unterwegs ist, sollte sich dabei ruhig mal den "Übersichtskarte: Entwurf zum Wegeplan" angucken. Die Wege mit den blauen Punkte würden danach die Wege sein, die für Radfahrer legal befahrbar wären. Alle anderen Wege wären demnach mit Rad nicht erlaubt, was ja in einem Nationalpark auch überwacht werden würde. Also mir graut es davor, aber bei Kühn´s Meinung über Mountainbiker wundert es ja nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2008)

Die teilt man sich dann noch mit Vogelkundlern, Pilzesammlern, Blümchenkatalogisierern, Steinchenzählern, Fernglasfetischisten und anderen "Naturfreunden" ! Goldige Vorraussicht. Die werden dann noch alle Hollandrad tauglich gemacht und mit hübschen Namen versehen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2008)

Eigentlich ne Unverschämtheit, dass alle Gruppen mit bestimmten Wegen berücksichtigt werden...sogar gibt es eigene Reitwege...ich habe ehrlich gesagt einmal im 7Geb Reiter gesehen. Wir sind da wesentlich häufiger vertreten und uns stellt man dann als Naturverwüster da was zur Folge hat, dass wir nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2008)

Vielleich auch nur purer Neid über unsere Vitalität ! Denen juckts bestimmt in der Hose wenn die uns sehen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2008)

Auch eine Theorie


----------



## Splash (14. August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir Biker uns gegen Reiter und Wanderer aufhetzen sollen. Die "Feindbilder" sind da einfach andere Personen. Es wird derzeit wohl gerade mit dem Wegenetz versucht, die einzelnen Nutzergruppen gegeneinander auszuspielen.

Generell gibt es m.E. 2 Probleme, die auch gesondert betrachtet werden müssen:

1. Der Nationalpark - würde sicher auch ein neues Wegenetz bringen, wird aber auch (erst mal) ohne dieses durchgeboxt
2. Das neue Wegenetz - ist in Planung und auch schon mit "für den Nationalpark" betitelt, würde aber ggf auch ohne Nationalpark umgesetzt

Generell sollte man versuchen beides zu verhindern. Das beste Mittel gegen den Nationalpark scheint mir derzeit das Bürgerbegehren (der Bad Honnefer Bürger) zu sein. Jeder wahlberechtigte Honnefer sollte da ruhig mal überlegen, ob er da mitmacht (sei es nur durch seine Unterschrift). Gegen das Wegenetz scheint nur die Beteiligung der geladenen Verbände zu helfen in der Hoffnung, dass diese sich dort auch entsprechend zur Wehr setzen.

Wer kämpft, kann verlieren - wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!

Wenn Wegenetz und Nationalpark kommen, sollte jedem von uns klar sein, dass dort Ranger umherlaufen, die Ihre Daseinsberechtigung brauchen. Diese schaffen die dann durch Knöllchen und das Schreiben von Anzeigen.


----------



## Splash (15. August 2008)

Ich war eben mal bei der ersten Ortsbegehung dabei und auf gewisse Fragen hat man bewusst ausweichend reagiert. Für mich war es natürlich das Heimspiel, da es ja ab Servatius los ging und damit durch das Gebiet wo ich von daheim aus immer wieder durch komme. Vom Radius ging es nicht wirklich weit, so dass der Pulk nach knapp unter 2h wieder am Servatius war, wo auch Fragen gestellt werden konnten.

Wichtig ist aber, dass jeder vor Ort seine Bedenken auch zu Protokoll geben kann und zu bestimmten Wegen auch Forderungen stellen kann. Diese müssen dann auch begründet werden und auch zielgerichtet sein (nicht pauschal "alle") aber es geht. 

Evtl findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Interessent, der auch mal bei einer solchen mitgehen möchte und seine Bedenken auch zu Protokoll gibt. Die Termine finden sich hier: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=476048


----------



## Manni (15. August 2008)

Super, dass du dich so engagierst! 
Aber wie sieht es sonst so mit Contra-Nationalpark aus? Waren die anderen Teilnehmer der Ortsbegehung eher für oder gegen den Park? 
Als nicht direkt Betroffener gibt es wohl keine Möglichkeit am Volksbegehren teilzunehmen oder?


Gruß Manni


----------



## Splash (15. August 2008)

Also die Meinungen, die ich so mitbekommen habe, waren gemischt. Es waren recht viele dabei, die eher Contra Nationalpark sind und dies auch kund getan haben. Speziell ist mir da jemand vom Eifelverein aufgefallen, es waren aber welche von der Bürgerinitiative da und auch "normale Bürger". Radio Bonn/Rhein-Sieg hat dort moderiert (leider recht parteiisch) und auch Interviews geführt, wobei ich mal gespannt bin, wann die gesendet werden.

Betroffene sind doch letztendlich alle, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal im 7GB unterwegs sind. Bei den geführten "Test-Wanderungen" kann auch jeder zu Protokoll geben, was ihn insbesondere stört oder was er geändert haben wollte (unabhängig vom Wohnort). Im Anschluss an jede Wanderung sitzen da Mädels, die schriftlich aufnehmen, was man für Bedenken hat, während der Wanderungen wurden sich aber zu gestellten Fragen auch Notizen gemacht.

An dem Bürgerbegehren, welches die Bürgerinitiative (BI) "Freies Siebengebirge" (siehe Werbelink in der Signatur, ich finde die gut) initiiert, können jedoch nur wahlberechtigte Bürger der Stadt Bad Honnef teilnehmen. Die BI sammelt dazu fleissig Unterschriften


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. August 2008)

Zwar verfolge ich die Diskussion um Wegenutzungskonzept und Nationalpark in den Medien; eingearbeitet in die Sache oder in den einschlägigen Foren mitgelesen habe ich jedoch nicht. Dass muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen. Mich hat relativ bald der Ohnmachtsgedanken überfallen und - ehrlich gesagt - ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass sich die Meinung der Befürworter drehen lässt.
Mir kam aber am Wochenende ein Gedanke - von dem ich nicht weiß, ob er schon mal formuliert wurde. Ich bitte da um Nachsicht.
In der Stadt Bonn selbst ist gerade Wut entbrannt über die Situation an der Kennedybrücke. Dort werden aufgrund langwieriger Bauarbeiten Fußgänger und Radfahrer auf einem recht schmalen zusammen über die Brücke geschickt. Weil es manche Radler nicht lassen können, mit Vollgas die Brückenrampen runterzudonnern, wurde auf Beueler Seite ein Stück für Fahrradfahrer gesperrt. Das bedeutet, für etwa 50m absteigen und schieben. Nun ist im Bonner Generalanzeiger zu lesen, dass Die Grünen Vorbehalte gegen das Pauschalverbot angemeldet haben und diese mit Diskriminierung der Radler begegnen. Wer als Radfahrer umweltbewusst unterwegs ist, sollte nicht ausgebremst werden.

In aktueller Regelung (2,5m befestigter Weg) und noch deutlicher im neuen Wegekonzept für das SG wird Radfahren auf bestimmte Wege beschränkt, die Nutzung aller anderen ist verboten. Für Tourenradfahrer mögen diese Wege okay sein. Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob wir als MTBler in nicht geringer Anzahl uns nicht auch auf Diskriminierung berufen könnte. Wir müssten formulieren, worin sich Mountainbiking vom normalen Radfahren unterscheidet und warum dieser Sport sich nicht auf - salopp gesprochen - Waldautobahnen beschränken kann und will. Immerhin dient der Sport ("Desportivo" - sich wegbringen, sich zerstreuen) der Befriedigung des Bedürfnisses nach Aggressionabbau und Frustbewältigung.  Als MTBler habe ich mich für das Bike als Mittel zum Zweck entschieden, kann aber diesem Bedürfnis nicht mehr nachgehen, wenn kein Naherholungsbiet dafür zu Verfügung steht, in dem mein Tun nicht verboten wäre.

Ich fühle mich also diskriminiert, weil ich meinem menschlichen Bedürfnis nach feierabendlicher Erholung nicht mehr nachgehen kann. Zumindest nicht, ohne umweltbelastend mit dem Auto ins Bergische oder die Eifel zu fahren. Was zudem für eine abendliche Kurzerholung übertrieben aufwendig wäre.

Vielleicht eine dumme oder keine neue Idee. Just my two cents.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## freewheelin_fra (15. September 2008)

Liebe RadsportlerInnen,

ich hatte mich an der Unterschriftenaktion gegen den Nationalpark Siebengebirge beteiligt. Anfang Juni erhielt ich, wie alle Unterzeichner, ein Schreiben aus dem "Ministerium fÃ¼r Umwelt und Naturschutz â¦ des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen". In dem Schreiben wurden nochmals die VorzÃ¼ge des Nationalparks erlÃ¤utert und eine Reihe von Ortsbegehungen angekÃ¼ndigt. Im Rahmen dieser Ortsbegehungen sollten die geplanten VerÃ¤nderungen des Wegenetzes dargestellt werden. Hierbei waren allerdings nur Wanderungen vorgesehen. Diesen Punkt griff in einem Schreiben an Minister Uhlenberg auf. Ich bat den Minister einen zusÃ¤tzlichen Termin fÃ¼r eine âOrtsbegehungâ des Radwegenetzes zu ermÃ¶glichen.
Ich erhielt am 28.08.08 Antwort von der Bezirksregierung KÃ¶ln. Mein Anliegen wurde an die Koordinatoren des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises und fÃ¼r das Gebiet der Stadt Bonn weitergeleitet. Diese sollten auf mich zukommen. Nachdem ich Ã¼ber 2 Wochen erfolglos auf eine Antwort aus der Kreisverwaltung oder der Stadt Bonn wartete, habe ich fernmdl. nachgefasst. Mir wurde nun eine Antwort von dem Referatsleiter avisiert. 
Ich werde den Termin fÃ¼r eine "Begehung" der Radwege im Siebengebirge in diesem Forum ablegen und hoffe auf eine hohe Resonanz bei der Teilnahme. Die Vertreter der Stadt Bonn gaben mir indirekt zu verstehen, dass sie kein Interesse an einer privaten FÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r mich oder nur 2-3 Radfahrer hÃ¤tten. Daher werde ich parallel weitere interessierte Kreise Ã¼ber den Termin informieren.  

Ich hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung, aber ebenso auf eine informative Begehung.

Mit elektronischem GruÃ 
FWF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (16. September 2008)

Gute Sache @ FWF  

Da kann man dann ja gespannt sein, ob die wirklich auf Dich zukommen und ob so ein Termin zustande kommen würde.


----------



## Fungrisu (24. September 2008)

Im Intersse aller die im Siebengebirge Mountainbiken!!!!

Guten Morgen Herr Vogg,

tolles Engagement !

Ich werde alles tun um genügend Biker zusammen zu bekommen.



Liebe MTB freunde,

ich bitte euch persönlich um eure Mithilfe (im eigenen Interesse)

bitte versucht so viele MTBiker wie möglich zu informieren und motivieren, es wäre schön wenn wir einen Kettenmail daraus machen könnten um alle über weitere Informationen auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Ihr könnt Herrn Vogg oder mir gerne eine Antwort senden.




Betreff: Re: MTB im Siebengebirge; einrichtung eines Nationalpark



Hallo Herr Speich,
nach längerem Ringen mit den Verwaltungen der Stadt Bonn des Kreises Rhein-Sieg kam ich nun zu folgendem Ergebnis:

Der Rhein-Sieg Kreis wird am Freitag den 17.Oktober um 15:00 Uhr einen "Begehungstermin" für sportliche Radfahrer anbieten. Der Start soll in Niederholtdorf erfolgen, ist aber noch nicht endgültig festgelegt, da sich der Kreis noch mit der Stadt Bonn hinsichtlich deren Beteiligung abstimmen will. Bevor die Teilnehmer losfahren wird den Anwesenden ein Überblick anhand von Karten gegeben. Es können Fragen gestellt werden und soweit es die Örtlichkeit (wir werden im Freien sein) zulässt kann der Plan diskutiert werden.
Dieser zusätzliche Termin mit dem genauen Startpunkt wird mir in 2-3 Tagen nochmals schriftlich bestätigt und danach in der lokalen Presse veröffentlicht.
Ergänzend erhalte ich die entsprechenden Kartenausschnitte mit dem bestehenden und zukünftig geplanten Wegenetz als hochauflösende Grafik (>40MB) auf einer CD-ROM.

Die Vertreter der Stadt Bonn stehen ab dem 30.09.08 für ein Gespräch im Stadthaus zur Verfügung. Nach deren Ansicht ist es jedoch nicht notwendig, eine Begehung durchzuführen. Begründung: "Es ändert sich nichts." Dies ist jedoch nur sehr bedingt richtig. Ich würde den Termin bei der Stadtverwaltung gerne unter Beteiligung eines Dritten wahrnehmen und bin hierzu auch schon auf die Kollegen aus dem Radtreff Campus/T-Mobile zugegangen. Hingehen muss ich, da sonst der Eindruck (wahrscheinlich auch ggü. der Presse ) genährt wird, dass keine Einsprüche bestehen und das geplante Wegenetz auch für Radfahrer passt.

Ich hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme und trockenes Wetter (sonst kommen die Rennradfahrer nicht mit ;-).  Leider haben sich die Sportler vom Sturmvogel noch nicht positioniert. Ich versuche es nun erneut.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael Vogg

Das ist eine Mail die ich vom Sportpark Ennert bekommen habe.
Ich dachte mir hier können wir einige MTBler erreichen die auch daran Interssiert sind.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Splash (26. September 2008)

Gute Sache das, hoffentlich wird der Termin gut besucht - ich muss leider arbeiten und damit passen ...


----------



## freewheelin_fra (29. September 2008)

Hallo SportlerInnen,

der Kreis Rhein-Sieg hat es nun schriftlich bestÃ¤tigt: Es gibt einen Termin fÃ¼r und mit Radfahrer im Siebengebirge. *Die Befahrung des Siebengebirges mit FahrrÃ¤dern wird am Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden. *Den Treffpunkt wird das Amt fÃ¼r Natur- und Landschaftsschutz in dieser Woche noch mitteilen. Auch in der Presse wird noch auf diesen Termin hinweisen.
Ich habe dem Leiter der Abteilung âNaturschutz in Fachplanungen, Vertragsnaturschutz â¦â fÃ¼r sein Engagement und UnterstÃ¼tzung dieses Anliegens gedankt. Somit besteht nun die MÃ¶glichkeit der Beteiligung an der Diskussion Ã¼ber das Wegekonzept im Siebengebirge. 

Jetzt liegt es aber auch an uns, eine groÃe Teilnahmequote zu erzielen, um so das Interesse an diesem Thema glaubhaft zu machen. Wir sollten uns jedoch auch bemÃ¼hen, dass es â trotz ggf. divergierender Meinungen - zu einer sachlichen und fairen Diskussion kommt.

Ich hoffe auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen, konstruktive Diskussionen und trockenes Wetter.


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Oktober 2008)

Liebe Moutainbiker(innen),
auf das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" und die beabsichtigte Einrichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge wurden hier im Forum als auch in den Ã¼brigen Medien schon oft hingewiesen. 

*Nun gilt es!* JÃ¶rg (Fungrisu) hat hier und freewheelin_fra in obigem Beitrag auf einen wichtigen Termin hingewiesen. Auch wenn es fast sicher erscheint, dass es fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker (und auch fÃ¼r andere) zukÃ¼nftig EinschrÃ¤nkungen geben wird, so haben wir doch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, das dem zugrunde liegende Regelwerk zu beeinflussen und auf das machbar mÃ¶gliche MaÃ zu beschrÃ¤nken â in dem wir an besagtem Termin (Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden) mit unserer PrÃ¤senz Flagge zeigen, demonstrieren, dass wir nicht untÃ¤tig zusehen werden, wie das Mountainbiken â Ã¤hnlich wie im Naturpark Eifel âzukÃ¼nftig auf wenige, unattraktive und ggf. sogar zum GroÃteil asphaltierte Wege beschrÃ¤nkt wird. 

Wir RheinlÃ¤nder haben Erfahrung mit â*Arsch huh, ZÃ¤ng ussenander*â. Wo keine Kommunikation und kein Widerstand ist, vermutet man auch keine berechtigten Interessen. Die Einrichtung des Nationalparkes ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht in trockenen TÃ¼chern, das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" wird auch von den Ortstermin wie an genanntem Freitag mitgestaltet. Rechts- und sachkundigen Beistand wird uns der ebenfalls anwesende und mit dem Thema vertraute Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Tilmann Kluge, geben.

Es ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "*Wer jetzt schweigt*, *schweige fÃ¼r immer*!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spÃ¤tere EinwÃ¤nde gelten nicht.

Wer mÃ¶chte, kann sich hier im LMB eintragen.

GruÃ
Helmut


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Oktober 2008)

Update: 

Start ist am Forsthaus Hardt in Bonn Niederholtorf, Am Waldrand 5. 

Voraussichtlicher Ablauf: Am Startort Darstellung der Planung, dann Streckenbefahrung, evtl. zum Abschluss Ruhigstellung mittels kleinem Umtrunk.

Über die Anzahl der Teilnehmer hat man keine Vorstellungen - überraschen wir den Veranstalter positiv (in diesem Sinne "danke" für die bisherigen Anmeldungen)!


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Oktober 2008)

Endspurt! Nach einem kurzen Schwächeln des Wetters zum morgigen Donnerstag wird es am Freitag wieder trocken sein - allerdings etwas schattig.


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Fr, 17.10.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Tiefst-[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Temperatur [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*6° C*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Höchst-[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Temperatur [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]11° C[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Vormittag[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Nachmittag[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Abend[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dank an diejenigen, die ihre Teilnahme bereits zugesagt haben. 

Diejenigen, die noch unschlüssig sind, bedenkt: Euer treuer Weggefährte, Transalpvorbereiter, Bergtrainer und Blick-in-die Ferne-schweifen-Lasser namens "Siebengebirge" war stets zur Stelle, wenn Ihr es gebraucht habt. Nun braucht das Siebengebirge Euch!


----------



## Fungrisu (16. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Dank an diejenigen, die ihre Teilnahme bereits zugesagt haben.
> 
> Diejenigen, die noch unschlüssig sind, bedenkt: Euer treuer Weggefährte, Transalpvorbereiter, Bergtrainer und Blick-in-die Ferne-schweifen-Lasser namens "Siebengebirge" war stets zur Stelle, wenn Ihr es gebraucht habt. Nun braucht das Siebengebirge Euch!





es werden auch noch 2-3 7Hiller kommen die hier nicht im Forum angemeldet sind.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Oktober 2008)

Aufgrund einiger Irritationen, die mich zwischenzeitlich erreicht haben : Der heutige "Ortstermin für Radsportler" findet, wie o. a., *mit dem Rad* statt, nicht zu Fuß. Hier der Link zu der Pressemitteilung des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises.

Bis schbäder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Aufgrund einiger Irritationen, die mich zwischenzeitlich erreicht haben : Der heutige "Ortstermin für Radsportler" findet, wie o. a., *mit dem Rad* statt, nicht zu Fuß. Hier der Link zu der Pressemitteilung des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises.
> 
> Bis schbäder!



Viel Erfolg, ich kann wegen Arbeit und Erkältung an keiner terroristischen Aktion teilnehmen.


----------



## Cheetah (17. Oktober 2008)

Hier der Link zur VVS Mitgliedschaft:
http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de/mitgliedschaft.asp
Ich war schon da


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Oktober 2008)

Rund 50 Biker unterschiedlichster Couleur trafen sich heute bei der "Ortsbegehung für Radsportler". Seitens der Behörden waren Vertreter des Forstamtes Eitorf sowie des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises anwesend. Auch der VVS war mit einem Mitglied präsent.

Nach Vorstellung des derzeitigen Planungsstandes mit anschließender reger, kontroverser Diskussion ging es mit dem Rad ins Siebengebirge. Aufgrund der zahlreichen Wortbeiträge konnte zwar nicht die gesamte angedachte Fahrtroute "abgearbeitet" werden und musste verkürzt werden, aber die Behördenvertreter wurden durch die zahlreichen, sachlich vorgetragenen Argumente der Biker doch sichtlich etwas nachdenklicher gestimmt.





Der Leiter des Amtes für Natur- und Landschaftsschutz des RSK,
Christoph Rüter (Mitte, ohne Helm), bei einem seiner Vorträge vor Ort


So wurden zum Abschluss die nicht organisierten "Einzelfahrer" sogar durch den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis ermuntert, sich zu einer Lobby zusammenzuschließen, sich zu organsieren oder zumindest bis zur Ablauffrist am 20.10.08 (Montag) ihre Bedenken, aber auch Anregungen dem Amt für Natur- und Landschaftsschutzes des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises [email protected] zuzuleiten.


*Wie geht es nun weiter?*

Wie heute vor Ort besprochen, wird hier im diesem Thread in Kürze ein vorformuliertes Schreiben, entworfen von der DIMB und basierend auf deren offiziellen Stellungnahme, verfasst durch den Rechtsreferenten Timann Kluge (der heute ebenfalls an der Ortsbegehung teilgenommen hat), eingestellt und kann als Grundlage für die angeregten Einwendungen der "Einzelfahrer" dienen. 

Auch die offizielle Stellungnahme wird Anfang kommender Woche hier an dieser Stelle publik gemacht werden.

Wir wissen, das unabhängig von der Einrichtung eines "Naturparkes Siebengebirge" ein neuer Wegenutzungsplan in Kraft treten wird. Wir haben aber heute auch erfahren, dass auf jeden Fall ebenfalls die unsinnge "2,5-Meter-Regelung" auf dem Prüfstand stehen wird. Sehen wir gemeinsam zu, das wir das Bestmögliche erreichen. Dieser Thread hier kann uns dazu als Kommunikationsplattform helfen.

In diesem Sinne und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: Open Trails!


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Helmut,
schön,  daß Du jetzt zum Thema etwas schreibst und eine kleine Initiative übernimmst:

Danke schön!
Hier mal MEINE persönliche Meinung zur heutigen Veranstaltung:

*Mehrmals wurde darauf hingewiesen, daß es doch rund um das 7Gb wunderschöne Wälder gibt, warum müßt Ihr hier fahren?
*Einwände Unsererseits sind absolut NICHT anerkannt worden, Beispiel schmale Wege, Breite Wege.
Jegliche Erfahrungswerte, was das Mitteinader auf diesen Wegen betrifft,  wurden einfach abgetan!!
*Das 7Gb soll halt ein Wandergebiet sein!
*Die Lobby der Wanderer  und deren  Mitgliederanzahl ist wesentlich besser als unsere   also selber Schuld!!
*Für jeden war es offensichtlich, daß der Naturschutz vorgeschoben wird.
*Das Gefahrenpotenzial geht von den Mtb´ler aus, es werden sehr oft Unfälle  einschließlich Hubschrauberrettung durch uns verursacht!!
*Ihr könnt  machen was Ihr wollt, DAß Wegekonzept kommt sowieso, ob mit oder ohne Nationalpark.
*Ihr könnt Euch gerne Organisieren und sehr gut begründete Einwände/Vorschläge einreichen. Die Chancen sind gegeben, aber  z.B. Breiberge u.s.w. könnt Ihr natürlich vergessen!!!

Ich werde jetzt hier mal abkürzen und die weiteren Punkte nicht aufführen.
Mutig und sehr lobenswert sind doch die Beiträge einiger Kollegen gewesen, die wirklich hier vor der gesammelten Mannschaft versucht haben, an den gesunden Menschenverstand der  Gegenpartei  zu appellieren. Das Ganze auch durch vernünftige Argumentationen auf einem  ernsthaften Status zu bringen. 
Leider Erfolglos, zumindest was die Gedankengänge der betroffen Personen betraf.

Fazit:

Die heutige Veranstaltung ist, wie der Rheinländer zu pflegen sagt, für den Arsch gewesen .
Wenn wir uns nicht besser organisieren, mehr Mitglieder ,  die auch bereit sind, mal 10 Euro  Jahresbeitrag zu zahlen,  gewinnen, wird es in Zukunft halt schwerer werden, unbeschwert unser Hobby ausleben zu dürfen.
Noch eine Anmerkung:
Ich oute mich als Mitglied der DIMB.
Es war halt schade,  daß unser DIMBO, Herr Rechtsreferent  Timann Kluge  auf Grund  des hohen Tempos nicht folgen konnte. War dieses  vielleicht Absicht der Behördenvertreter? 

Ach noch etwas positives:
Knöllchen werden in Zukunft nur bei sehr groben Verhaltensweisen verteilt. Man versucht, an die Vernunft zu appellieren. 
Apropo Vernuft argumentieren: Mein Vortrag, das es sich wohl kaum vermeiden läßt, die Gewohnheiten der Mountainbiker, die seit 10 und mehr Jahren Ihre Wege fahren, auch in Zukunft diese Benutzen,  wurde mit dem Gegenargument  abgetan, Sie dürfen ja auch nicht bei Rot über die Ampel  fahren. Ja, bei Rot über die Ampel sehen ich ja auch den Sinn ein, aber nicht über Trails zu fahren  da sehe ich immer noch keinen Sinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Prost.
Boris


----------



## Ali Drive (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und war gestern auch bei dieser Frustveranstalltung dabei (schwarz/rotes Cube und gelber Windstopper). Wie meine Vorredner bereits deutlich gesagt haben, sind wir einfach nicht erwünscht. Schließlich ist das Siebengebirge traditionell ein Wandergebiet. Und überhaupt stört sich das Wild nur an Mountainbikefahrer, schreiende Kinder und bellende Hunde lösen seinen Fluchtreflex jedoch nicht aus (ich habe noch nie eine solchen Blödsinn gehört - und DIE glauben auch noch daran). 

Nun aber genug Frust abgelassen. Etwas positives ist mir gestern aber dennoch aufgefallen. Wir können die Plänen zwar nichts verhindern, aber wir können diese eventuell etwas zu unseren Gunsten nachbessern. So wurde der Vorschlag, die Wanderwege bergauf für Radfahrer freizugeben, als gut empfunden. Auch auf die Frage warum man das breite Nachtigallental und den geteerten Fußweg zum Drachenfels sperren möchte, hatte man nach meinem empfinden entgegenkommen signalisiert. Mir ist es lieber die Wege zum Petersberg bergauf fahren zu dürfen, als überhaupt nicht mehr. 

Ich denke, wir sollten die kurze Zeit bis Montag nutzen, um auf dieser Plattform Ideen und Vorschläge zu sammeln. Eventuell können wir auch noch den sehr steilen Aufstieg zum Ölberg genehmigt bekommen (diesen aber in beide Richtungen). 

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Oktober 2008)

Ali Drive schrieb:


> So wurde der Vorschlag, die Wanderwege bergauf für Radfahrer freizugeben, als gut empfunden.



Und wenn man dann oben angekommen ist, muß man bergab schieben? 
Leider, oder zum Glück?, hatte ich nicht die Zeit gestern dabei zu sein. Aber wundern tuts mich nicht, wenn man die Argumentationen der Behörden im Vorfeld mit bekommen hat. Das wir hier den Kürzeren ziehen, war doch von vornherein klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich hätten wir am liebsten keinerlei Beschränkungen hinsichtlich des Mountainbikens im Siebengebirge. Die ist aber reines Wunschdenken. 

Fakt ist aber auch, das wir, wie hier auch schon erwähnt, die Möglichkeit haben, zumindest noch das Wegenutzungskonzept aktiv mitzugestalten. Dazu müssen wir aber unsere Argumente artikulieren und Möglichkeiten aufzeigen. Die Alternative, den Kopf resignierend in den Sand zu stecken und den Dingen gottgegeben ihren Lauf zu lassen, ist nur die zweitbeste Möglichkeit.

*Anbei, wie gestern bei der "Ortsbegehung" besprochen, ein Formulierungsvorschlag der DIMB eines Schreibens an den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis.* 

Ergänzt es, ändert es, nutzt es - wichtig ist, das möglichst viele dieser Schreiben bis einschl. Montag bei der im Briefentwurf genannten Adresse der Bezirksregierung oder bei Herrn Rüter, auch per Mail über [email protected] , eingegangen sind, da dann die Vorlagefrist endet, selbst wenn uns gestern zugesagt wurde, auch später eigehende Post "würde noch gelesen" (formell aber eben zu spät eingegangen sind).

Open Trails!
Helmut


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen !

Erst einmal muss man es positiv bewerten, dass die Stadt BN und der RSK sich überhaupt bereit erklärt haben, diesen Termin stattfinden zu lassen.
Die vorgetragenen Argumente waren für mich z.T. einfach nicht schlüssig (bspw. "das Wild durch das MTB aufschrecken" ? Ich bin schon mehrfach beinahe mit Rehen kollidiert, weil die Tiere mich *nicht* gehört hatten). Die Idee des NP mit Urwäldern und besonders geschützten Zone ist ja durchaus eine positive und wichtige Sache, aber warum müssen wir MTBler die größten Einschränkungen hinnehmen ? Das Wegekonzept enthält leider viele "Waldautobahnen", auf denen wir gerade *nicht* fahren wollen. Und wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe darf auch künftig das sehr schöne Nachtigallental nicht mehr befahren werden.

Herr Rüter wird von mir in jedem Fall auch noch eine E-Mail bekommen.

Grüße M.

Fotos vom Termin hier: KLICK!


----------



## zorro3242 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

konnte gestern leider nicht teilnehmen, da ich noch arbeiten musste. Das vorformulierte Schreiben - besten Dank dafür dem Verfasser - habe ich schon auf den Weg gebracht. Ich hoffe, dass es trotz der recht bedrückenden Schilderungen einiger Teilnehmer, noch etwas bewirken kann. Zumindest kann es nicht schaden und bevor man sich später vorhalten lassen muss, nichts getan zu haben..... 

Cheetah hatte seinem Beitrag eine Mitgliedserklärung zum VVS angehangen. Hatte dass eine tiefere Bedeutung ?

Gruß

zorro3242


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2008)

zorro3242 schrieb:


> Cheetah hatte seinem Beitrag eine Mitgliedserklärung zum VVS angehangen. Hatte dass eine tiefere Bedeutung ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> zorro3242



Klingt jetzt hart: Aber für mich ist der VVS die Wurzel allen Übels.
Der VVS ist pleite und braucht Geld....daher der ganze Quatsch eines Nationalparks.
 Die wenigen Argumente die der werte Vertreter des VVS bei diesem Termin angebracht hat zeigten doch extrem deutlich: Wir wollen keine Biker in unserem 7Gebirge.
Das Problem ist halt: Im VVS sitzen nur die älteren Herrschaften, die zu 100% die Wandererfraktion vertreten. Daher kam dann der Vorschlag, als Biker in den VVS einzutreten um halt auch dort eine Lobby zu haben.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Oktober 2008)

Ob mit einem Beitritt in den VVS etwas geändert werden kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der Vorstand ist von Vertretern der Lokalpolitik besetzt und auch die zuständige Forstbehörde ist mit Herrn Schwontzen vertreten. Er kann nicht so mir-nichts-dir-nichts abgewählt werden. Deshalb nicht, weil die MTBler zunächst einmal ein erhebliches Stimmgewicht schaffen und zum anderen den lange gewachsenen Filz glattbürsten müssten. Soweit ich uns MTBler kenne, sind wir eben keine Vereinsmeier, die im Hinterzimmer der Waldschänke ihre Fäden ziehen.
Darüberhinaus ist, wenn nicht der VVS als Verein sondern dessen Vorstand, nur Initiator des ganzen Bohei. Der Zug ist längst in Regional- und Landespolitik angekommen und wer im Abfahrtsbahnhof VVS noch zusteigen will, landet auf den Gleisen.
Durch Lobbyarbeit, die Jahrzehnte braucht, ist in meinen Augen an dieser Stelle nichts mehr zu machen. Das geht nur noch über den Nachweis von Formfehlern und dergleichen, also auf juristischem Weg.

Mein Fazit aus den zwar vielen aber sich wiederholenden Ausagen ist, dass es selbstverständlich keine explizit ausgesproche Aussperrung einzelner Nutzgruppen geben wird. Aber man sorgt sehr gezielt durch ein unattraktives Angebot und den Verweis auf andere Regionen für ein Wegbleiben der MTBler, weil man uns im SG nicht sehen will. So, als würde die Schweiz sagen: Bergsteiger? Super, kommt zu uns! Wir haben hier tolle Almwege, wo sie oben noch einen Schluck frische Milch kriegen! Achso, sie wollen auf die Berge? Nee, das geht nicht. Da sind doch die ganzen Flechten auf den Steinen und so. Aber die Almwege, die führen doch auch auf und ab, oder? Und wenn Ihnen das nicht gefällt, fragen Sie doch mal die Österreicher. Zum Glück sind die Schweizer da weiter.

Was hülfe, wäre wahrscheinlich, das Siebengebirge schlichtweg zu kaufen. 

Claus, der sehr pessimistisch ist und jetzt erstmal 'ne Runde biken geht.


----------



## Dart (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und habe mich bisher hier noch nicht geäußert. Ich war aber am Freitag zusammen mit meiner Frau bei der Ortsbegehung mit Rad dabei. Den Briefvorschlag habe ich genutzt und den beiden Stellen, RSK und Bezirksregierung Köln, zugesendet.

Leider habe ich auf der Veranstaltung jedoch den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die offiziellen Vertreter entweder überhaupt keine Vorstellung von interessanten und anspruchsvollen Trails haben oder es gar kein Interesse dererseits besteht diese den Mountainbiker zuzugestehen. Trotzdem hoffe ich, durch möglichst viele Stellungnahmen doch noch etwas zu bewirken.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Oktober 2008)

Dart schrieb:


> ... .Leider habe ich auf der Veranstaltung jedoch den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die offiziellen Vertreter entweder überhaupt keine Vorstellung von interessanten und anspruchsvollen Trails haben oder es gar kein Interesse dererseits besteht diese den Mountainbiker zuzugestehen. Trotzdem hoffe ich, durch möglichst viele Stellungnahmen doch noch etwas zu bewirken....


 
Das ist richtig, und darauf wurde selbst von den anwesenden Vertretern des RSK am Ende der Veranstaltung fast nahezu eindringlich hingewiesen. 

Man muss auch nochmals betonen, dass es sich bei dieser Veranstaltung um eine Ortsbegehung handelte, in dem markante Punkte vor Ort gezeigt werden sollte. Es handelte sich nicht um einen Eröterungstermin mit Enscheidungsträgern, auch wenn die Veranstaltung letztendlich mehr zur Diskussionsrunde (im positiven Sinne) ausartete und die Fahrtstrecke daher wesentlich gekürzt wurde. Die anwesenden Behördenvertreter (interessant übrigens die Mutation von Herrn Bertram, der sich zunächst als Mitarbeiter von Radio Bonn-Rhein-Sieg vorstellte, ein Namensschild des RSK trug und sich am Ende zusätzlich noch als Mitglied des VVS zu erkennen gab) sind nur vorbereitend tätig, entschieden wird aber in den politischen Gremien. Daher ist es wichtig, dass möglichst viele Mountainbiker ihre Meinung bei der Bezirksregierung und/oder RSK bis einschließlich morgen, Montag, kundtun. Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob 10 oder 100 Biker dort ihr Unverständnis zeigen. 

*Dazu muss man auch nicht Teilnehmer dieser Ortsbegehung gewesen sein* * jeder interessierte und solidarisch eingestellte Moutainbiker kann und sollte hier aktiv werden und sich an die in Post Nr. 218 genannten E-Mail-Adressen, evtl. unter Verwendung des ebenfalls dort zur Verfügung gestellten Musterschreibens, wenden. Die Zeit drängt!*




Dart schrieb:


> ...Den Briefvorschlag habe ich genutzt und den beiden Stellen, RSK und Bezirksregierung Köln, zugesendet....


 
Danke!


----------



## Frau P (19. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Musterbrief.
Wir haben eben auch zwei versendet.

Grüße von Ines und Jens


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2008)

Meiner ist auch raus 

Danke für´s verfassen


----------



## ultra2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Habe meinen auch verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das Schreiben fand ich jetzt ein wenig zu pauschal. Ich hab Herrn Rüter dann doch lieber ne Mail geschrieben.


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eben auch eine persönliche Mail an den RP geschrieben und ihm meine Ablehnung zu dem Wegeplan im Siebengebirge mitgeteilt.
Mal schauen, was kommt.
Fahren werde ich trotzdem.
VG Werner


----------



## sportreisenwest (20. Oktober 2008)

Meine Mail an beide Mailadressen ist auch raus. 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und danke fürs verfassen. 

______________________
www.bike-sportreisen.de
www.sportreisen-west.de


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Oktober 2008)

meine Stellungnahme ist auch raus und hab mich im DIMB angemeldet. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja so die nötige Lobby zusammen


----------



## Bonntherize (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mich auch sollidarisiert!


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Oktober 2008)

Die offizielle Stellungnahme der DIMB, stilistisch entsprechend dem Adressat verfasst, ist veröffentlicht und hier einsehbar.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die offizielle Stellungnahme der DIMB, stilistisch entsprechend dem Adressat verfasst, ist veröffentlicht und hier einsehbar.




Genauer gesagt: hier, seitenmittig als Link zu einem PDF.

Etwas traurig finde ich das vorgefertigte Schreiben für die Stellungnahme. Die Mühe in allen Ehren, aber es ist, nun sagen wir mal, ein Stück weit zu wütend geraten. Und neben orthografischer und grammatikalischer Fehler ist es auch streng genommen nicht richtig, sich eines "Wegeplans Nationalpark Siebengebirge" zu verwehren. Zunächst einmal haben wir nur etwas gegen das Wegenutzungskonzept für das Siebengebirge, so wie es aktuell vorgestellt wird. Wenn ich meine Trails auch in einem Nationalpark fahren dürfte, hätte ich nichts gegen dessen Einrichtung. Bedenkt, die Einschränkungen kommen auch ohne einen solchen! Nur können sie womöglich ohne die mit einem NP verbundenen Finanzmittel nicht wirklich überwacht werden. Unklug wäre es jedoch, die fehlende Überwachungsmöglichkeit als Anlass zu nehmen, _nicht _gegen das Wegekonzept zu votieren. 
Ganz klar im Vordergrund steht für mich, dass die Novellierung der Wegenutzung zwar _de jure_ eine Abkehr von der Mindestbreitenregelung vorsieht, die Gelegenheit, eine von allen tragbare Lösung zu finden, dennoch nicht genutzt wird. _De facto_ werden weitgehend alle (aus unserer Sicht) interessanten Pfade aus anderen Gründen als der Breite sperrt. Ich habe dies in meinem Schreiben an die BezReg zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt: hier, seitenmittig als Link zu einem PDF.
> 
> Etwas traurig finde ich das vorgefertigte Schreiben für die Stellungnahme. Die Mühe in allen Ehren, aber es ist, nun sagen wir mal, ein Stück weit zu wütend geraten. Und neben orthografischer und grammatikalischer Fehler ist es auch streng genommen nicht richtig, sich eines "Wegeplans Nationalpark Siebengebirge" zu verwehren. Zunächst einmal haben wir nur etwas gegen das Wegenutzungskonzept für das Siebengebirge, so wie es aktuell vorgestellt wird. Wenn ich meine Trails auch in einem Nationalpark fahren dürfte, hätte ich nichts gegen dessen Einrichtung. Bedenkt, die Einschränkungen kommen auch ohne einen solchen! Nur können sie womöglich ohne die mit einem NP verbundenen Finanzmittel nicht wirklich überwacht werden. Unklug wäre es jedoch, die fehlende Überwachungsmöglichkeit als Anlass zu nehmen, _nicht _gegen das Wegekonzept zu votieren.
> Ganz klar im Vordergrund steht für mich, dass die Novellierung der Wegenutzung zwar _de jure_ eine Abkehr von der Mindestbreitenregelung vorsieht, die Gelegenheit, eine von allen tragbare Lösung zu finden, dennoch nicht genutzt wird. _De facto_ werden weitgehend alle (aus unserer Sicht) interessanten Pfade aus anderen Gründen als der Breite sperrt. Ich habe dies in meinem Schreiben an die BezReg zum Ausdruck gebracht.
> ...



Sehe ich ganz genauso.

Unsere Vorschläge, bei denen uns letztes Jahr im Dezember 2007 einige engagierte Mountainbiker vor Ort geholfen haben, wurden überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt.

In unserer Stellungnahme sind wir deshalb auch weniger auf den vorgelegten Wege- und Wirtschaftswegeplan für den geplanten Nationalpark Siebengebirge (btw: Was bitte ist ein Bürgernationalpark???) eingegangen, den wir im Übrigen ablehnen, sondern haben den Umstand Rechnung getragen, dass nach wie vor die Interessen einer grossen Gruppe der Bevölkerung vollkommen unberücksichtigt werden.

Stattdessen haben wir vorgeschlagen, dass Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" auch fürs Siebengebirge umzusetzen.
Dieses Leitkonzept wird innerhalb eines Pilotprojektes im Bergischen Land bis 2010 umgesetzt. 2 von 21 Kommunen, die Stadt Bergisch Gladbach und die Gemeinde Odenthal, haben bereits die Planungsgruppe des MTBvD gebeten, das Leitkonzept auf ihren kommunalen Flächen umzusetzen und ein Mountainbikeroutennetz zu entwickeln.

Grundlage ist das neue Wegenutzungs- und Verkehrslenkungskonzept des MTBvD, welches unter den Gesichtspunkten der Wirtschaftsförderung für das touristischen Binnengeschäft entwickelt wurde.
Kurzum: Naturbelassenen schmale Wege und Pfade stellen einen wesentlichen Aspekt der positiven Verkehrslenkung für Mountainbiker dar. Je attraktiver der Weg aus der Sicht des Mountainbikers ist, desto bereitwilliger läßt er/sie sich über das ausgewiesene MTB-Routennetz lenken. Dabei verfolgen wir grundsätzlich den Ansatz der gemeinsam mit anderen Gruppen (Wanderer etc.) genutzten Wege, d.h. keine ausschließliche Nutzung für eine einzelne Gruppe.

Schauen wir mal, ob wir Verwaltungsfachleute und Politiker mit Weitsicht im Bereich des Siebengebirges erreichen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (22. Oktober 2008)

Lieber (zu) spät als nie. Habe auch gerade meine Stellungnahme noch verschickt. Sorry, ich hatte es gerade erst gelesen.

Einen Satz zu dem Orts Termin möchte ich noch los werden. Positiv finde ich, dass uns überhaupt eingeräumt wurde zu der Sachlage zu äußern.
Aber war es vielleicht auch Absicht den Termin und die Uhrzeit so zu legen, das man davon ausgehen konnte das aus überwiegend beruflichen Gründen verhältnismäßig wenig Biker kommen würden?
Ich behaupte mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag währen viel viel mehr Biker gekommen.


----------



## Splash (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch einen entsprechenden Brief, leider auch mit etwas Verspätung, abgeschickt. Bei den Wanderungen zuvor habe ich teilweise auch Einwände zu Protokoll gegeben (wo ich dabei war). Frei nach dem Motto -> Wer was tut, kann verlieren - wer nichts tut, hat schon verloren (oder den Ernst der Sache verschlafen). 

Aber mal anders -> Wie viele Biker müssten denn Mitglied im VVS werden, damit wir dort ein entsprechendes Gewicht erhalten, damit unsere Meinung Beachtung findet?


----------



## Cheetah (23. Oktober 2008)

Geh mal von 1700 Mitgliedern im VVS aus, das Naturpark-Echo VVS hat eine Auflage von 1500.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Oktober 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Geh mal von 1700 Mitgliedern im VVS aus, das Naturpark-Echo VVS hat eine Auflage von 1500.





Laut Archiv zu Beginn 2006 1340 Mitglieder. Die "Mitgliederzahl des VVS klettert steil nach oben", so die Meldung. Deine Schätzung dürfte also ganz gut liegen.

Claus.


----------



## Splash (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, dass es da ein paar mehr Biker bedarf, um Gewicht innerhalb des VVS zu bekommen ... oder?


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es da ein paar mehr Biker bedarf, um Gewicht innerhalb des VVS zu bekommen ... oder?



Was wollt Ihr denn?
Unterwandern oder direkt übernehmen?

Leider kenne ich die Satzung des VVS nicht.
Wird interessanterweise nicht zum Download angeboten, oder aber sie ist gut versteckt.



Sobald die nächsten Vorstandswahlen angesetzt sind, Gegenkandidaten stellen. Spätestens hier weiß der Vorstand Bescheid, in welche Richtung der Hase läuft. Erfahrungsgemäß werden dann auch die bisher inaktiven Mitglieder aktiviert. Dies sorgt i.R. für die größten Teilnahmezahlen bei Jahreshauptversammlungen in der Vereinsgeschichte. Um dann seinen Gegenkandidaten 'durchdrücken' zu können, muss man schon mehr als 50% plus eine Stimme haben. Man kann sich bei knapp 2.000 Mitgliedern mit relative kurzer Anreise schnell ausrechnen, dass da mindestens 500 oder mehr MTB-affine VVS-Mitglieder anwesend sein müssen.
Satzungs- bzw. Satzungszweckänderung. Ähnlich wie oberer Punkt, allerdings noch aussichtsloser, da i.R. eine 2/3 oder gar 3/4 Mehrheit der Stimmen vorhanden sein muss. Ab ganz abgesehen, dass man fristrecht im Vorfeld gegenüber dem Vorstand seinen Satzungsänderungsantrag verkünden und damit aus der Deckung kommen muss.
Mein Tipp, lieber direkt eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein/Verband (also DIMB oder MTBvD) beantragen. Die machen eine direkte und bessere Interessensvertretung für die Mountainbiker.

Denn bis der Zeitpunkt (und der kann sehr lange in der Zukunft liegen) einer neuen Machtverteilung im VVS kommt, wird der jetzige Vorstand an seinen Positionen festhalten und den Mitgliederzuwachs auch noch in seinem Sinne 'verkaufen'. 

Meine persönliche Meinung zur VVS-Mitgliedschaft: Wer noch nicht optimal organisiert (Stichwort: Lobbarbeit/Mitgliederzahlen)ist, sollte seine Ressourcen nicht mit Sekundärzielen verschwenden.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2008)

BTW: Welcher Nasenbär faxt mir denn jetzt unaufgefordert die VVS-Satzung?

Zur Klarstellung: Mich interessiert der VVS nur in soweit, als dass er die Interessen der Mountainbiker tangiert bzw. dieselbigen versucht, im 7GB einzuschränken.


----------



## Splash (24. Oktober 2008)

Zudem sei zu Ergänzen, dass es zum geplanten Nationalpark auch einen neuen Verein gibt, der theoretisch auch die Verwaltung übernehmen könnte...

Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband ist die eine Sache - mir ist eigentlich (fast) alles recht, was gegen den Unfug hilft ...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Oktober 2008)

Man muss aber auch immer sehen von welchen Mitgliederzahlen ihr hier ausgeht.
Ich denke wenn man echt alle Werbetrommeln ruehrt, dann kommen wir vll auf 150-200 Mitglieder wenn ueberhaupt. Das ist dann immernoch Welten von den 500 entfernt, mal ganz davon zu schweigen wie viel dann wirklich aktiv dabei waeren.


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Zudem sei zu Ergänzen, dass es zum geplanten Nationalpark auch einen neuen Verein gibt, der theoretisch auch die Verwaltung übernehmen könnte...
> 
> Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband ist die eine Sache - mir ist eigentlich (fast) alles recht, was gegen den Unfug hilft ...



Na, das wird der VVS mit seinen Kontakten wohl aber zu verhindern wissen. Angesichts der seit Jahren schwierigen Finanzsituation des VVS scheint die Idee der Nationalparkgründung wohl einem pfiffigen Menschen innerhalb des VVS gekommen zu sein, der sicher bestens mit Politik und Wirtschaft vertraut ist, wenn er/sie nicht gar ein Funktionsträger ist.

Meiner Meinung nach stellt die Gründung des Nationalparks ein mittel- bis langfristiges finanzielles Rettungskonzept für den VVS dar. Das ist auch m.E. der Hauptgrund für die kompromisslose Vorgehesweise des VVS.



Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch immer sehen von welchen Mitgliederzahlen ihr hier ausgeht.
> Ich denke wenn man echt alle Werbetrommeln ruehrt, dann kommen wir vll auf 150-200 Mitglieder wenn ueberhaupt. Das ist dann immernoch Welten von den 500 entfernt, mal ganz davon zu schweigen wie viel dann wirklich aktiv dabei waeren.



Simplifikation oder Konzentration aufs Wesentliche.
Mountainbiker, die einem übergeordneten Verein/Verband beitreten, nützen langfristig als Beitragszahler und ggf. sogar als Aktive der Förderung des Mountainbikesports am meisten.

Helfen wir der Politik möglichst schnell zu erkennen, dass die Mountainbiker die neuen Wanderer sind.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Oktober 2008)

Am 23.10. war noch mal ein Bericht im GA: KLICK!

Insgesamt haben wohl ca. 500 Bürger(innen) die Gelegenheit genutzt, sich das Wegekonzept vor Ort erläutern zu lassen. Die Angabe bzgl. der 35 MTBler(innen) halte ich für ein wenig zu gering geschätzt. Ich denke die hier genannten 50 stimmen eher mit der Wirklichkeit überein.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. November 2008)

Neues aus der Rundschau:

Zeitplan nicht mehr einzuhalten

In anderen Quellen wurde schon darüber berichtet, dass das Land den Zeitrahmen für Stellungnahmen zum Wegekonzept erweitert.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. November 2008)

GA vom 15.11.2008: Nationalpark als Wahlkampfthema


----------



## Splash (16. November 2008)

Ja - die Bürgerinitiative ist durchaus recht interessant (und ich hoffe, dass man an der Stelle etwas verhindern kann) 

Bzgl Wahlkampfthema hätte ich mir von einem der Bewerber um das Amt des Bürgermeisters in Bad Honnef eine klarere Aussage zum Thema Nationalpark erhofft. Position gegen den Nationalpark hat da leider kein Bewerber bezogen und gewonnen die absolute Befürworterin - so viel zum Thema "Respekt den Kritikern" ...


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2008)

Mein Tipp: Das wird auch nichts in 2009. Vielleicht schauen sich die Landes- und Kommunalpolitiker ja am "Langen Tag der Region", dem 21. Juni 2009, das Pilotprojekt im Bergischen Land an? Da wird man erkennen können, dass es in Abstimmung und zusammen mit allen anderen Waldnutzergruppen besser gehen wird als mit dem Wegeplan fürs 7GB.


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2008)

Es geht im 7GB ja nicht nur um einen Wegeplan. Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, kommt der sowohl mit als auch ohne Nationalpark. Und da wiederum ist es sicher nicht schlecht, ähnlich wie im Berg. Land zu verfahren und zu kommunizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (17. November 2008)

Das Thema Wegeplan soll zwar theoretisch auch ohne Nationalpark umgesetzt werden, aber ich glaube für meinen Teil nicht daran, dass die Sperrung bestimmter Wege für einzelne Nutzergruppen dann um- oder durchgesetzt werden kann. Der Rückbau einiger Wege ist dagegen ein anderes Thema, aber da bin ich mirauch nicht so sicher, ob das dann auch entsprechend verfolgt werden würde.

Im 7GB geht es vor allem darum sich in irgendeiner Form zu beteiligen. Sonst sehe zumindest ich schwarz für das 7GB als Gebiet für Biker ...


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Es geht im 7GB ja nicht nur um einen Wegeplan. Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, kommt der sowohl mit als auch ohne Nationalpark. Und da wiederum ist es sicher nicht schlecht, ähnlich wie im Berg. Land zu verfahren und zu kommunizieren.



Meine Aussage "Das wird nichts in 2009." bezieht sich auf die Einrichtung des Nationalparks. Ich persönlich bin gegen die Errichtung des Nationalparks im 7GB. Ganz unabhängig davon wäre es natürlich klasse, wenn die Kommunalpolitiker der im 7GB beteiligten Kommunen sich an dem Pilotprojekt im Bergischen Land orientieren würden. Allerdings glaube ich, dass dort bei einigen Beteiligten die Vorurteile gegenüber Mountainbiker so groß sind, dass man sich bestenfalls durch die reale Umsetzung und positive Auswirkungen des Pilotprojektes beeinflussen läßt.

In sofern würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn durch Bearbeitung der über 2.000 gemachten Eingaben/Stellungnahmen/Anregungen und dem in 2009 anstehenden Wahlkampf die Einrichtung des Wegeplans und des Nationalparks erst 2010 in Angriff genommen wird. 

Die Verzögerung im 7GB würde in jedem Fall für uns Mountainbiker zum Vorteil sein.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (22. November 2008)

Aber es wird wohl nichts daran ändern, dass irgendwann so ein Ranger hinter dir her ist, wie es ich Aachen bereits der Fall ist. Oder hat wer andere Erkenntnisse hinsichtlich der angedachten Überwachung.


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2008)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Aber es wird wohl nichts daran ändern, dass irgendwann so ein Ranger hinter dir her ist, wie es ich Aachen bereits der Fall ist. Oder hat wer andere Erkenntnisse hinsichtlich der angedachten Überwachung.



Ich würde mal sagen: Kein Nationalpark - keine Überwachung.

Wer soll das dann machen....für Ranger gibt es dann kein Geld....also hoffen wir weiter, dass dieser sogenannte Bürgernationalpark niemals kommen wird.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt wird es richtig gut:



> *Bundesamt warnt vor Etikettenschwindel beim Nationalpark Siebengebirge
> Ein Schreiben zum Wegekonzept macht per E-Mail die Runde und sorgt für Zündstoff*
> 
> _Von Rüdiger Franz_
> ...



Das BfN wiederholt somit das Argument, dass Kritiker schon seit langem vorbringen: Das 7G ist eingach zu klein für einen Nationalpark.


----------



## tobi.ass (11. Januar 2009)

Da lacht mein Herz und meine Bikerseele 

Nachzulesen auf 

http://www.siebengebirge.de:80/sg/pages/nationalparkkippe.php

Nationalpark im Siebengebirge steht auf der Kippe 

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es einen Nationalpark Siebengebirge nicht geben. Die Gründe liegen im entscheidenden Problem, dass sich der Nationalpark in einem dicht besiedelten Raum befinden würde. Größere, notwendige Rückzugszonen für die Natur, die einen Nationalpark charakterisieren, sind hier kaum zu schaffen. Deutlich wird dies z.B. in Oberholtdorf und Vinxel. Hier ist das Waldgebiet des Siebengebirges am Paffelsberg nur wenige hundert Meter breit. Etwas besser sieht es im südlichen Siebengebirge an der Grenze zu Rheinland Pfalz aus, hier sind größere Rückzugszonen möglich. 
Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz fordert (um keinen Etikettenschwindel mit dem Nationalpark zu betreiben), eine Reduzierung des Wegenetzes um mindestens 50 %, um z.B. auf das Niveau von Harz oder Eifel zu gelangen. 
Eine Reduktion um die Hälfte ist schlichtweg unmöglich, denn große Teile des Siebengebirges sind Naherholungsgebiet für die Anwohner. Wie sollen z.B. am Ennert 50 % der Wege entfernt werden? Die Anwohner würden dann aus Ihrem Wald "ausgesperrt". Auch am Drachenfels wäre eine Reduktion der Wege unmöglich. 
Das der Preis für den Marketing-Effekt Nationalpark womöglich zu hoch ist, scheint inzwischen auch bei der Landesregierung in NRW angekommen zu sein. Von dort hört man vom Flurfunk zu diesem Thema: wir haben zur Zeit andere Probleme.

Noch peinlicher wird es, wenn man wie der Landrat des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises eine Ausbau der Südtangente (Verbindung A3-A555) durch das Siebengebirge fordert. Wie soll das denn gehen? Wegenetz also ausdünnen, dafür eine neue Autobahn durch den Nationalpark bauen.....

Wenn man einen höheren Bekanntheitsgrad des Siebengebirges wünscht, sollten die Entscheider vielleicht mal über andere Marketingstrategien nachdenken, wie z.B. über den Titel nationales Monument für den Drachenfels.

Die Nationalparkidee ist gescheitert. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch gut so.

Dr. Karsten Brandt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Januar 2009)

Naja ich warte da lieber mal auf eine offizielle Antwort der Stadt oder des Kreises (oder ist das was offizielles?)

Mir hat nen Freund erzaehlt, dass im 7Geb jetzt das Ordnungsamt rumlaeuft und Strafzettel schreibt. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## tobi.ass (11. Januar 2009)

Nöö, aber es kann vorkommen, das man von nem Forstwirt oder Mitarbeiter der Landschaftsschutzbehörde angesprochen wird, wenn man auch "verbotenen" Wegen auf die trifft. Waren bisher aber immer absolut sachliche und freundliche Begenungen, in denen auch Verständnis entgegengebracht wurde, aber an die Einhaltung der Regeln appeliert wurde. Dort kam dann jeweils auch der Hinweis, dass es in Zukuft wohl auch mal Kontrollen von Ragern in zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei geben wird. Nu denn die Kontrollen werden so oder so kommen, ob mit oder ohne Nationanlpark.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Januar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Naja ich warte da lieber mal auf eine offizielle Antwort der Stadt oder des Kreises (oder ist das was offizielles?)



Nein, das ist keine offizielle Verlautbarung. Karsten Brandt ist der Donnerwetter.de-Macher mit Sitz im Siebengebirge. Ihm gehört die siebengebirge.de Domain. Ich schätze ihn als erklärten Gegner des NP ein. Das Statement dürfte seine Interpretation des bekannten Schreibens des BfN sei, das sich tatsächlich NICHT explizit gegen einen NP ausspricht. 



Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Mir hat nen Freund erzaehlt, dass im 7Geb jetzt das Ordnungsamt rumlaeuft und Strafzettel schreibt. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?



Sie auch hier.

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Januar 2009)

Das hier hat da womöglich schon mehr Gewicht: Artikel im GA.

Claus.


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das hier hat da womöglich schon mehr Gewicht: Artikel im GA.
> 
> Claus.



Der letzte Satz zergeht einem auf der Zunge.
Fein angerichtet.


----------



## Splash (15. Januar 2009)

Na das Schreiben des BfN kloppt aber ganz schön auf uns Biker ein, bzw generell die Naturschutzverbände scheinen da einen Sündenbock gefunden zu haben. Wenn es nach denen geht, würden wir aus dem 7GB ganz verschwinden. 



			
				Stellungnahme des Landesbüros der Naturschutzverbände im Rahmen der informellen Anhörung zum Entwurf des Wegekonzeptes im geplanten Nationalpark Siebengebirge schrieb:
			
		

> Die Umweltverbände bitten, die folgenden Vorschläge in das Wegekonzept aufzunehmen:
> [...]
> Das Radfahren ist keine traditionelle Nutzungsform im Siebengebirge, die mit Hilfe des Wegenetzes zu bewahren oder zu fördern wäre. Der Rad-Tourismus zählt, soweit uns bekannt ist, auch nicht zu den touristischen Inhalten oder Zielen im Siebengebirge, nicht zuletzt aus topographischen Gründen. Die Radler, die bei den zehn Ortsbegehungen in Königswinter und Bad Honnef angetroffen worden sind, waren allesamt Mountainbiker, die das Siebengebirge ganz offensichtlich als Übungsraum zwecks Freizeitgestaltung nutzen, nicht wenige unter Missachtung der NatSchVO.
> 
> ...



Das Dokument ist 23 Seiten lang und bringt noch so n paar dieser überaschenden Erkenntnisse ...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Januar 2009)

Nun, das ist auch nichts offizielles. Es ist eine Stellungnahme einiger Verbände.  Genauso, wie sie die DIMB - und hoffentlich in ähnlicher Form jeder von uns - auch abgegeben hat - nur mit gegenteiligem Inhalt. 
Mit dem BfN-Schreiben hat die die zitierte Stellungnahme nichts zu tun. Das BfN ist ja kein Verband und hätte so eindeutig polemisch als Bundesbehörde nicht Stellung bezogen.

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2009)

Splash schrieb:


> Na das Schreiben des BfN kloppt aber ganz schön auf uns Biker ein, bzw generell die Naturschutzverbände scheinen da einen Sündenbock gefunden zu haben. Wenn es nach denen geht, würden wir aus dem 7GB ganz verschwinden.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Dokument ist 23 Seiten lang und bringt noch so n paar dieser überaschenden Erkenntnisse ...



Da wird einem ja Speiübel.

Was sind da denn wieder für alte verbitterte Leute am Werk.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Januar 2009)

Die Verbände sagen 0% Biker. Die DIMB sagt 100% Biker. Beide Stellungnahmen haben IMO de jure gleiches Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (15. Januar 2009)

Das stimmt auch wieder, aber so wirklich viele Verbände, die sich in der Sache positiv zu uns Bikern äussern (und an der Planung beteiligt sind) gibt es ja gerade nicht ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Januar 2009)

Ich muss auch mal sagen, dieses Mountainbiken bringt doch alles nichts! Ich werde damit aufhören und zukünftig Fahrradfahren gehen.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> ...Ich werde damit aufhören und zukünftig Fahrradfahren gehen.





...besser is das! 


Jaja, die Grünen und deren Derivate. Über die hab ich mich zuletzt in meiner MotoTrial Zeit vor 20 Jahren geärgert. 
Und jetzt fährt man heute schon umweltschonend mit Eigenantrieb und die Hetze geht wieder los...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (16. Januar 2009)

[...]
"Das Radfahren ist keine traditionelle Nutzungsform im Siebengebirge, die mit Hilfe des Wegenetzes zu bewahren oder zu fördern wäre."

Bitte was ist eine traditionelle Nutzungsform?

Begehung des Rheinsteigs als Handelsroute mittels Esel  ? Untertunnelung ? Bunkerbau ?


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich für diese traditonelle Nutzungsform


----------



## supasini (16. Januar 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> [...]
> "Das Radfahren ist keine traditionelle Nutzungsform im Siebengebirge, die mit Hilfe des Wegenetzes zu bewahren oder zu fördern wäre."
> 
> Bitte was ist eine traditionelle Nutzungsform?
> ...




 

(wenn's nicht zum  wäre!)

edit: das passt natürlich auch zum hervorragenden Beitrag des Herrn Sonntag. Evtl. würde ich mich dann doch wieder zum Motorradfahrer entwickeln, wenn solch schöne und löbliche Veranstaltungen wieder die Regel werden. Allerdings rauche ich zwar, aber keine Zigaretten - also bitte mehr Auswahl an den Raucherständen!


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2009)

Tja,
das mit traditionell mussten wir uns auch mehr als einmal während der Begehung anhören 

Was den netten Gegenkommentar "Wanderer sterben aus" ja auslöste und zu herzhaftem Gelächter führte...

Trotzdem ist so eine Stellungnahme gefährlich. Und zeigen, dass sich einige hier mit Kommentaren a la "ich fahre immer, legal-illegal-********gal" lieber gedacht als beschrieben werden!

Anscheinend liest der Verband dort hier mit.  

Hat jemand einen Link zu dem Geschwafel?

Grüße


----------



## Splash (17. Januar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link zu dem Geschwafel?
> 
> Grüße



Das Geschwafel entstammt einem 23-seitigen PDF-Dokument mit dem Namen "Stellungnahme des Landesbüros der Naturschutzverbände im Rahmen der informellen Anhörung zum Entwurf des Wegekonzeptes im geplanten Nationalpark Siebengebirge" - vermutlich ist dies genau die Stellungnahme, die diese Vögel als Beitrag zum neuen Wegenetz eingereicht haben.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (17. Januar 2009)

> Bitte was ist eine traditionelle Nutzungsform?



Ergänze: Abbau von Rohstoffen (bspw. Steinbrüche)


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (18. Januar 2009)

Naja und wenn man ketzerisch bzw. geschmacklos werden wollte, fallen mir da so ein zwei Stellen Richtung südl. Siebengebirge ein, wo das Siebengebirge zu unrühmlichen Zwecken Verwendung fand......................... (V2).

Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach vergegenwärtigen, dass ein Naherholungsgebiet für alle da ist und eine Konsenslösung herbeizuführen ist. Dafür ist das Siebengebirge allemal groß genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (19. Januar 2009)

Ich mag die Natur und möchte diese gerne erhalten, aber diese militanten Pseudo-Naturschützer halte ich einfach für eine Gefahr. Am besten schaffen wir auch gleich die Autos und den elektrischen Strom ab ...


Wer mal ein wenig schmunzeln mag, dem rate ich die die Lektüre der folgenden Presse (eine Reaktion auf die Stellungnahme der Naturschutzverbände):
Freihe Honnefer -> Zwischenruf: Auf dem Weg zur Kernzone


----------



## Schnegge (19. Januar 2009)

Oh man...

Wenn ich die Stellungnahme des Landesbüros der Naturschutzverbände lese, frage ich mich, ob die Damen und Herren dort noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben. Ich persönlich sehe mich als Naturschützer. Ich lasse meine Auto möglichst oft stehen und fahre mit dem Rad. Mit dem Rad fahre ich nur auf vorhandenen Wegen und nicht Querfeldein. Ob der Weg dabei 20 oder 250 cm breit ist der Natur vollkommen egal. Wobei der schmalere Weg eindeutig den geringeren Eingriff in die Natur bietet. Beruflich bin ich auch aus Überzeugung in Sachen regenerative Energien tätig... Aber wenn Naturschützer so dermassen einen ander Waffel haben, dann werd' ich mich demnächst nicht mehr so nennen. Bin ich halt MTBler sprich Umweltsau die nur zur Freizeitgestalltung ins Siebengebirge fährt... Wanderer und Spaziergänger machen das ja nur, weil sie per Definiton die Natur genießen müssen (von Freizeit kann da ja nicht die Rede sein).

kopfschüttelnde Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2009)

Splash schrieb:


> Wer mal ein wenig schmunzeln mag, dem rate ich die die Lektüre der folgenden Presse (eine Reaktion auf die Stellungnahme der Naturschutzverbände):
> Freihe Honnefer -> Zwischenruf: Auf dem Weg zur Kernzone



...interessant finde ich einen Satz in einem Leserbrief zu diesem Artikel:

"Wir wollen nicht, dass im Siebengebirge das durch eine Forstreform freigesetzte Personal des Landes als Nationalpark-Ranger entsorgt wird und uns reglementiert. (Man spricht von 30 - 50 Personen!)"

Wenn man das mal 1:1 umsetzt, wären im 7GB bald mehr Kontrolleure unterwegs als Streifenpolizisten in Bonn...


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Januar 2009)

Man sollte die Umschulen und als "schwarze Sheriffs" auf die Straßen schicken.
Dann richten die auch kein Unheil an.
Außer jemand fährt mit einem, nicht StVO gemäßen Fahrrad durch die Fußgängerzone.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Januar 2009)

Geld regiert die... äh, Natur.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Januar 2009)

Holla, da geht's ja gerade drunter und drüber.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. März 2009)

Update:

Auf politischer Ebene ist mal wieder Bewegung in die Sache gekommen:

Siebengebirge: Konfusion um das Naturmonument

Im Artikel befindet sich ein Kästchen (_"Mehr zu diesem Thema"_) mit weiteren Artikel der vergangenen Wochen u. Monate. Muss mich mal wieder durch die Lektüre wühlen ...


----------



## biker-koeln (6. April 2009)

ja die Dammen und Herren der Politik machen kräftig Wahlkampf. Ich hoffe, der Nationalpark wird nicht zum Hauptthema und muss als Wahlversprechen umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2009)

biker-koeln schrieb:


> ja die Dammen und Herren der Politik machen kräftig Wahlkampf. Ich hoffe, der Nationalpark wird nicht zum Hauptthema und muss als Wahlversprechen umgesetzt werden.


Seit wann werden Wahlversprechen umgesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-koeln (6. April 2009)

ja da hast du wohl recht. Hoffe wir können uns diesmal auch darauf verlassen.

aber es kann sein, das unsere Politiker sich die Unterstützung von einer Pro-Nationalpark-Lobby sichern und dann die Stimmen mit dem Nationalpark bezahlen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (11. April 2009)

Das Siebengebirge jetzt auch bei Spiegel Online im Reiseführer..
Link


----------



## ratze_73 (13. April 2009)

Guten Tach 

Wieviel km haben Eure Touren ? Sind 50mm-Federweg ok für die Touren ?

Gruss
ratze


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. April 2009)

ratze_73 schrieb:


> Guten Tach
> 
> Wieviel km haben Eure Touren ? Sind 50mm-Federweg ok für die Touren ?



Aber den Inhalt dieses Threads haste schon mitgekriegt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. April 2009)

4 mal den fast identischen beitrag in unterschiedlichen themen... sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?! (also das gehört jetzt zu ratzes aussage  )


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. April 2009)

Wer einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu der "Bombenkratern/Isartrails-Diskussion" nach München werfen möchte, findet in diesem Video, ein Ausschnitt der Sendung "quer" des BR, einige Parallelen zum Siebengebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. April 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wer einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu der "Bombenkratern/Isartrails-Diskussion" nach München werfen möchte, findet in diesem Video, ein Ausschnitt der Sendung "quer" des BR, einige Parallelen zum Siebengebirge.




Und nicht nur dort: Im Münchner Forum steht zu dem Thema zu lesen, dass auch dort ein Verein mutmaßlicher Initiator der Aktion und etwaiger Sperrungen ist. In dem Wanderverein sind - man ahnt es - ehemalige und amtierende Lokalpolitiker...


----------



## seven-hornets (18. April 2009)

Ja, 





herr.gigs schrieb:


> "Der Schaden hat sich verschlechtert"



Ich bin als "local" sowohl zu Fuß als auch mit dem Bergfahrrad im häufig im 7G unterwegs. Die letzte Zeit, eigentlich seit der "Nationalpark"-Diskussion wird das Gebiet mehr und mehr zum Kriegsgebiet, und Krieg wird gegen die Natur geführt mit Harvestern und Schleppfahrzeugen.

Mich hat ein Ranger mal des Trails verwiesen mit dem Argument, die Mountainbiker würden die von Schleppfahrzeugen verursachte Erosion verschlimmern.

Umweltschutz und entsprechendes Verhalten von MTBrn halte ich für wichtig und ich achte auch bei mir darauf. 

Aber das, was die letzte Zeit im 7G vor sich geht, hinterlässt bei mir Empörung.


----------



## biker-koeln (29. April 2009)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich am Freitag mein neues Bike im 7G testen. Da aber ein Tag der offenen Tür vom Naturpark (http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de) veranstaltet wird, werde ich eher meine Wanderschuhe schnüren und an dem Infostand vorbei gehen, um mal neue Infos von den Mitarbeitern vom Naturpark abzugreifen und zu diskutieren.. In Bikemontur dort aufzuradeln halte ich für kontraproduktiv.

Ist jemand von euch auch Vorort??

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. April 2009)

biker-koeln schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch auch Vorort??



Also ich bin Vorort von Bonn.


Hinter naturpark-siebengebirge.de verbirgt sich nur insofern der Naturpark, als dass die Seite dem Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge gehört, der wiederum größter Landbesitzer im Siebengebirge ist. Sein Vorstand rekrutiert er sich aus Politiker und Amtsträger. Finanziell notorisch klamm, ist der VVS auf die mit einem Nationalpark einhergehenden Fördermittel angewiesen. Was Du da zu hören kriegst, dürfte bekannt sein...

Just my 2 cents
Claus.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Juni 2009)

eeendlich mal leute die die ******* die so im 7geb. abgeht nachvollziehn können...habe den fred grade erst gefunden...schön das sich auch andere damit beschäftigen...normal ist das doch nicht...diese militante wandererfraont...letztens schön getrailt richtung milchhäuschen, war da alles voll mit flatterband...kreuz und quer...damn, was haben die leute für probleme???und auf anderen trails liegen schön abgesägte bäume... 
aso, hier mal ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl auf den neuen thread den ich grade aufgemacht habe....ich denke diskusionen zu diesem thema sind äußerst wichtig und ich werde das hier weiter verfolgen...aber wir könnten doch auch mal die schönen seiten der 7Hillz posten.....also leute....schaut mal in 'zeigt her eure siebengebirgs pics' und postet mal was schönes....will endlich mal ein paar pics von anderen bikern aus meinen geliebten rheinhügeln sehn....


----------



## Papa Ratzi (16. Juni 2009)

Avatardiebstahl!!!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Juni 2009)

geil...was fürn zufall...hehee....aber auf meinem pic hatte er schlechte laune!!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> eeendlich mal leute die die ******* die so im 7geb. abgeht nachvollziehn können...
> [...]
> letztens schön getrailt richtung milchhäuschen, war da alles voll mit flatterband...kreuz und quer...damn, was haben die leute für probleme???und auf anderen trails liegen schön abgesägte bäume...



Ich glaube nicht, dass DU verstanden hast, was im Siebengebirge abgeht.


----------



## Red Devil (19. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> ..letztens schön getrailt richtung milchhäuschen, war da alles voll mit flatterband...kreuz und quer...damn, was haben die leute für probleme???



 ..das war übrigens für den Rheinsteiglauf, damit die Läufer nicht vom Weg abkommen!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (19. Juni 2009)

ja?? gut das kann man irgendwann nimmer auseinander halten zwischen all den baumstämmen uns gemäckere......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheelin_fra (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo in die Runde,

immer wieder kommen neue Meldungen zum Thema Siebengebirge und Nationalpark in die Presse. Ergänzt wurde das um die erneut vorgetragene  Information, dass ein Wegenetz auch ohne Nationalpark erarbeitet werden muss.

Von uns sehe ich allerdings nur in den einschlägigen Foren etwas. Ist es nicht an der Zeit unser Anliegen ein wenig aktiver nach außen zu tragen? Nach der Radbegehung im vergangenen Jahr und der schriftlichen Rückmeldung kam es zu keiner gemeinsamen Aktion mehr. Nach meiner Einschätzung ist unser Anliegen zu den Akten genommen worden und wird dort auch bleiben, wenn es nicht gelingen sollte, die öffentliche Wahrnehmung hierfür zu stärken.

Daher mein Vorschlag: Wir sollten uns einmal physisch treffen, um festzulegen:
	Welche Vorschläge wir an Politik und Verwaltung richten sollten? Dabei ist es sicher auch wichtig eine Prioritätenliste abzustimmen. Nicht alles was wir uns wünschen wird auf Zustimmung stoßen und vielleicht gibt es aber konsensfähige Alternativen. 
	Was können wir unternehmen, damit unsere Interessen auch Beachtung finden und nicht in Vergessenheit geraten?
	Wie sollen wir das angehen? Ist eine IG oder ein Verein das richtige, um unsere Interessen zu bündeln? Ein Termin beim Landrat oder Vertretern des Landtages Öffentliche Darstellung unsere Verbundenheit zur Natur wie z.B. Schenkung von Sämlingen zur Stärkung der Pflanzendiversität (wer will uns vorhalten die Natur zu schädigen, wenn wir eigene Schutzaktionen anstoßen), Ausweisen eines sportlich ambitionierten Radwegenetzes unter Beteilung der örtlichen Gastronomie (wer will keine zusätzlichen Gäste), Artikel in einschlägigen Printmedien 

Wichtig ist hierbei allerdings, dass wir eine hohe Teilnehmerquote bei einem Treffen erzielen, um so die Relevanz unseres Anliegens auch verdeutlichen zu können. Daher müssen wir dann für den Termin (evtl. auch einen Ersatztermin) und die Teilnahme an dem Treffen werben. Für 2-3 Bergradler macht kein Politiker was. 

Wenn dieser Vorschlag in dem kleinen Kreis dieses Forums Zustimmung findet, dann würde ich mich um einen geeigneten Treffpunkt kümmern, der in räumlicher Nähe zum Siebengebirge liegt, den Vorschlag dann an dieser Stelle einstellen und um zusätzliche Verteilung über Euch bitten.

Ab 20 positiven (und hoffentlich verbindlichen) Antworten, auch gerne mit Vorschlägen, fange ich mit der Organisation an. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

FWF

Antworten bitte an: [email protected]


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,
in meinen Augen sinnige Idee, gerade auch, da Wahlen anstehen 

Ein paar Ideen für öffentlichwirksame Aktionen:

-Sternfahrt der Biker durch das 7G zum Kreishaus nach Siegburg, da sitzt ja der nette Landrat... Dort auf dem Vorplatz ein Fässchen mit Freibier und vielleicht ein Grill o.ä., um möglichst viele Biker anzuziehen. Ggf. noch eine Aktion mit einem lokalen Bikeshop (Bike&Run?) einbinden.

-Sag´s mit Blumen, Biker im 7G mit Blumen für Wanderer unterwegs oder mit kleinen Gratis-Getränkestationen an Hot Spots. Sorgt für eine positive Überraschung auf Seiten der Wanderer, die uns ja sonst eher als böse böse wahrnehmen.

-Aufnäher mit knackigem Bikerspruch für´s 7G. So in Richtung "Fair fährt vor", das ebenfalls auf einen gemeinschaftlichen Umgang der Nutzer des 7G hinzielt

- to be continued...

Leider kommt aus Richtung DIMB recht wenig und der MTBvD fabuliert lieber über seine Bikeparks, die aber dem gemeinen Biker recht wenig bringen bzw. über separate Strecken, die m.E. das Problem nicht lösen. 

Es muß irgendwie in die Köpfe rein, dass eine gemeinsame Nutzung möglich ist.

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2009)

Moin
Da wäre ich definitiv dabei ! Finde das eine sehr gute Idee ! Jeder der das Biken im Siebengebirge liebt und auch in Zukunft weiterhin genießen will, sollte deinem Aufruf folgen. Mußte in den letzten Wochen leider all zu oft feststellen, das die Fronten doch arg verhärtet sind. Obwoh das Gebiet doch Potential für alle Vorlieben bietet. Man kommt sich halt zwangsläufig in die Quere. Unter den Fahrern mit denen ich ua. auch unterwegs war, wäre eine Überlegung in Richtung Bikepark, im kleinen Rahmen, auch anzusprechen. Jetzt nicht die Hände über dem Kopf falten, aber auch so etwas kann in Bonn möglich sein. Gäbe genügend Freiwillige die sich in dieser Richtung tatkräftig einbringen würden. Das es im 7GB nicht nur um legales und flächendeckendes CC Geheize geht sollte jedem klar sein. Da würde hier jeder 2. nicht ehrlich sein. All die kleinen und Abseits der regulären Wege gelegenen Trails beweisen das. Das sollte auch mit in die Diskussion eingehen. Schwierig aber nicht utopisch. Mache gerne mit !!


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Leider kommt aus Richtung DIMB recht wenig ...



Das ist richtig. Wir waren froh, dass das Thema "Wegenetz" erst mal "durch" war, um ehrlich zu sein. Denn eigentlich wollen wir gar kein Biker-Ghetto im 7Gebirge 
Uns war aber auch gar nicht bekannt, dass das Thema jetzt wieder aktuell hoch kocht, um ehrlich zu sein. Wir haben keinerlei Informationen von Seiten der Planer oder VVS erhalten. Das war aber vorher immer der Fall. Auch unsere Mitglieder vor Ort haben nichts Besorgnis erregendes berichtet. 

Woraus schließt Ihr denn, dass es dringend an der Zeit ist, jetzt so massiv aktiv zu werden? Gibt es entsprechende Zeitungsartikel, die zeigen, dass es jetzt weiter geht mit der Planung?

*Was die DIMB machen wird:* wenn es konkret werden sollte, dass eine Wegenetzplanung wieder aufgenommen wird, werden wir wieder alles Erdenkliche dafür tun, dass die Biker nicht nur auf Forstpisten verdammt werden. 

*Was die DIMB nicht machen wird: *wir werden nicht eigeninitiativ damit beginnen, die Entstehung eines Biker-Ghettos voran zu treiben. Für uns ist der vernünftige Umgang mit Natur und Mitmenschen immer noch der bessere und liebere Weg.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2009)

Vernünftig angelegte und ausgewiesene Freeride Trails haben aber weder was mit Ghetto oder unvernünftigen Umgang mit Natur und Mitmenschen zu tun. Zumal eine fehlende Seilbahn eine bestimmte Klientel eh ausschließt. Bikepark ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Nennt es halt "Bikegebiet".


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,
der Begriff Bikepark, mit den damit verbundenen Fullface-Nutzern wirkt wahrscheinlich sowohl optisch als auch inhaltlich eher abschreckend. 

Und das ist nicht abwertend den Fullface-Helm-Nutzern ggü. gemeint, bei der Nutzung des Bikes ist das nur ratsam 

Da aber die anderen Nutzergruppen des 7G wohl fleißig weiter spinnen und der Sommer und die Wahlen vor der Tür ein guter Zeitpunkt sind (wer kommt schon im Winter auf eine Biker-Demo?), halte ich den o.g. Ansatz gar nicht für verkehrt. 

Gerne auch mit der DIMB oder MTBvD oder schlag mich wem...

Vielleicht sind für eine "Fun-Veranstaltung" ja mehr Leute zum Kommen zu bewegen als zu der letzten Wegebegehung?


grüße
sun909


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Vernünftig angelegte und ausgewiesene Freeride Trails haben aber weder was mit Ghetto oder unvernünftigen Umgang mit Natur und Mitmenschen zu tun.


Da hast Du Recht. Wenn der Gedanke in Richtung legale DH-/FR-Strecke geht, sind wir 100% bei Euch und unterstützen gerne bei der Geschichte. 

Wir Biker müssen nur höllisch aufpassen, dass nicht seitens der öffentlichen Hand wieder mal versucht wird, den Bikern für die gute Pille "legale Abfahrt-Strecke" dann auch die bittere Pille "dann aber bitte alle Tourenfahrer nur noch auf den Forstpisten" zu verkaufen.  Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass das versucht wird (z.B. letztes Jahr in der Pfalz). 
Die Themen müssen unbedingt getrennt und dies auch in der Öffentlichkeit so publiziert werden, damit auch der Normalbürger den Unterschied irgendwann begreift.

Dass verschieden schwere Abfahrtsvarianten ein positives Angebot an alle Biker von DH bis Tour sein können, ist klar und das kann sogar ohne jeglichen Zwang zu einer Reduzierung des Verkehrs auf den anderen Trails führen. Insofern hätten alle was davon. Das Argument zieht auch gerade an einem anderen Hotspot, im Taunus (Feldberg / Altkönig).


----------



## Waschbaer (28. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir waren froh, dass das Thema "Wegenetz" erst mal "durch" war, um ehrlich zu sein. Denn eigentlich wollen wir gar kein Biker-Ghetto im 7Gebirge
> Uns war aber auch gar nicht bekannt, dass das Thema jetzt wieder aktuell hoch kocht, um ehrlich zu sein. (...) Auch unsere Mitglieder vor Ort haben nichts Besorgnis erregendes berichtet.



Ist das ernst gemeint?! Wenn ja: Auweia! 

Und das, obwohl man von Seiten der Nationalparkbeführworter nie müde wurde klarzustellen, dass ein Wegekonzept auch ohne Nationalpark kommt.

Tilman war doch seinerzeit beim Treffen des Landessportbundes in Siegburg mit dabei. Da war genau das doch auch ein Thema!


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

Du beantwortest Dir Deine Frage doch selbst 


> Die Nationalparkbefürworter werden nie müde...


Die waren aber doch gar nicht so erfolgreich, wenn ich recht informiert bin und damit sind auch die *Pläne fürs Wegenetz *glücklicherweise erst mal in der Schublade verschwunden. 

Es geht doch hier darum, dass keine konkrete Fortsetzung der Wegenetz-Planung bekannt ist. Und wir als Verband werden das Thema "Wegenetz" sicherlich nicht eigeninitiativ forcieren. Gründe siehe oben. 

Wenn sich hier aber eine Gruppe fände, die *das Thema "legale Abfahrtsstrecke"* tatsächlich aufgreifen würde, wären wir - wenn gewünscht - unterstützend dabei. Wir wollen uns hier nicht aufdrängen, haben mit unseren derzeit 11 Spots in Betreuung auch schon reichlich zu tun. Aber eine gute Lösung im Siebengebirge wäre uns sehr sehr wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (28. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier darum, dass keine konkrete Fortsetzung der Wegenetz-Planung bekannt ist.



Na dann hab ich Dich wohl missverstanden. Dein Statement kam nämlich in Verbindung mit freewheelins Post 



freewheelin_fra schrieb:


> immer wieder kommen neue Meldungen zum Thema Siebengebirge und Nationalpark in die Presse. Ergänzt wurde das um die erneut vorgetragene  Information, dass ein Wegenetz auch ohne Nationalpark erarbeitet werden muss.



ganz anders rüber.


VG

Waschbaer


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich Dich wohl missverstanden. Dein Statement kam nämlich in Verbindung mit freewheelins Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand hier im Rund einen Hinweis auf konkrete Fortsetzung der Wegenetzplanung? Gibt es verlössliche Zeitungsartikel, die über irgendwelche Willensäußerungen hinaus gehen?


----------



## Waschbaer (28. Juli 2009)

http://www.buergernationalpark-siebengebirge.de/content/pages/wegekonzept.php

"Nach Beendigung der vorzeitigen Offenlage am 20. Oktober 2008 werden nun die eingegangen Hinweise durch die Bezirksregierung ausgewertet. Die Planunterlage werden überprüft  und die gewonnenen Ergebnisse fließen in die Gestaltung des Wegenetzes mit ein. Das modifizierte Wegekonzept wird neben der Nationalpark- und Jagdverordnung im Laufe des Jahres 2009 nochmals offen gelegt. In der Zeit der Offenlage können die Bürgerinnen und Bürger wieder ihre Anregungen und Bedenken einbringen. 


Auch wenn die Frage nach einem neuen Wegekonzept vor allem im Zusammenhang mit dem Meinungsbildungsprozess um den Bürgernationalpark auftaucht, wird darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Wegekonzept wegen der Belange des Naturschutzgebietes Siebengebirge weiter verfolgt werden muss."


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

Jou - das war auch unser letzter STand vom letzten Jahr. Das heisst, seitdem wir unsere umfangreiche Stellungnahme abgegeben haben, ist nichts weiter passiert. Oder hat in der Zeitung was darüber gestanden, dass eine erneute Offenlegung jetzt bevorsteht?
Darüber würden wir eigentlich automatisch informiert. Aber all das betrifft ja sowieso nur das Wegenetz und nicht eine mögliche legale DH-/Fr-Piste.

Wie gesagt, wenn sich jetzt eine Gruppierung findet, die eine legale Piste realisieren möchte, bekommt sie ggfs. Hilfe von uns.


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Juli 2009)

Derzeitiger Stand, wie er der örtlichen Presse zu entnehmen ist:


das Landesumweltministerium drängt die betroffenen Anlieger-Kommunen, noch in 2009 Entscheidungen bezgl. ihrer Zustimmung/Ablehung zum Nationalpark herbeizuführen; Grund ist, das zur Umsetzung notwendige Gesetz noch vor der nächsten Landtagswahl (09. Mai 2010) verabschieden zu können.
mit Spannung erwartet werden darf der Ausgang des - evtl. entscheidenden - Bürgerbegehrens gegen den Nationalpark Siebengebirge II in Bad Honnef: Per Bürgerentscheid wird zum Bundestagswahltermin (27. September 2009) über den Beitritt Bad Honnef zum Nationalpark-Zweckverband abgestimmt. Stimmen die Bürger gegeben den Beitritt, ist die Einrichtung des Zweckverbandes und damit des Nationalparks ungleich schwieriger.
Mehr Infos im online-Angebot des General-Anzeigers Bonn.

Nächster wichtiger Termin: 5. September 2009, bei dem auch der "aktuelle Wegeplan", diesmal durch das Landesumweltministerium, vorgestellt werden soll.


----------



## Fabian93 (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich halte die Vorschläge von Sun909 für eine gute Idee,nur wer würde das planen und organisieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noxhiggins (31. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier im Rund einen Hinweis auf konkrete Fortsetzung der Wegenetzplanung? Gibt es verlössliche Zeitungsartikel, die über irgendwelche Willensäußerungen hinaus gehen?


Klar gibt es verlässliche Zeitungsartikel! Der Zeitplan ist keine Überraschung! Aber vor Ort haben ganz viele geschlafen und wachen langsam auf. Guckst Du:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=621680


----------



## Bonntherize (31. Juli 2009)

Ich finde den PR-Ansatz mit der Gastronomie und den Bike-Shops sehr gut. Auf den Umweltaspekt können wir kaum setzen. Das Thema haben die Wanderer schon sehr glaubwürdig besetzt. Da beissen wir uns die Zähne aus.
 Wir sollten also eher auf die wirtschaftlichen Vorteile eingehen, die Biker den angrenzenden Kommunen des 7G einbringen, begleitet von einem Angebot zum fairen Umgang miteinander.
Die "Fair geht vor" Idee von Sun909 finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang super! In diese Richtung sollten wir eine Aktion starten, am besten am 5. September. Kontakt zum General-Anzeiger wäre kein Problem. Aber die werden dann eh vor Ort sein.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Juli 2009)

Carstens Idee madig zu machen liegt mir fern. Imagepflege ist wichtig und kann im Kleinen (Freundlichkeit gegenüber Wanderern) wie im Großen (Aktion wie der angedachten) ausgeübt werden.

Vergesst aber eines nicht: Es geht nicht den Willen einer Heerschar Wanderer, die keine MTBler mehr neben sich wissen wollen. Es geht um die Machtspielchen einer überschaubar geringen Anzahl von Lokalpolitikern und Beamten, die sich im Vereinsvorstand des VVS versammeln und von dort ihre Beziehungen in zuständige Ämter, Behörden und Ministerien spielen lassen.
Die ständig wechselnden Begründungen, warum Biker im SG nichts verloren hätten ("Gefährdete Wanderer", "Durch Schallabsonderung beeinträchtigtes Wohlbefinden des Wildes", "Totgefahrene Eidechsen" (sic!), "Wegerosion") zeugen davon, dass es hier nicht um Sachgründe geht. Auch die Kletterer (wozu auch ich gehöre) wurden aus dem SG verbannt - unter Verweis auf eine angeblich durch Gutachten belegte Verdrängung von Eidechsen. Der Gutachter war zuvor noch Experte für Eulen.

Gegenwehr muss in Richtung Behörden zielen - und da bleibt nicht viel, außer eben dem Weg der Instanzen. Und den beschreiten wir. Es gab zahlreiche Stellungnahmen zum Wegenutzungskonzept, bei deren Formulierung die DIMB Unterstützung leistete. Ich glaube der DIMB, dass sie da dran und nicht auf viertelser Strecke liegen bleibt.

Eine Imagekampagne mit der Zielgruppe Wanderer wird _vielleicht _für ein positives Hallo! sorgen. Kein Wanderer aber wird sich im Anschluss für uns "ins Zeug legen". Vielleicht schreibt ja sogar der viel zu zahme GA einen netten Artikel über die Aktion. Na und? 
Naiv zu glauben, in Behörden und Ministerien würde darauf hin anders über uns gedacht. Gäbe es dort einen Ansatz, Mountainbiker zu akzeptieren, dann wäre das jüngst vorgestellte Wegenutzungskonzept eine Chance gewesen, uns zu integrieren und auf ein De-Facto-Pauschalverbot zu verzichten. Man hätte intelligentere Lösungen finden können. Das hat man versäumt und das wurde in den Stellungnahmen kritisiert.

Mit etwas Pech hingegen erscheint eine Imagekampagne aufgesetzt und erhält den Ruch von Einschleimerei. Das allerdings würde sich herumsprechen und es wäre vieles verloren. Verloren wäre der bislang recht professionell wahrgenomme Einsatz der Biker-Organisationen in den vielen Gesprächen. 

Sprecht die Sprache der Behörden. Beteiligt Euch an Eingaben, Begehungen, Diskussionen. Macht Vorschläge, wie es sein könnte. Es ist noch immer hilfreich gewesen, statt lediglich "Nein" zu sagen, eine Alternative anbieten zu können.

Und seid weiterhin nett zu anderen Erholungssuchenden.

Claus.


----------



## noxhiggins (31. Juli 2009)

@ Bagatellschaden

Beindruckendes Statement!
Ich gebe Dir in jeder Hinsicht recht!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. August 2009)

*BUND-Chef unterstützt Nationalpark*

 Erstellt 11.08.09, 07:09h
* Landrat Frithjof Kühn kann in seinem Bemühen um einen Nationalpark Siebengebirge nun auf prominente Schützenhilfe verweisen. Professor Hubert Weiger sprach sich für das Projekt...*


  RHEIN-SIEG-KREIS. Landrat Frithjof Kühn kann in seinem Bemühen um einen Nationalpark Siebengebirge nun auf prominente Schützenhilfe verweisen. Professor Hubert Weiger sprach sich für das Projekt aus. Er ist Bundesvorsitzender des Bundes für Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland. Mit dem Sprecher des BUND Rhein-Sieg, Achim Baumgartner, Forstdirektor Bernd Schwontzen vom Regionalforstamt Rhein-Sieg-Erft und weiteren Experten streifte Weiger durchs Siebengebirge. Die Experten waren sich einig, dass es besonders reizvoll sei, einen Nationalpark nahe an einem Ballungsraum zu haben, und dadurch auch viel für die Umweltbildung der Menschen tun zu können. In *Bad Honnef* läuft am *27. September* ein *Bürgerentscheid* zu dem Projekt.(ca)
_[Link]_


----------



## Cheetah (27. August 2009)

Es ist ja jetzt hier Kommunalwahl, und man muss ja nicht den Hauptinitiator( Frithjof Kühn) der Wahnsinnsidee Nationalpark 7G wählen.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. August 2009)

Wobei dann die Frage bliebe, wen man/frau wählen sollte, würde man sich auf diesen Punkt beschränken.Die Grünen sind für den Nationalpark und der
Vorsitzende des Vereins zur Verschönerung des 7GB ist Bürgermeister von Oberkassel und gehört der SPD an.Welche Partei hält den Nationalpark denn für Mumpitz?


----------



## Trekki (27. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wobei dann die Frage bliebe, wen man/frau wählen sollte, würde man sich auf diesen Punkt beschränken.Die Grünen sind für den Nationalpark und der
> Vorsitzende des Vereins zur Verschönerung des 7GB ist Bürgermeister von Oberkassel und gehört der SPD an.Welche Partei hält den Nationalpark denn für Mumpitz?



Wenn dies ein wesentliches Entscheidungskriterium ist: Freie Wählergemeinschaft in Bad Honnef. (Google ist Dein Freund)


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Welche Partei hält den Nationalpark denn für Mumpitz?





Trekki schrieb:


> Freie Wählergemeinschaft in Bad Honnef.


----------



## Loriot76 (27. August 2009)

Denke auch, dass man die Wahl nicht von diesem einen Thema abmachen sollte. Zumal, wie Redfraggle schon andeutete, mehr oder minder jede größere Partei für den Nationalpark ist. Da wird sich durch die Wahl einer kleinen Partei rein gar nichts ändern. (ich weiß, wenn jeder so denkt, ändert sich erst recht nichts. ) 

Habe erst vor kurzem meine Kontakte spielen lassen und da sagte man mir (was ja eigentlich auch keine Insiderinformation ist), dass der NP soweit quasi durch ist. Frage ist nur noch, in welcher Form. Ist halt ne politisch gewollte Sache, mit der sich einige Leute ein Denkmal setzen wollen. 

Um vielleicht auch nochmal kurz das zu erwähnen, was ich vor ner Woche woanders mal erwähnt habe: Das Fahren abseits der Wege (also auf Trails usw.) ist formal gesehen bereits jetzt verboten, so dass sich an dieser Tatsache gar nichts ändern wird. Dieses Problem haben wir im Grunde genommen fast überall - nämlich überall da, wo wir mindestend ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet haben. Durch das wohl kommende Wegekonzept wird sich doch eher nur das jetzt vorhandene Wegenetz der breiteren Wege weiter ausdünnen. 
Richtig ist anders herum natürlich schon, dass man derzeit quasi weitgehend unbehelligt die Trails befahren kann, da sie ja auch für Wanderer offen sind. Durch den NP dürften dann, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, diese Wege auch für Wanderer gesperrt, so dass wir Biker erst Recht nicht mehr dort fahren dürfen. 

Solange wir uns jetzt versuchen mit den Fußgängern zu arrangieren, umso größer sind unsere Chancen, in Zukunft auch mit ihnen klarzukommen, selbst wenn wir dann einen NP haben (und der kommt wie gesagt mit 99,9 Prozentiger Sicherheit)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2009)

In Zukunft - und das ist der Unterschied zwischen status quo und Nationalpark - müsst Ihr nicht nur mit den Wanderern klarkommen, sondern auch mit - durch die verbesserte Finanzsituation - ernstzunehmenden Kontrollen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. August 2009)

was ?! cdu ist hauptinitiator für so nen quatsch ?! zum glück bin ich net hier im wahlkreis gemeldet


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (31. August 2009)

muss doch auch mal wieder was dazu sagen....wahlen hin oder her...wer wirklich glaubt das es noch zur wahl steht ob es ein np wird oder nicht, der ist wahrscheinlich noch zu blöd um us der fahrenden bahn zu lure.....sorry...das ist schon seit langem beschlossene sache und jetzt wirds uns nur in kleinen häppchen schmackhaft gemacht, so als könnt man noch was dran rütteln....leute...wacht auf....umweltzonen wollte auch kein schwein...ditzende glaubhafte studien sagen das das bullshit ist und trotzdem habt ihr(wie ich) die ****in aufkleber im auto.....was wollt ihr in diesem land noch ändern....und es gibt echt noch leutedie an eine legale dh strecke im 7g glauben.....sorry,bin echt ein optimist aber................


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. August 2009)

seit wann braucht man in bonn die aufkleber


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (31. August 2009)

bonn ist zu klein um nur da zu bleiben......


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. August 2009)

hm ja schon, bin bisher zum glück ohne ausgekommen...
ändern kann man immer und überall alles, es müssen nur genug leute aufschreien... und da liegt der haken


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (31. August 2009)

Right!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. August 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> seit wann braucht man in bonn die aufkleber


Ab kommenden Jahr.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. September 2009)

argh ich sehs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 aber gut dass ich es jetzt schon weiÃ! dann kann ich mir bis zum jahresende die 5â¬ fÃ¼r die plakette vom essen langsam abknappsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (2. September 2009)

naja....ist zwar nicht thema aber fünf euro hin oder her...die bezalhst du und kriegst einen scheißdreck dafür...lustig ists nicht oder findest du es auch in ordnung wenn ich komme und dir fünf euros wegnehme...einfach so...das ****t dich auch ab,oder...ich find net gut und eigentlich müsste man wegen soner ******* auf die straße gehn...das machen die nur um nicht das wort 'CITYMAUT' zu benutzen....und bald kommen die noch auf plaketten auf bikes wegen feinstaub beim bremsabrieb....(der bei autos auch höher ist als durch abgase...worauf bei dem scheiß auch keiner achtet)....

ps: ist das mit bonn echt beschlossene sache?? und wie ist das als auländer,zb schweizer kennzeichen...baucht man die auch,oder!?....


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> ...findest du es auch in ordnung wenn ich komme und dir fünf euros wegnehme...einfach so....




Wenn du ohne Plakette in der Zone erwischt wirst, nehmen sie dir noch viel mehr Geld weg. Einfach so....

Ich muß ja gestehen, daß ich mich seinerzeit nicht um diesen Kram gekümmert habe und dachte, die Plaketten werden nur benötigt, wenn in der Zone irgendein Smogalarm ausgelöst wird. 
Aber man braucht die Dinger immer, egal wie sauber die Luft ist. 
Und meine Frau sagt mir gerade, daß man ab 2010 nur noch mit grüner Plakette in die Zone darf. Damit ist mein gelb eingestufter Diesel auch außen vor. Suuuper....also noch mehr übers Internet einkaufen!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. September 2009)

Der Witz ist, dass fast alle Fahrzeuge der Stadt oftmals weder Grüne noch Gelbe Plakette haben und dann alle mit Sondergenehmigung dadurch fahren. Und die sind die echten Luftverpester. 
Ich finde das ganze lachhaft!


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2009)

Jungs,
Thema war "Nationalpark Siebengebirge", nicht "Umweltplakette" und auch nicht ein Grundkurs im Entziffern von "ich-hab-keinen-Bock-auf-Leerzeichen+Ortographie+und-leserfreundliche-Absätze-Geschwafel" 

BTT: Wer geht denn zu der Veranstaltung am 05.09.?

Da könnte es interessant werden...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Loriot76 (3. September 2009)

habe ich was verpasst? wann und wo ist das denn? und worüber wird genau diskutiert?


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2009)

Jup, hast du 

Darf den Eifelwolf zitieren...



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nächster wichtiger Termin: 5. September 2009, bei dem auch der "aktuelle Wegeplan", diesmal durch das Landesumweltministerium, vorgestellt werden soll.



grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loriot76 (3. September 2009)

tja, wenn dann ort und zeit feststehen und das in meine samstägliche Planung passt, könnte ich mir das durchaus mal anschauen....


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> tja, *wenn dann ort und zeit feststehen* und das in meine samstägliche Planung passt, könnte ich mir das durchaus mal anschauen....



Stehen fest: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=632958


----------



## wollschwein (3. September 2009)

da muss ich arbeiten,fu****


----------



## Loriot76 (3. September 2009)

passt bei mir auch nicht in die Planung....


----------



## HelmutK (5. September 2009)

Heute fand in KÃ¶nigswinter die Ãffentliche Informationsveranstaltung zum âBÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirgeâ statt, auf die kÃ¼rzlich von Eifelwolf hingewiesen wurde.

In der Veranstaltung wurden der Entwurf des Gesetzes Ã¼ber den âVerband BÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirgeâ, der Entwurf der Rahmenvereinbarung Ã¼ber die Ausgestaltung des âBÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirgeâ, die Verordnung Ã¼ber den âBÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirgeâ, der Wegeplan sowie der Zeitplan vorgestellt. Die soeben angesprochenen Unterlagen sollen in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen auch im Internet verÃ¶ffentlicht werden und kÃ¶nnen dann studiert werden, wobei ich dies dann auch jedem Interessierten dringend nahelegen mÃ¶chte.

Auf was mÃ¼ssen wir uns einstellen? In der Verordnung Ã¼ber den âBÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirgeâ wird es keine 2,5 Meter Regelung mehr geben, sondern einen verbindlichen Wegeplan. Der aktuelle Entwurf des Wegeplans sieht ca. 140 km an Wegen vor, die mit FahrrÃ¤dern befahren werden kÃ¶nnen und bei denen es sich nach dem ersten Eindruck ausschlieÃlich um breite Wege handelt. Damit betÃ¤tigen sich die BefÃ¼rchtungen, dass der BÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirge fÃ¼r unsere BedÃ¼rfnisse keine Verbesserung darstellen wird. Im Gegenteil, wenn der Wegeplan erst einmal zusammen mit der Verordnung Ã¼ber den âBÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirgeâ verabschiedet ist, werden wir fÃ¼r mindestens 20 Jahre damit leben mÃ¼ssen. Auch wenn der BÃ¼rgernationalpark nicht kommen sollte, werden wir nicht gerettet sein. Das RegierungsprÃ¤sidium KÃ¶ln plant fÃ¼r diesen Fall, einen Wegeplan im Rahmen der Naturparkverordnung in jedem Fall einzufÃ¼hren.

Die vorgestellten EntwÃ¼rfe sowie das weitere Verfahren bieten uns jedoch auch die MÃ¶glichkeit, unseren BedÃ¼rfnissen noch GehÃ¶r zu verschaffen, wenn wir dies wollen und uns dafÃ¼r engagieren. EinzelgesprÃ¤che am Rande der Veranstaltung mit Vertretern des Ministeriums, des RegierungsprÃ¤sidiums, des Forsts und des VVS haben bei mir den Eindruck erweckt, dass der Zug fÃ¼r uns noch nicht ganz abgefahren ist. Mit verstÃ¤ndlicher EmpÃ¶rung und Protest alleine werden wir jedoch nichts erreichen, sondern wir mÃ¼ssen uns in das Verfahren aktiv einbringen und daran sachbezogen mitwirken, wenn wir etwas erreichen wollen.

Was kÃ¶nnen wir tun? Vor dem BÃ¼rgerentscheid in Bad Honnef am 27.09.2009 werden keine Schritte zur Umsetzung des âBÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirgeâ eingeleitet, wir haben also noch eine kleine Gnadenfrist. Die fÃ¶rmliche Offenlegung der oben genannten EntwÃ¼rfe soll ab dem 15. Oktober 2009 erfolgen und Stellungnahmen kÃ¶nnen bis zum 30.11.2009 eingereicht werden. Diese Zeit mÃ¼ssen wir nutzen, um eine umfassende und sachlich fundierte Stellungnahme zu erarbeiten, was sehr viel Arbeit erfordern wird. Eine solche Stellungnahme bietet zwar keine Garantie, aber wenigsten eine Chance, dass sich etwas zu unseren Gunsten Ã¤ndert. Beteiligen wir uns nicht an dem Verfahren und kÃ¼mmern uns nicht um eine Stellungnahme, so mÃ¼ssen wir mit Sicherheit das hinnehmen, was andere Ã¼ber unsere KÃ¶pfe hinweg ausarbeiten. Eines muss aber auch klar sein: Wenn wir so GehÃ¶r finden wollen, dass man unsere Interessen nicht einfach Ã¼bergehen kann, dann werden wir sehr viel mÃ¼hsame âSchreibtischarbeitâ leisten mÃ¼ssen, d. h. konkrete Wege vorschlagen und die VorschlÃ¤ge Ã¤uÃerst gut begrÃ¼nden und dafÃ¼r auch Studien und Forschungsberichte nach mÃ¶glichen Argumenten auswerten mÃ¼ssen. 

Nach meinem VerstÃ¤ndnis ist die DIMB gerne bereit, die lokalen Mountainbiker bei der Erstellung einer Stellungnahme fachlich zu unterstÃ¼tzen, wenn das gewÃ¼nscht wird. Unsere VorschlÃ¤ge, wie man dies angehen und organisieren kÃ¶nnte und wer von Seiten der DIMB die Arbeit unterstÃ¼tzen wird, werden wir zunÃ¤chst intern diskutieren und dann zur Diskussion stellen. Danach liegt es an den lokalen Bikern, ob wir gemeinsam etwas auf die Beine stellen wollen und kÃ¶nnen. Aber auch hier bitte ich vor dem Hintergrund des Zeitplans um VerstÃ¤ndnis, dass wir nicht viel Zeit zum Diskutieren haben werden, sondern kurzfristig zu klÃ¤ren sein wird, wer die Arbeit macht und dann mit der Arbeit begonnen werden muss.

Wenn die Ergebnisse der Veranstaltung nicht auf Begeisterung stoÃen sollten, so lasst das bitte nicht an mir aus; ich finde das auch nicht toll. Es handelt sich hier auch nicht um einen offiziellen Bericht der DIMB, sondern nur um meinen ganz persÃ¶nlichen Eindruck und meine ganz persÃ¶nlichen Vorstellungen und VorschlÃ¤ge. DafÃ¼r bin ich um 6:30 aufgestanden, um in meiner Freizeit und ohne dass ich dafÃ¼r von irgendjemand (die DIMB eingeschlossen) etwas bekomme von 9 bis 14 Uhr in KÃ¶nigswinter zu sein  Auch war ich zum GlÃ¼ck nicht der einzige Interessierte, sondern es haben, soweit ich das feststellen konnte, auch Tilman, Merlin sowie ein weiterer Biker und eine Bikerin an der Veranstaltung teilgenommen.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (6. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für Deine Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung. Hört sich ja alles nicht so prickelnd an.
Ich hab in dem Zusammenhang aber mal ne andere Frage: Wie sieht es mit Rheinland Pfalz aus bzw. wo hört der NRW Teil des Parks auf.

Eine weitere Frage die ich mir stelle ist: Wer will das kontrollieren bzw. wer soll den Kontrolleur bezahlen. Der Hauptteil der Mountainbike Aktivität liegt in den frühen Morgen bzw. Abendstunden oder am Wochenende. Ich kann mir - angesichts der relativ geringen Größe des angedachten Parks- beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Kommunen hauptberufliche und mit hoheitlichen Rechten versehene "Park Ranger" einstellen, wie im Nationalpark Eifel.

Abgesehen davon, welche Strecken wären den erörterungswert und versprächen Erfolg, vom Wegekonzept ausgenommen zu werden. Ihr müsst ja hier nicht Eure Trails verraten, aber der Weg über den Nonnenstromberg oder der Ölbergrundweg sind ja schon jetzt die Hotspots, an denen sich Wanderer und unsereiner nicht immer "grün" sind. Hatte z.B. letztens die Diskussion "Was ist breit", was wenn der Weg erst "breit" ist aber dann mal kurz "schmal" wird.

Von der Herangehensweise her würde ich als Jurist auf die prinzipielle Vergleichbarkeit von Wanderern und Bikern abstellen. Beide Nutzen den Park zur Erholung. Beide beanspruchen von der breite her gleich viel Platz. Beide greifen mehr oder minder stark in die Natur ein. Ich denke, wenn man sich auf diesen Standpunkt stellt und versucht gemeinsam mit dem "Fußvolk" das Optimum herauszuholen, das Siebengebirge immer noch groß genug für alle ist. Praktischer Vorteil wäre, man könnte die Energien bündeln. Denn auch für die Wanderer wird es Einschränkungen geben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

Das ich erst vor kurzen ( Danke Karin ) das 7geb von der MTB Seite kennen gelehrt habe, finde ich die aktuelle Situation nicht sehr schön . 
Aber wie Helmut und Sebastian schon erleutert haben müssen wir andere in unser Boot ziehen. 
Auch die DIMB &  MTBvd. sollten hier uns doch unterstützen zusagen, damit man eine "Anleitung" hat.
Für mich als NICHT Jurist kann ich leider sehr wenig bis auf "meine Stimme" dazu beitragen. 
Also liebe Leute laßt was von euch Hören


----------



## HelmutK (6. September 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> *(1)* Ich hab in dem Zusammenhang aber mal ne andere Frage: Wie sieht es mit Rheinland Pfalz aus bzw. wo hört der NRW Teil des Parks auf.
> 
> *(2)* Eine weitere Frage die ich mir stelle ist: Wer will das kontrollieren bzw. wer soll den Kontrolleur bezahlen.
> 
> ...



(1) Der Nationalpark liegt ausschließlich NRW und erstreckt sich auf Teile des Gebiets der Städte Bonn, Königswinter und Bad Honnef. Genaueres ergibt sich aus den Entwürfen.

(2) Bringt uns diese Frage wirklich weiter?

(3) Dazu müssen die Locals den Wegeplan gründlich studieren und überzeugende Argumente vortragen, z. B. warum von Bikern nicht mehr Störungen ausgehen als von Wanderern, warum durch Biker keine Nutzungskonflikte mit Wanderern entstehen, etc. Und natürlich sollte man diese Argumente auch mit wissenschaftlich belegbaren Erkenntnissen unterfüttert sein.

(4) Das derzeit vorgesehene Wegenetz für Wanderer ist nach meinem Eindruck mindestens doppelt so groß wie das für Radfahrer.


----------



## HelmutK (6. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Für mich als NICHT Jurist kann ich leider sehr wenig bis auf "meine Stimme" dazu beitragen.



Das könnte man auch als Ausrede ansehen, denn es gibt viel zu tun Du musst nicht Jura studiert haben, um z. B. eine wissenschaftliche Studie zu Nutzerkonflikten durchzuarbeiten und daraus Argumente für unsere Zwecke abzuleiten, sondern nur bereit sein, etwas Freizeit am Schreibtisch zu verbringen. Wie wäre es z. B. mit dieser Lektüre

http://www.fachdokumente.lubw.baden...loadContent&filename=BWI22007SBer.pdf&FIS=203

Da stehen auch viele weiterführende Literaturhinweise drin


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das könnte man auch als Ausrede ansehen, denn es gibt viel zu tun Du musst nicht Jura studiert haben, um z. B. eine wissenschaftliche Studie zu Nutzerkonflikten durchzuarbeiten und daraus Argumente für unsere Zwecke abzuleiten, sondern nur bereit sein, etwas Freizeit am Schreibtisch zu verbringen. Wie wäre es z. B. mit dieser Lektüre
> 
> http://www.fachdokumente.lubw.baden...loadContent&filename=BWI22007SBer.pdf&FIS=203
> 
> Da stehen auch viele weiterführende Literaturhinweise drin



Na na nicht frech werden  . Etwas mehr Zeit am rechner zu verbringen ist nicht das Problem nur das Sachlich auf eine "Juristischen" Ebene zu bringen schon eher. Schließlich soll es ja nicht an einen Formfehler scheitern.
Muss mich mal mit der Materie etwas vertraut machen und dann sehen wir weiter , wobei das erscheinen bzw. die Anwesenheit genau so als wichtig empfinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (6. September 2009)

Ich verweise dabei doch noch mal auf die Vorgeschichte. Es ist ja nicht so, daß in früheren Phasen meinerseits nicht mehrmals versucht wurde. Leute an einen "Schreibtisch" zu bringen. Das wurde aber nie so richtig etwas. 

Der dann in vielen Sitzungen von der DIMB vertretene Grundsatz _"Alles offen, es sei denn, speziell (und begründet) gesperrt"_ zieht nun aber bei der Grundlage "Positivkartierung" nicht mehr, weil alles als gesperrt gelten wird, was nicht ausdrücklich in der Karte als Route dargestellt ist. Jetzt geht es in die Details.

Ich bin, so wir wir das in Königsinter gestern besprochen haben, sicher nicht der einzige, der viel Schreibtischarbeit zu machen bereit ist. Aber im Gegensatz zur früheren Phase müssen nun ortskundige Locals die Vorschläge (das können gerne auch Einzelvorschläge sein) machen, die Helmut, einige andere und ich dann über das 140-km-Netz hinaus zu verknoten haben werden.

Da wir diese Vorschläge _intern_ koordinieren werden, gibt es keinen Grund, irgendwelche (geheimen....) Trails nicht anzugeben bzw. vorzuschlagen. Hilfreich ist es dabei allerdings schon, wenn die Locals dazuschreiben, welch Vor- und Nachteile die jew. Trails haben.

Was dabei dann von der Grundlage her ein Weg oder kein Weg ist, spielt dem Grunde nach keine Rolle. Wichtiger wird sein, daß man letztendlich nicht gerade Strecken wie breit oder schmal auch immer  vorschlägt, deren Benutzung tatsächlich ökologisch schlecht wäre.    

Die Reihenfolge wäre also


Alles sammeln,
was auf der Karte gesperrt ist, aber freigegeben werden sollte
was über die Wege auf der Karte hinaus befahrbar werden sollte (z.B. bestimmte dauerhafte Wirtschaftswege, andere auf der TK eingetragene Strecken)
was es an weiteren Strecken gibt, die man aktuell auf der Grundkarte nicht findet.

das dann alles fachlich überprüfen (bevor es andere tun)
alles miteinander kooridinieren
ggf. Vorabstimmung mit Behörden
Einreichen des Vorschlages von DIMB & Co. vor dem 30.11.2009

Die eingangs genannte Sammlung müßte recht flott gehen, denn ich gehe davon aus, daß jeder Local "seine" Trails kennt. Ansonsten gilt Gorbis Spruch "Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben". Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Frist 30.11.2009 nicht verlängert würde.

Ich schlage weiterhin vor, daß wir eine Interessengemeinschaft im Forum installieren, weil Dritte nicht alles mitlesen müssen. Dort kann man dann auch Kartenausschnitte und Trail-Vorschläge sammeln.

Vorschläge sollten grundsätzlich auf den Positivkartierungen eingezeichnet werden (sollen ab Montag im Internet stehen). Linie auf Hardcopy reicht für die erste Phase, damit die Sache in einem lesbaren Zusammenhang bleibt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

Na das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Tilman (6. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an



Ich hoffe, das auch

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=297


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das auch
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=297



Sehr gut  jetzt müssen noch andere kommen


----------



## HelmutK (6. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na na nicht frech werden  . Etwas mehr Zeit am rechner zu verbringen ist nicht das Problem nur das Sachlich auf eine "Juristischen" Ebene zu bringen schon eher. Schließlich soll es ja nicht an einen Formfehler scheitern.
> Muss mich mal mit der Materie etwas vertraut machen und dann sehen wir weiter , wobei das erscheinen bzw. die Anwesenheit genau so als wichtig empfinde.



War auch nicht böse, sondern nur als Ansporn gemeint


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> War auch nicht böse, sondern nur als Ansporn gemeint



Bin schon aud Seite 13 ,  ein Anfang ist gemacht .Aber wie hast du dir das vorgestellt


----------



## HelmutK (7. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin schon aud Seite 13 ,  ein Anfang ist gemacht .Aber wie hast du dir das vorgestellt



Genau so Was wir mit dem Forschungsbericht anfangen können (m. E. eine ganze Menge) sollten wir in der IG diskutieren.


----------



## sibby08 (8. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe heute Post von der Bezirksregierung KÃ¶ln bekommen

"Sehr geehrter Herr Siebertz, 
hiermit bitte Sie, aus der Anlage die Beantwortung Ihrer Stellungnahme im Rahmen der informellen AnhÃ¶rung zum Entwurf des Wegekonzeptes im geplanten "BÃ¼rgernationalpark Siebengebirge" zu entnehmen. 
Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen 
Im Auftrag
gez. Brandt 
ã
Bezirksregierung KÃ¶ln
Dezernat 51 - Natur- und Landschaftsschutz, Fischerei
50606 KÃ¶ln"

Dran hing ein 7 Seiten PDF mit ErlÃ¤uterungen/ Ergebnissen zu der bis 20.10.2008 stattgefundenen AnhÃ¶rung.

Das haben doch bestimmt noch mehr bekommen, oder?


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Das haben doch bestimmt noch mehr bekommen, oder?


 
Schaust Du hier, da bist auch Du gut aufgehoben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe heute Post von der Bezirksregierung KÃ¶ln bekommen
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr Siebertz,
> ...



Ich habs auch eben bekommen 

 bin aber mit der Auflistung so garnicht einverstanden


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2009)

Habe gerade auch das Schreiben von der BRK bekommen.
Granatenstark.
Im Oktober 2008 (!!!) von mir/MTBvD abgeschickt und nun eine Stellungnahme dazubekommen.

Unter Nr. 47 (der beteiligten Träger und Betroffene) Punkt 1 bis 8 wurde auf 8 Seiten Antworten gegeben. Kurzum ein Auszug:

Die BZR Köln ist der Meinung, dass der überwiegende Großteil traditionsgemäß auf die Wanderer, Spaziergänger und Jogger entfällt und die Radfahrer inkl.Mountainbiker und Reiter eine zahlenmäßig untergeordnete Bedeutung haben. 



> Außerdem soll der Nationalpark auch der naturkundlichen Bildung und dem Naturerlebnis der Bevölkerung dienen. Dieses Naturerlebnis ist jedoch für Fußgänger in einem zu großen Umfang eingeschränkt, wenn jeder ausgewiesene Weg zugleich für das Radfahren zur Verfügung stünde. Nur dort, wo sich Fußgänger und Radfahrer aufgrund der Breite und Beschaffenheit der Wege weitestgehend ungestört begegnen können, ist eine Mehrfachnutzung des Weges im Wegeplan vorgesehen.





> Entgegen zahlreicher Forderungen bleibt das Mountainbiking im Siebengebirge auf den zum Radfahren gekennzeichneten Wegen gestattet. Für Mountainbiker wird es keine gesondert ausgewiesenen Wege geben, unabhängig davon, ob es sich um Mountainbiker oder Tourenfahrer handelt. Aufgrund Ihrer Ausführungen (BZR Köln bezieht sich auf das MTBvD-Pilotprojekt "Angebote statt Verbote!") gibt es für Mountainbiker im nahe gelegenen Bergischen Land bereits Ausweichmöglichkeit.



Mein Fazit:

Das 7GB soll für Mountainbiker weitestgehend unattraktiv gemacht werden. Neben der guten Arbeit einiger Weniger (Verbände/Vereine/Einzelpersonen) ist bei den Mountainbiker nach wie vor das Hauptproblem, dass gerade für solche politischen Entscheidungen (wie im 7 GB) der Organisationsgrad der Mountainbiker grenzwertartig gegen Null geht.

Das sind die Zahlen und das Elend zugleich:


80.000.000 Einwohner in Deutschland
30.000.000 fahren davon Rad und
17.000.000 haben ein Mountainbike und davon fahren
  5.000.000 regelmäßig pro Woche mehrmals mit dem MTB
Aber von 30.000.000 Radfahrern sind nur 300.000 in Radsportverbänden/-vereinen organisiert. 



Wir wollen nicht querfeldein und auch nicht abseits der Wege fahren, aber wir wollen auch auf schmalen, naturbelassenen Wege fahren dürfen.
Und wir wollen nicht schlechter behandelt werden als Fußgänger und Wanderer.
Aber die meisten Wandervereine/-verbände wurden schon vor über hundert Jahren gegründet, sind bestens aufgestellt und in Politik sowie Wirtschaft vernetzt. Diese bessere Ausgangsposition für die Interessensvertretung können wir nur ausgleichen, wenn wir unseren Organisationsgrad erhöhen.

Mitgliedschaft in einem Radsportverband/-verein ist nicht uncool sondern sichert auf Dauer, gerade in der Nähe von Ballungsgebieten, legale Nutzungsmöglichkeiten.

Touren organisieren, gemeinsam Spass am Mountainbiking haben, sind eine feine Sache. Aber langsam wird es Zeit, uns als große Gruppe zu organisieren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. September 2009)

Dann würde ich sagen rein mit dir in die Interessengemeinschaft


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen rein mit dir in die Interessengemeinschaft



Danke für die Einladung.  Komme darauf zurück.

Aber ich schrieb "als große Gruppe organisieren".

Auf die Aussage (und andere in diesem Zusammenhang) hin, dass über 17. Mio Einwohner ein Mountainbike besitzen und es aktiv nutzen, wurde uns wie folgt geantwortet:



> Zu berücksichtigen ist, dass die meisten Wanderer, Spaziergänger sowie Anwohner am und im Siebengebirge, die dort zu Fuß unterwegs sind, nicht in einem Verein organisiert sind. Zudem sind auch viele Radfahrer und Mountainbiker nicht ausschließlich per Rad, sonder ebenfalls zu Fuß unterwegs. Als Bezugsebene der von Ihnen genannten Zahlen wurde ganz Deutschland gewählt. Den Aussagewert der vorgelegten Zahlen vermag ich daher für diesen konkreten Wegeplan nicht zu erkennen.


Das ist sehr geil.

Anders ausgedrückt:


80.000.000 Einwohner davon
5.000.000 echte aktive Mountainbiker
bezogen auf Bonn


500.000 Einwohner davon
rund 30.000 echte aktive Mountainbiker
WO BITTE SIND DIE?

Wenn davon nur 10% in lokalen oder überregionalen Vereinen/Verbänden organisiert wäre, würde das mit dem NP/7GB anders laufen.

Ehrlich, da nützen auf Dauer nur Mitgliederzahlen.
Genauso wie der VVS seine Mitgliederzahlen in die Waagschale wirft.


EDIT: Muss zum Biketreff.


----------



## HelmutK (9. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Genauso wie der VVS seine Mitgliederzahlen in die Waagschale wirft.



Die kann man auf seiner Homepage (rechts oben auf Mitmachen klicken http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de/) nachlesen: 1600

Und hier kann man sehen, wem das Siebengebirge gehört http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de/besitzkarte.htm


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die kann man auf seiner Homepage (rechts oben auf Mitmachen klicken http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de/) nachlesen: 1600
> 
> Und hier kann man sehen, wem das Siebengebirge gehört http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de/besitzkarte.htm



Danke. Aber die Infos habe ich bereits seit vielen Monden.

Die Stärken des VVS sind nicht nur sein Grundbesitz im 7GB und seine Mitgliederzahl (die ja eher klein ist) sondern sein Netzwerk.

Diese Verflechtung von Interessen, Positionen/Funktionen in Politik/Wirtschaft und Vereinsführung macht die Einflussstärke des VVS aus. 

Würde sich ein Mountainbikergruppe im direkten Einzugsgebiet des 7GB bilden, zahlenmäßig eine gleiche oder sogar höhere Mitgliederzahl auf die Beine/Räder stellen, sich als e.V. organisieren oder sich bestehenden Strukturen (Radsportvereine vor Ort, DIMB oder MTBvD) anschließen, sähe die Diskussion anders aus. Deswegen schätze ich trotz aller Sinnhaftigkeit die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten einer kleinen (elitäten) Interessengemeinschaft eher gering ein.

Wenn ich mir die Antworten auf meine 8 Fragen und Anregungen ansehe, ist hier der NP bereits auf die Schiene gestellt. Trotz aller Anregungen war die Standardantwort "Zur Kenntnis genommen". Danach folgte ein mehr oder minder lange Rechtfertigungstext (Auszüge s.o.), warum alles so bleiben soll wie geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Deswegen schätze ich trotz aller Sinnhaftigkeit die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten einer kleinen (elitäten) Interessengemeinschaft eher gering ein.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Antworten auf meine 8 Fragen und Anregungen ansehe, ist hier der NP bereits auf die Schiene gestellt.


 
Und was ist die konkrete Konsequenz daraus für den MTBvD? Was konkret will der MTBvD in Sachen Nationalpark Siebengebirge unternehmen?


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> *Und was ist die konkrete Konsequenz daraus für den MTBvD?* Was konkret will der MTBvD in Sachen Nationalpark Siebengebirge unternehmen?



Gegenfrage: Was wird die DIMB machen?

*EDIT:* Zukünftig Theo Zwanzigers Leitspruch beherzigen und umsetzen.


----------



## Cheetah (10. September 2009)

Leute,
nach all den Jahren des 7GB Dramas, bitte vermeidet die Worte ADFC, DIMB und MTBvD. Benutzt bitte ich oder wir.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Leute,
> *nach all den Jahren des 7GB Dramas*, bitte vermeidet die Worte ADFC, DIMB und MTBvD. Benutzt bitte *ich* oder wir.



Keine Sorge, nach der Zeit "Schrecken ohne Ende" folgt nun recht schnell das Ende mit Schrecken. Meine *ich*.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (10. September 2009)

Das schöne am biken fand ich immer : Kein Verein, keine Oberfarbenmuckel, kein "WasmachendreideutschewennsiesichtreffensiegründeneinenVerein"

Lasst uns das 7G kaufen.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Das schöne am biken fand ich immer : Kein Verein, keine Oberfarbenmuckel, kein "WasmachendreideutschewennsiesichtreffensiegründeneinenVerein"
> 
> *Lasst uns das 7G kaufen.*



Ja, ne, is klar. (3 braucht man fürs Überleben, 7 zum Gründen )
Bekommen keine große Gruppe auf die Kette,
aber mit einem 10 Euro Schein wendeln und
einen auf "Was kostet das 7GB denn nun?" machen? 

Das Problem der Mountainbiker in Deutschland ist,
das sie die Mentalität der Nordamerikaner und Kanadier inne haben
und ihre Sport konfliktfrei bei durchschnittlich 230 Einwohner pro km² ausleben wollen.

EDIT: USA = 31 Einwohner pro km² und Kanada = 3,3 Einwohner pro km²


----------



## supasini (10. September 2009)

Ja ne, is klar - aber mir gibt es schon zu denken, dass das "Angebote statt Verbote" nun als Argument dafür verwendet wird, dass man ja nicht im 7GB beiken muss, weil es im Sauerland so schöne Angebotstrails gibt...
grundsätzlich: wenn ALLE Trails offen sind, dann entzerrt sich die Problematik, insbes. wenn sich alle an die Spielregeln halten. ("Open Trails"-Konzept und "Trail-Rules")

just my 2ct.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Ja ne, is klar - aber mir gibt es schon zu denken, dass das "Angebote statt Verbote" nun als Argument dafür verwendet wird, dass man ja nicht im 7GB beiken muss, weil es im Sauerland so schöne Angebotstrails gibt...
> *grundsätzlich: wenn ALLE Trails offen sind, dann entzerrt sich die Problematik, insbes. wenn sich alle an die Spielregeln halten. ("Open Trails"-Konzept und "Trail-Rules")*
> 
> just my 2ct.



Bin absolut Deiner Meinung.
Aber wenn Du Dir nur die Auszüge ansiehst, die ich auf meine Fragen/Anregungen bekommen habe, dann erkennt man doch klar und deutlich, dass die Politik nicht gewillt ist, auf *UNSERE* (im Sinne von *WIR*, wie Cheetah es gefordert) Vorschläge einzugehen.


----------



## Tazz (10. September 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> "WasmachendreideutschewennsiesichtreffensiegründeneinenVerein"



Och nöööö 



Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Lasst uns das 7G kaufen.



*Ich* will´s *auch *kaufen ​


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. September 2009)

Auch hier mal die Frage wer hat Lust am Dienstag Abend als altanative Sportart Pützchen zu besuchen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (13. September 2009)

Hier sind weitere Informationstermine angekündigt:

http://www.buergernationalpark-siebengebirge.de/content/pages/wegekonzept/informationstermine.php

Und hier können die Materialen zur Infoverstanstaltung am 05.09.2009 in Königswinter eingesehen werden

http://7-gebirge.naturschutz-fachinformationen-nrw.de/7-gebirge/content/de/start.html


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. September 2009)

Der eigentliche Sprengstoff liegt in den beiden Wegekonzepten 

Karte zum Wegekonzept-Teil Nord
Karte zum Wegekonzept-Teil Süd
die Teil des Gesetzentwurfs werden sollen. Dieses Wegekonzept *muss* als ganzes abgelehnt werden !!!


----------



## Merlin (14. September 2009)

> Dieses Wegekonzept *muss* als ganzes abgelehnt werden !!!



Da wirst du aber nicht mit durchkommen, da könntest du genauso gut  versuchen, das Grundgesetz als ganzes abzulehnen...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. September 2009)

*Quelle: Kölnische Rundschau

* *Das Siebengebirge muss sich neu positionieren*

 Von MARC HOFFMANN, 12.09.09, 07:18h
*Helmut Wachowiak hat wenig dafür übrig, wenn Legenden gestrickt werden. Aussagen wie: Ins Siebengebirge kommen jedes Jahr bis zu sechs Millionen Touristen oder...*


*BAD HONNEF / KÖNIGSWINTER. *
Helmut Wachowiak hat wenig dafür übrig, wenn Legenden gestrickt werden. Aussagen wie: Ins Siebengebirge kommen jedes Jahr bis zu sechs Millionen Touristen oder Mit einem Nationalpark wird das Siegengebirge von Touristen überrannt sind für ihn bar jeglicher Vernunft. Der Tourismusexperte und Professor an der Internationalen Fachhochschule Bad Honnef-Bonn verlässt sich lieber auf die Wissenschaft. Eine Studie, der Masterplan Tourismus Siebengebirge im Auftrag des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises, die er gemeinsam mit 50 seiner Studenten derzeit erarbeitet, hat dabei Erstaunliches ans Licht gebracht: Im Siebengebirge sind deutlich mehr Übernachtungsgäste, dafür aber viel weniger Tagestouristen unterwegs, als bisher angenommen. Und: Bei den Besuchern handelt es sich nicht ausschließlich um Senioren.Dieser Masterplan, der in seiner endgültigen Fassung samt Maßnahmenkatalog Anfang 2010 vorliegen wird, soll die Planungsgrundlage sein, um das Siebengebirge fit zu machen für einen qualitätsvollen Tourismus in der Zukunft - mit oder ohne den umstrittenen Nationalpark. Dass etwas getan werden muss, daran ließ Wachowiak, als er gestern mit Landrat Frithof Kühn sowie Vertretern der Städte Bad Honnef und Königswinter die ersten Ergebnisse der Untersuchung vorstellte, keine Zweifel. Seit 15 Jahren befindet sich das Siebengebirge in einer Phase der Stagnation. Ohne eine Neupositionierung wird das Siebengebirge abgehängt!
Doch um der Politik konkrete Vorschläge für Projekte machen zu können, wollten Wachowiak und seine Studenten den Touristen an sich und dessen Erwartungen erst einmal kennen lernen. Daher wurden zwischen April und Juni insgesamt 1400 Besucher des Siebengebirges (die Erholungssuchenden, die im Siebengebirge oder der näheren Umgebung leben, wurden nicht berücksichtigt!) an 26 verschiedenen Standorten in Königswinter, Bad Honnef, Bonn oder Unkel / Rheinbreitbach / Erpel / Linz befragt.
Auf einen Übernachtungsgast kamen rein rechnerisch vier Tagesgäste. Da bislang allgemein bei 230 000 Ankünften von Übernachtungsgästen in Königswinter und Bad Honnef von einem Verhältnis von 1:17 ausgegangen worden sei, kam man auf 3,9 Millionen Tagesgäste pro Jahr (11 000 pro Tag). Diese Zahl ist aufgrund unserer Ergebnisse unhaltbar, betonte Wachowiak, der sich aber nicht auf eine konkrete Zahl festlegen wollte.
Auffallend an den Befragungsergebnissen ist auch: Es gibt deutlich mehr Beherbergungsbetriebe als in den offiziellen Statistiken ausgewiesen. Denn Pensionen, Ferienhäuser oder Hotels werden erst ab einer Bettenzahl von acht in der Statistik geführt. Gänzlich fehlen würden ebenso all die Gäste, die bei Freunden, Bekannten oder Verwandten unterkommen. Das waren immerhin 28 Prozent der Befragten.
Ansonsten sind im Siebengebirge alle Altersgruppen anzutreffen - vom Kleinkind bis zum Senior; 47,2 Prozent sind Männer (im Schnitt 45,3 Jahre), 52,8 Prozent Frauen (43,6 Jahre). Auf die Frage, warum sie den Naturpark aufsuchen, nannten die Befragten stets mehrere Motive. An vorderster Stelle: Um die Natur zu genießen, gefolgt von erholen & entspannen sowie Wandern / Nordic Walking. 67,6 Prozent der Besucher reisen mit dem Auto an (laut Wachowiak deutlich weniger als angenommen), immerhin 13 Prozent mit dem Zug. Fragen mit Blick auf den Nationalpark haben zudem gezeigt, dass es sich nicht um ein Projekt für Ältere handelt.
Christoph Schwarz, Umweltdezernent des Kreises, sah sich durch die Studie in seinen Bemühungen um die Gründung des Nationalparks bestätigt, da die Besucher die Natur erleben wollten: Ich bin überzeugt, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind. Bürgermeisterin Wally Feiden betonte, Bad Honnef habe im Tourismus, eine wichtige Säule für die Stadt, nur eine Chance, wenn wir uns regional fortbewegen. Der Nationalpark stärkt die regionale Verzahnung. 
Königswinters Technischer Beigeordneter Hubert Kofferath sagte: Die Probleme sind zutreffend geschildert. Die Aufgabenstellungen sind klar; mit oder ohne Nationalpark. Das ist nicht so eine spannende Frage. Und Landrat Kühn hob hervor: Es geht um keinen Massentourismus. Es geht um Menschen, die die Natur, Vielfalt und Schönheit der Landschaft suchen und Wert auf Qualität in der Gastronomie und Hotellerie legen.


----------



## HelmutK (23. September 2009)

Am Sonntag findet in Bad Honnef der Bürgerentscheid statt:

http://www.bad-honnef.de/service/rathaus/wahlen/be09/formulare/infoblatt.pdf

Für alle anderen, aber auch die Biker aus Bad Honnef, die zu dem Bürgernationalpark Bad Honnef im förmlichen Anhörungsverfahren Stellung nehmen wollen, besteht in der IG Beteiligungsverfahren Siebengebirge die Möglichkeit zur gemeinsamen Erarbeitung einer Stellungnahme. Wer mitmachen will, ist herzlich eingeladen, sich anzumelden und mitzumachen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. September 2009)

Und lest die Frage bloß ganz genau, auf dass Ihr das Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle macht!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2009)

hat nix direkt mit dem thema zu tun, aber so grob  wofür sind diese weißen tücher auf dem waldboden ?? und das über hunderte m² grob geschätzt! ist mir auf dem weg zum ölberg übern großen breiten waldweg vom einkehrhaus aus aufgefallen  wohl irgend nen biologischen sinn oder hat sich da ein künstler ausgelebt und hatte nen bissel bettwäsche übrig ?
grüße


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> hat nix direkt mit dem thema zu tun, aber so grob  wofür sind diese weißen tücher auf dem waldboden ?? und das über hunderte m² grob geschätzt! ist mir auf dem weg zum ölberg übern großen breiten waldweg vom einkehrhaus aus aufgefallen  wohl irgend nen biologischen sinn oder hat sich da ein künstler ausgelebt und hatte nen bissel bettwäsche übrig ?
> grüße



Sogenannte OKZSVMBS

OKZSVMBS = Optische Kontrolle zur Sichtung vom Mountainbikespuren

Wer drüberfährt, wird erfasst. Fotos der Spuren gehen dann an CSI Miami und die werten in ihren Reifendatenbank die Fotos aus und ermitteln den Halter des Bikes. Alles im Rahmen der Kontrollmaßnahmen im 7GB. Unterstützt wird die Maßnahme durch einen neuen Spionagesatelliten der NSA, der 24h auf das 7GB ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sogenannte OKZSVMBS
> 
> OKZSVMBS = Optische Kontrolle zur Sichtung vom Mountainbikespuren
> 
> Wer drüberfährt, wird erfasst. Fotos der Spuren gehen dann an CSI Miami und die werten in ihren Reifendatenbank die Fotos aus und ermitteln den Halter des Bikes. Alles im Rahmen der Kontrollmaßnahmen im 7GB. Unterstützt wird die Maßnahme durch einen neuen Spionagesatelliten der NSA, der 24h auf das 7GB ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. September 2009)

ich bleibe skeptisch


----------



## Splash (27. September 2009)

Mal etwas erfreuliches zum Thema: Bad Honnefer Bürger haben heute abgestimmt und dem Nationalpark ihr klares Nein ausgesprochen. Aber lest selbst:



> Es gibt keinen Nationalpark Siebengebirge bei uns im RBRS Land. Die Bad Honnefer haben ihrer Stadt untersagt, bei den weiteren Planungen mitzumachen.
> 
> 60,9 Prozent der Bürger in Bad Honnef haben die Frage zum Bürgerentscheid mit "Ja" beantwortet, 31,1 Prozent mit "Nein".
> 
> Damit zieht sich Bad Honnef zurück, aber auch das Land NRW. Denn nur wenn alle am Siebengebirge beteiligten Kommunen den "Bürgernationalpark" wollen, sollten die Planungen dafür weiter gehen.


Quelle: http://www.radiobonn.de/bonn/rb/397018/news/bonn_rhein-sieg

Damit sollte das Thema hoffentlich vom Tisch sein. Oder wird jetzt noch mal was ausgebuddelt, womit die Kommunen weiter machen können?


----------



## Cheetah (27. September 2009)

Es wird den Politikern schon gelingen, das Wählervotum zu umgehen, keine Angst. 

Der Nationalpark ist gestorben, es lebe der Bürgernationalpark, oder der NRW-Park.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2009)

Der BÃ¼rgerentscheid in Bad Honnef wird nach dem vorlÃ¤ufigen Endergebnis auf keine âFortfÃ¼hrung der Faktensammlungâ hinauslaufen (es wurde nicht die Zustimmung zum Nationalpark abgefragt, sondern die FortfÃ¼hrung der Untersuchung zu einem solchen). Rund 4.000 WÃ¤hler hÃ¤tten mit âJaâ stimmen mÃ¼ssen, um dies aufzuhalten. Rund 8.100 haben dies getan , ca.5.150 haben dagegen âNeinâ gesagt.

Was heiÃt dies nun fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker?

a) die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das der Nationalpark kommt, ist gesunken. Das Land hatte (!) einmal zugesagt, es wÃ¼rde gegen den BÃ¼rgerwillen keinen NP geben.

b) vÃ¶llig unabhÃ¤ngig vom Nationalpark ist aber, und darauf wurde schon Ã¶fters hingewiesen, die Wegenetzplanung im 7GB. 
*Und hier besteht unsererseits dringender Handlungsbedarf,* um der bikerunfreundlichen BehÃ¶rdenplanung zumindest etwas Einhalt zu gebieten! Arbeit gibt es genug, es fehlt aber noch an hilfreichen HÃ¤nden der Locals. Wer mit anpacken mÃ¶chte, sei auf obenstehenden Post Nr. 382 in diesem Thread verwiesen. Die zugehÃ¶rige Arbeits-IG (Zulassung erforderlich, erfolgt umgehend nach Beantragung) findet sich hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=297


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Splash schrieb:


> Mal etwas erfreuliches zum Thema: Bad Honnefer Bürger haben heute abgestimmt und dem Nationalpark ihr klares Nein ausgesprochen. Aber lest selbst:
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.radiobonn.de/bonn/rb/397018/news/bonn_rhein-sieg
> ...



Danke für die Info.

Bei den ganzen Wahlnachrichten am heutigen Tage ein mal wirklich eindeutiges nicht interpretierbares Wählervotum.



Cheetah schrieb:


> Es wird den Politikern schon gelingen, das Wählervotum zu umgehen, keine Angst.
> 
> Der Nationalpark ist gestorben, es lebe der Bürgernationalpark, oder der NRW-Park.



Freuen wir uns doch erstmal über den Zwischenstand.
Der Nationalpark 7GB kommt nicht.
Aber ...

die für Mountainbiker einschränkende Wegeverordnung im 7GB ist deswegen nicht vom Tisch.
Bleiben wir also weiter am Ball.


----------



## HelmutK (27. September 2009)

Zahlen zum Bürgerentscheid können hier nachgelesen werden:

http://wahl.bad-honnef.de/be09/frameset.php5?file=status_karte&wahl=42&frame=true

Aber auch wenn der Nationalpark nicht kommen sollte, die 2,5m Regel ist derzeit Realität und wird, so die Aussagen in der Informationsveranstaltung am 05.09.2009, durch einen Wegeplan ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (27. September 2009)

2,5m Regel hin oder her. Ohne Nationalpark wird es keine entsprechenden Ranger geben. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht der erste Plus-Punkt.

Das Wegenetz ist in der Tat eine andere Thematik. inwieweit diese aber weiter verfolgt und wie durchgezogen wird, werden wir nun sehen. Ebenso werden sich die Politiker nun was neues einfallen lassen müssen. Selbst wenn der Spuk nicht vom Tisch ist, so kann man nun ein wenig durchatmen ... 

Ich möchte an der Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Bürgerinitiative aussprechen, ohne die dieses (Zwischen-)Ergebnis nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Daran erkennt man mal wieder, dass ohne vernünftige Einmischung nichts läuft, bzw es schon wa sbringt, für seine Meinung einzustehen. Falls sich da jemand informieren möchte -> Werbung in meiner Signatur ...


----------



## Quarkwade (28. September 2009)

Splash schrieb:


> 2,5m Regel hin oder her. Ohne Nationalpark wird es keine entsprechenden Ranger geben. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht der erste Plus-Punkt.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splash (28. September 2009)

Quarkwade schrieb:


> Mir würde es nicht reichen, das keine hauptamtlichen Kontrolettis kommen werden. Die selbsternannten Waldpolizisten nerven genauso.
> 
> Wichtig bleibt das Ziel eine angemessene Regelung für die Biker in den Wegenutzungsregelungen zu erreichen!




Möchtegern-Sherrifs und -Blockwarte wird es immer wieder geben. An der Stelle hilft es wohl nur, für ein vernünftiges Miteinander zu werben und dieses auch zu praktizieren. In dem Sinne ... Fair on Trails! 

Was die Wegenutzungsregelungen angeht, so glaube ich nicht daran, dass die 2,5m-Regelung sich kippen lässt. Lustigerweise habe ich noch nie auch nur einen Konflikt auf einem schmalen Weg im Siebengebirge erlebt, sehr wohl aber auf den Forstautobahnen ...


----------



## sun909 (28. September 2009)

...gerade offizielle Mitteilung aus dem Ministerium:

Die Planung für den Nationalpark wird aufgrund des Votums aus Bad Honnef nicht weiter fortgesetzt!

Quelle: 1Live


----------



## LIDDL (28. September 2009)

ja, habs auch gerade gehört.   voll Geil!
ein Dank an alle Honneffer Wähler!

& so,... keep on Riding!


----------



## Red Devil (28. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Planung für den Nationalpark wird aufgrund des Votums aus Bad Honnef nicht weiter fortgesetzt...



...den Wegeplan werden Sie aber trotzdem durch setzen und sei es aus trotz!


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2009)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ...den Wegeplan werden Sie aber trotzdem durch setzen und sei es aus trotz!



Jou, da werden sie nun alle Kraft reinlegen und das mit aller Härte durchziehen. Dann brauchsts auch keine Ranger um auf den Trails einkassiert zu werden.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. September 2009)

Aber wer soll denn kassieren? Das Ordnungsamt wird sich bedanken, sich am Ölbergrundweg auf die Lauer zu legen. Der Förster ? Eher nicht.

Und das Wege wie der über den Nonnenstromberg freigegeben werden, glaub ich eher nicht.

Meine Prognose als Jurist: Et is, wie et is.
Der Nationalpark mit all seinen wirklichen Nachteilen ist vom Tisch und wie auch immer sie das Kind nun nennen, Naturpark, Bürgerpark etc. ist völlig gleich.

Und am Rande bemerkt: Manche Abfahrten/Wege hätten eine Schonung echt nötig. War gestern an der Löwenburg und der letzte Teil des Trails darunter sieht echt bescheiden aus. Alles ausgewaschen, palltgetreten etc. Denke aber auch, das dort zum Großteil das Fußvolk schuld ist.


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Aber wer soll denn kassieren? Das Ordnungsamt wird sich bedanken, sich am Ölbergrundweg auf die Lauer zu legen. Der Förster ? Eher nicht.
> 
> Und das Wege wie der über den Nonnenstromberg freigegeben werden, glaub ich eher nicht.
> 
> ...



Das ist gut  so wie es ist 
und dann müssen wir es auch nicht kaufen


----------



## Waschbaer (28. September 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Et is, wie et is.



So siehts aus. Zwar werden sich durch die abschließende Freigabe nur bestimmter Wege für das Radfahren im Rahmen des Wegeplans einige Hilfssheriffs zusätzlich bestätigt fühlen. 

Ohne Nationalpark wird der Wegeplan aber wohl letztlich ein zahnloser Tiger bleiben, mit dem es sich leben lassen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> .....Und am Rande bemerkt: Manche Abfahrten/Wege hätten eine Schonung echt nötig. War gestern an der Löwenburg und der letzte Teil des Trails darunter sieht echt bescheiden aus. Alles ausgewaschen, palltgetreten etc. Denke aber auch, das dort zum Großteil das Fußvolk schuld ist.



Und was ist jetzt daran so dramatisch ?!  Hauptadern zu bekannten Etablissements im 7GB werden für die Autos hübsch hergerichtet, beradelte oder bewanderte m² werden mal wieder in Frage gestellt. Diese zu sperren oder zu schonen würde bedeuten das unberührtes herhalten müßte. Da schneiden sich doch Wege Blockierer immer wieder ins eigene Fleisch. Sehe immer wieder wie dann hübsch drumherum neue Pfade entstehen. Da hat mal wieder jemand ganz doll nachgedacht. Ich wiederum übe da immer hübsch den Bunnyhop. Dieses peinliche Katz und Maus Spiel amüsiert mich jedesmal wieder ! 

PS: Danke an alle Honnefer die dieses Geldgeile Nationalpark Ego Projekt nicht unterstützt haben


----------



## joscho (29. September 2009)

Kurzbericht der Lokalzeit:

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/re...lokalzeit_koeln.xml?offset=1229&autoPlay=true


----------



## GelattoMaximus (29. September 2009)

So ist nur erstmal für *2 Jahre* Ruhe, solange der Bürgerentscheid gültig ist!
Quelle!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (29. September 2009)

mehr als zwei Jahre. Der Bürgerentscheid war für juristische Verhältnisse mehr als deutlich und eine solche "Klatsche" holt sich so schnell keiner wieder ab. Denke es wird auf der Ebene unter Nationalpark weitergehen. Aber ohne Ranger.

Der werd ich 

Und dann heisst es "Ruhe im Wald"


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2009)

Heute morgen hab ich kurz was im Radio gehört, daß sich der VVS von den anderen Gemeinden (außer Bad Honnef) die Einrichtung eines Zweckverbands wünscht, wohl um finanziell entlastet zu werden.


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Heute morgen hab ich kurz was im Radio gehört, daß sich der VVS von den anderen Gemeinden (außer Bad Honnef) die Einrichtung eines Zweckverbands wünscht, wohl um finanziell entlastet zu werden.



Tja, und schon geht die Hintertür auf und alte Finanzierungsideen halten wieder Einzug und werden mit neuer Farbe (Zweckverband) modetauglich gemacht.


----------



## sun909 (29. September 2009)

...irgendwoher muß das Geld für die Pflege ja kommen.

Und der VVS scheint nicht sonderlich auf Rosen gebettet zu sein. 

Insofern ist ein Zweckverband ggf. ganz ok.

Das Wegekonzept wird auch kommen, daran gibt es wohl wenig Zweifel. Aber Hauptziel der meisten hier ist wohl die Vermeidung von Rangern mit entsprechender Befugnis zum GeldABnehmen... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Splash (29. September 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass die Gefahr "Ranger" erst mal gebannt ist. 

Ob das Wegenetz kommt und in welcher Form ist ja noch offen. Ob es nun entsprechend weiter verfolgt wird, darüber kann spekuliert werden. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass es nicht mehr in dem Tempo voran getrieben werden kann, wie geplant. Und auch die Gelder für den Rückbau bestimmter Wege werden nun nicht mehr da sein.

Lasst uns weiter auf ein freundliches Miteinander aller Nutzer des 7GB hoffen


----------



## bibi1952 (29. September 2009)

Splash schrieb:


> Lasst uns weiter auf ein freundliches Miteinander aller Nutzer des 7GB hoffen



Hallo, 
als gelegenlicher Nutzer der Trails im Siebengebirge möchte ich folgende Anregung zur Diskussion stellen:

Warum gehen wir Mountainbiker nicht auf den VVS zu und bieten unsere Hilfe bei der Wegepflege an?
Der VVS ist überaltert und hat keinen Nachwuchs. Die Biker sind jung, tatkräftig und sind mit den Bikes schneller an den schlechten Wegstellen, um diese wieder herzurichten. Man trifft sich im Zentrum, fragt nach, wo ist was zu machen und fährt mit Kettensäge, Klappspaten, Rosenschere im Rucksack los, bessert was aus und testet die Strecke anschließend  wieder.

Ich möchte mich als Organisator nicht in den Vordergrund drängen, hier sind die Locals gefragt. Mein Heimatrevier ist das Naafbachtal. Hier habe ich oft Werkzeug im Rucksack, um die Pfade wieder frei zu machen.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> als gelegenlicher Nutzer der Trails im Siebengebirge möchte ich folgende Anregung zur Diskussion stellen:
> 
> Warum gehen wir Mountainbiker nicht auf den VVS zu und bieten unsere Hilfe bei der Wegepflege an?
> ...



Die gleiche Idee habe ich auch schon gehabt.
Die 7en-Hiller müßte man doch auch zu solchen Aktionen bewegen können.
Muß halt jemand in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Splash (29. September 2009)

Die Idee ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut und ich würde gerne meine helfende Hand anbieten, sonfern sich jemand für die Orga findet. Ich bin mehr im südlichen Teil (auch NRW) unterwegs ...


----------



## Trekki (29. September 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Die gleiche Idee habe ich auch schon gehabt.
> Die 7en-Hiller müßte man doch auch zu solchen Aktionen bewegen können.
> Muß halt jemand in die Hand nehmen.


Ich vermute, dass vor der Arbeit erst einmal gegenseitiges Kennenlernen ansteht. Ich erinnere nur einmal an die Wege-Begehung für MTB: dort hat der Vertreter vom VVS seinen blanken Hass auf die Radfahrer nur sehr dürftig verdeckt. Ich selbst war von seinen Aussagen doch sehr erschrocken. Bedeutet für mich, dass ich meine Freizeit nur ungerne mit ihm verbringen möchte.
Aber wie ich einleitend geschrieben habe: wahrscheinlich müssen wir uns erst Kennenlernen.

-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (29. September 2009)

Die 7en-Hiller müßte man doch auch zu solchen Aktionen bewegen können.


DIE 7HILLER SIND RENNFAHRER!!!KEINE LANDSCHAFTSPFLEGER


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass vor der Arbeit erst einmal gegenseitiges Kennenlernen ansteht. Ich erinnere nur einmal an die Wege-Begehung für MTB: dort hat der Vertreter vom VVS seinen blanken Hass auf die Radfahrer nur sehr dürftig verdeckt. Ich selbst war von seinen Aussagen doch sehr erschrocken. Bedeutet für mich, dass ich meine Freizeit nur ungerne mit ihm verbringen möchte.
> Aber wie ich einleitend geschrieben habe: wahrscheinlich müssen wir uns erst Kennenlernen.
> 
> -trekki



Ich sehe da ähnliche Probleme wie John.
Solche Vereine aus älteren Herrschaften lassen sich nur schwer zur Zusammenarbeit mit (verhassten) anderen Menschen die dann doch ein wenig andere Interessen vertreten, animieren. 
Da kann man noch so oft betonen das wir auch nur Waldnutzer sind die die Natur geniessen wollen.
Wir werden immer die bösen Biker bleiben die "ihre" Wege benutzen und sie bei ihren Wanderungen stören.

Ich habe leider persönlich schon solche schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Eifelverein gemacht. Ich habe mich auch angeboten beim Wege markieren und ausbessern mit zu helfen und habe nur die lapidare Antwort bekommen der Eifelverein wäre ein Wanderverein und ich hätte eigentlich als Radfahrer nichts auf "ihren" Wegen zu suchen. Ich fand das damals schon ziemlich unverschämt und ich glaube diese Meinung der Betonköpfe hat sich bis jetzt nicht geändert.


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2009)

Nun, vielleicht haben John und Uwe Recht, aber irgendwie will ich nicht glauben, daß alle Mitglieder des VVS so ticken.
Sind doch Naturfreunde. Wir hätten jedenfalls guten Willen gezeigt.
Ich wäre dabei, wenn es um´s pflegen ginge, falls sie uns denn lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (30. September 2009)

Auch aus einem andern Grund wird eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem VVS nicht funktionieren: Der VVS war einer der treibenden Kräfte für die Einrichtung eines Nationalparks, weil er "zukünftig finanziell den Unterhalt der Infrasturktur des Siebengebirges nicht mehr gestemmt bekäme" - und bei Einrichtung eines Nationalparks wären eben dafür erhebliche Landesmittel geflossen.

Nachdem es dank Bürgerentscheid für den Nationalpark eher schlecht aussieht, wird es spannend werden, wie nun der VVS reagiert. Seinen vorab getätigten Aussagen folgend müsste er nun erhobenen Hauptes in die Pleite gehen  - was ich aber nicht glaube. Dafür sind zu viele Einflussreiche in dem Verein. 
Möglich, dass man nun über die Beteiligung am noch offenstehenden Wegekonzept versucht, möglichst mit einem ausgedünnten Wegenetz (= geringerer finanzieller Unterhaltungsaufwand) wegzukommen. Evtl. wird man auch versuchen, die Anliegerkommunen finanziell stärker mit ins Boot zu holen. Die sind aber ebenfalls nahezu pleite, in Bad Honnef würde es noch dazu entsprechend dem Ausgang des Bürgerentscheides Argumentationsschwierigkeiten geben. 

Wie auch immer, wenn ggf. der VVS zukünftig nicht mehr der einflussreichste Träger des Siebengebirges sein wird (Spekulation meinerseits), wäre er auch der falsche Ansprechpartner für die Wegeunterhaltung.


----------



## juchhu (30. September 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Auch aus einem andern Grund wird eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem VVS nicht funktionieren: Der VVS war einer der treibenden Kräfte für die Einrichtung eines Nationalparks, weil er "zukünftig finanziell den Unterhalt der Infrasturktur des Siebengebirges nicht mehr gestemmt bekäme" - und bei Einrichtung eines Nationalparks wären eben dafür erhebliche Landesmittel geflossen.
> 
> Nachdem es dank Bürgerentscheid für den Nationalpark eher schlecht aussieht, wird es spannend werden, wie nun der VVS reagiert. Seinen vorab getätigten Aussagen folgend müsste er nun erhobenen Hauptes in die Pleite gehen  - was ich aber nicht glaube. Dafür sind zu viele Einflussreiche in dem Verein.
> Möglich, dass man nun über die Beteiligung am noch offenstehenden Wegekonzept versucht, möglichst mit einem ausgedünnten Wegenetz (= geringerer finanzieller Unterhaltungsaufwand) wegzukommen. Evtl. wird man auch versuchen, die Anliegerkommunen finanziell stärker mit ins Boot zu holen. Die sind aber ebenfalls nahezu pleite, in Bad Honnef würde es noch dazu entsprechend dem Ausgang des Bürgerentscheides Argumentationsschwierigkeiten geben.
> ...



Bei jeder Kooperation hat jeder beteiligte (Vertrags)Partner  letztlich das Ziel, trotz Kompromisse die eigenen Interessen zu sichern und im Idealfall zu mehren.

Während wir mit dem Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein einen Kooperationspartner gefunden haben, mit dem wir als Radfahrer auf gleicher Augenhöhe, z.B. im Bergischen Land,  zusammenarbeiten können, haben wir  dies bei anderen Wandervereinen/-verbänden leider noch nicht erlebt.

Mit dem SGV wurden bereits konkret zukünftige gemeinsam Maßnahmen besprochen, z.B. Wegeauszeichnung und -pflege.

Eine vergleichbare Kooperation mit dem VVS kann ich mir persönlich derzeit nicht vorstellen. Eine Zusammenarbeit funktioniert nur, wenn man sich gegenseitig akzeptiert. Man muss sich nicht lieben, aber Hass kann keine Basis für Zusammenarbeit sein.

Wir sollten  aufmerksam die nächsten Wochen das muntere Treiben beobachten. Denn der Beurteilung der finanzielle Situation des VVS stimmte ich Helmuts Ausführung zu. 

Sicher können und wollen wir (MTBvD) dem VVS nicht finanziell aus der Krise helfen. Aber eine personelle Unterstützung analog des SGV-Konzeptes stellt kein Problem dar.

Ob der VVS bereit ist, zukünftig sich in der Auszeichnung und Pflege der 7GB-Wege durch Mountainbiker helfen zu lassen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Und wenn man sich die Äußerungen einige VVS-Vertreter anhört, würde die wohl lieber den Untergang als die Öffnung wählen.

Aber, Stolz muss man sich leisten können.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. September 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei zur Begriffsklärung:

VVS = "Verschönerungsvereins für das Siebengebirge"

Und die wollen sich für einen "Nationalpark" mit geschützten, naturnahen Laubwälder einsetzen ? Natur braucht keine Menschen, die sie _verschönert_. Der Name des Vereins klingt eher nach einem blitzeblanken Wald, wo jeder Baum schön gerade gewachsen ist und alles in Reih und Glied steht. Und das Laub wird immer schön von den Wegen gesaugt.
Das Siebengebirge ist ein *Wald* und nicht der gepflegte *Vorgarten* in einer x-beliebigen Reihenhaussiedlung.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Waschbaer (1. Oktober 2009)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei zur Begriffsklärung:
> 
> VVS = "Verschönerungsvereins für das Siebengebirge"
> 
> Und die wollen sich für einen "Nationalpark" mit geschützten, naturnahen Laubwälder einsetzen ?



Denn dann wären sie ja ein Verwilderungsverein. 


_(Kommt leider nicht von mir; hab ich neulich irgendwo im I-Net gelesen.)_


----------



## sun909 (1. Oktober 2009)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei zur Begriffsklärung:
> 
> VVS = "Verschönerungsvereins für das Siebengebirge"
> 
> ...



Der Begriff ist ja nun mal schon etwas älter und es ist nicht fair, hier auf einem Namen herumzuhacken. 

Früher ging es u.a. auch darum, den Wald insofern zu verschönern, als dass Bänke für die Besucher gebaut, Mülleimer aufgebaut, Schilder installiert wurden etc.

Alles andere geht langsam zu sehr in die Polemik über....

Da ein Schubladendenken meist dann aufhört, wenn man mit jemanden von Angesicht zu Angesicht zusammenarbeitet/sitzt/trinkt, ist ein Angebot seitens der Biker an den VVS zur Unterstützung (ohne weitere Forderungen unsererseits am Anfang) mit Sicherheit kein schlechter Plan.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Enrgy (1. Oktober 2009)

Interessant wäre da eine Art "Trail-Maintainance-Day", an dem Biker unter Anleitung des VVS Wegstücke wieder herrichten, die offensichtlich durch Biken geschädigt wurden.
Erst dann sieht man nämlich, welche Arbeit dahinter steckt bis ein Weg schön glatt ist und wie schnell es geht, bis er wieder zerbremst ist.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt da ein interessantes Projekt im Donautal. Zwar sind hier nicht MTBler aktiv geworden, sondern Kletterer. Jedoch meine ich, dass die grundsätzlichen Probleme übertragbar sind und die gefundene Lösung als Beispiel für einen im SG denkbaren Weg taugt. Ich sage bewusst _übertragbar_, denn ein Felskopf ist etwas anderes als ein Pfad. 
Beachtenswert finde ich den Lösungsansatz, der Felspatenschaften vorsieht, die von Mitglieder des DAV und der IG wahrgenommen werden. Die Felspatenschaft sieht genau das vor, was hier schon postuliert wurde: Informationsweitergabe an andere Nutzer, tatkräftige Mithilfe bei Wegebau, Errichtung zusätzlicher Schutzmaßnahmen für die Natur (Auszäunungen etc.) und weitere Aufgaben, die Aktivität seitens der "Nutzer" verlangen.

Seht selbst:

http://www.projekt-schaufelsen.de/

Ergänzung: die Information sind auf der Seite ein bißchen zerstückelt. Hangelt Euch mal durch die vielen Unterpunkte.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mich über Rückmeldungen bezüglich des oben aufgezeigten, möglichen Wegs freuen. Selbstverständlich auch, wenn Ihr dem skeptisch gegenübersteht.

Ich wäre ggfs. bereit, einen Kontakt zur IG herzustellen. Ich denke, von deren Erfahrungschatz können wir profitieren - meine Meinung.


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> DIE 7HILLER SIND RENNFAHRER!!!KEINE LANDSCHAFTSPFLEGER




Darf ich dies als Signatur klauen?

-trekki


----------



## HelmutK (2. Oktober 2009)

Ob die Landesregierung das Projekt "Bürgernationalpark" endgültig begraben hat bzw. wird, werden wir sicherlich in Kürze feststellen. Ohne Bürgernationalpark bleibt es erstmal bei der Weitergeltung der Naturschutzgebietsverordnung (NSG-VO) mit der bei uns so beliebten 2,5m Regelung; nachzulesen hier in § 5 Abs. 2 Nr. 12

http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/impe...r/amt_67/nsg_vo_siebengebirge_120505_text.pdf

Wie es damit weitergehen könnte, ergibt sich u. a. aus § 8 der NSG-VO; danach könnte ein neues Wegekonzept im Rahmen einer Änderungsverordnung umgesetzt werden. 

Auch wenn der Text der NSG-VO nicht gerade einfach zu lesen ist, so empfiehlt sich auch für den Nicht-Juristen eine gründliche Lektüre, denn es gibt grundsätzlich zwei Ansatzpunkte für einen Umgang mit den zukünftigen geltenden Einschränkungen für Radfahrer/Mountainbiker:

1. Man versucht durch Beteiligung an dem Verfahren zur Einführung der angekündigten Änderung des neuen Wegeplans seine Rechte wahrzunehmen, d. h. man nimmt im Rahmen der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Anhörung Stellung zu dem Wegeplan.

2. Man konzentriert sich auf die Regelungen in § 9 und § 10 der NSG-VO und versucht einzelne Befreiungen durchzusetzen.

Es gibt natürlich auch noch weitere Alternativen, jedoch kann man die als Jurist nicht unbedingt empfehlen

Wenn man allerdings an einer "legalen" Lösung (mit-) arbeiten will, dann kommt man an ein wenig (eher ziemlich viel) Schreibtischarbeit nicht vorbei, da in beiden von mir angesprochenen Fällen auf naturschutzrechtliche und sozialwissenschaftliche Aspekte eingegangen werden muss, d. h. die für den Erlass und die Änderung der NSG-VO zuständige Behörde (Bezirksregierung Köln) muss davon überzeugt werden, dass eine Erweiterung der Möglichkeiten zum Radfahren/Mountainbiken und insbesondere das legale Befahren von Singletracks mit Schutzzweck (§ 3) und den Schutzzielen (§ 4) der NSG-VO zu vereinbaren ist. 

Man kann in diesem Rahmen natürlich auch nach pragmatischen Lösungswegen suchen und Spielräume dafür gibt es durchaus (z. B. § 10 NSG-VO oder § 3a Landschaftsgesetz NRW), muss aber auch dafür den für die Behörden geltenden rechtlichen Rahmen berücksichtigen, denn diese können sich aufgrund ihrer Bindung an Recht und Gesetz nur in diesem Rahmen bewegen.

Stellungnahme und pragmatische Lösungen müssen sich also nicht gegenseitig ausschließen. Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung, die man natürlich nicht teilen muss, wird man jedoch ohne die für eine Stellungnahme erforderlichen Vorarbeiten mit pragmatischen Lösungen nicht sehr weit kommen. Die Einladung zur Mitarbeit in der IG, auf die ja schon mehrfach hingewiesen wurde und die keine Vereins- oder Verbandsmitgliedschaft erfordert, steht weiterhin. Dort geht es allerdings um Mitarbeit und nicht um Mitlesen oder Mitdiskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig: Weil das SG ein NSG ist, können wir allenfalls eine Art _opt-in _erzielen? Wir müssten einzelne Wege benennen, die wir - nachweislich wahrscheinlich - für Ausnahme-geeignet halten? Ein _opt-out _wäre nach meinem Verständnis die wenig aussichtsreiche Forderung nach einer pauschalen Öffnung mit dedizierten Ausnahmen?


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig: Weil das SG ein NSG ist, können wir allenfalls eine Art _opt-in _erzielen? Wir müssten einzelne Wege benennen, die wir - nachweislich wahrscheinlich - für Ausnahme-geeignet halten? Ein _opt-out _wäre nach meinem Verständnis die wenig aussichtsreiche Forderung nach einer pauschalen Öffnung mit dedizierten Ausnahmen?


 
So in etwa, ja! Wobei mir das Wort "Ausnahme" nicht gefällt: Das MTB sollte endlich als gleichberechtigter (Wegenutzungs-) Partner anerkannt werden. Wird es aber derzeit nicht. Andererseits - wie auch Du schreibst - wird es von Behördenseite keine pauschale Öffnung geben. Also arbeiten (besser: handeln) wir einen Kompromiss aus -und das jetzt, im Rahmen des Wegenutzungskonzeptes. Späteres Jammern mit Sicherheit zwecklos.

Das dies zum Großteil innerhalb einer IG geschieht, hat wenig mit Intransparenz für die Allgemeinheit zu tun, als vielmehr damit, unseren "Gegenspielern" in den beteiligten Behörden (auch dort soll es Mountainbiker und Foriker geben) nicht vorab unsere Strategie, Argumentation und Materialien an die Hand zu geben. 
Zudem entwickeln sich in öff. Threads dank einiger besonderer Zeitgenossen, die zwar keinesfalls mithelfen, dafür aber umso lieber krakelen, recht schnell einige sinn- und niveaulose Diskussionen; auch die werden mit einer IG umgangen.

Noch einige Tendenzen, wie sie in den letzten Tagen im General-Anzeiger Bonn zu lesen waren:

1. Der VVS wird sich nach Mitteilung seines Vorsitzenden in Zukunft tatsächlich auf die Pflege seines eigenen Waldbesitzes beschränken.

2. Der Bonner SPD-Bundestagswahlbezirksgewinner Kelber denkt nun öff. als Alternative zu einem Nationalpark üer ein "Naturmonument" nach. Für die derzeitige CDU-Landesregierung ist dies kein Thema. Also wird die Landtagswahl am 09. Mai 2010 wieder interessant werden. Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis kann sich ebenfalls nicht mit einem Naturmonument anfreunden.


----------



## Splash (3. Oktober 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> 2. Der Bonner SPD-Bundestagswahlbezirksgewinner Kelber denkt nun öff. als Alternative zu einem Nationalpark üer ein "Naturmonument" nach. Für die derzeitige CDU-Landesregierung ist dies kein Thema. Also wird die Landtagswahl am 09. Mai 2010 wieder interessant werden. Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis kann sich ebenfalls nicht mit einem Naturmonument anfreunden.



Wie ist denn Naturmonument in dem Zusammenhang zu verstehen? Gibt es dazu Lektüre, die nicht Werbelektüre einer Partei ist?


----------



## Cheetah (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal das hier gefunden:
http://www.schutzgebiete.ktn.gv.at/natd1.php


----------



## RICO (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich gerade drauf gestossen:

Freitag, 9. Oktober 2009 *19.30-20.15* alpha  Bilderbuch: Das Siebengebirge - Ein neuer Nationalpark? 
Montag, 12. Oktober 2009 *11.00-11.45* alpha  Bilderbuch: Das Siebengebirge - Ein neuer Nationalpark? 
Montag, 19. Oktober 2009 *14.15-15.00* NDR  Bilderbuch Das Siebengebirge - Ein neuer Nationalpark

Gruß RICO


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Oktober 2009)

Wer heute im WDR die "Aktuelle Stunde - Lokalzeit Bonn" angeschaut hat, erfuhr folgendes:

Alle Befürworter des Nationalparkes scheinen mangels "Plan B" (man ging halt von der Einrichtung des Nationalparkes aus) recht ratlos. Man belauert sich gegenseitig. Die Stadt Bonn wartet auf den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, eine SPD-MdL hofft auf die Kommunen, manch einer sogar auf eine Initiative der Nationalparkgegner . 
Der VVS in Form des Herrn Krämer wies nochmals darauf hin, zukünftig den bisherigen Pflegeaufwand für das gesamte 7GB nicht mehr leisten zu können. Neue Ideen hofft man bei der Mitgliederversammlung im Januar zu finden.

Wally Feiden, Bürgermeisterin des gebeutelten Bad Honnef (großer Kommunalwaldbesitz), muss nun den Unterhalt der gemeindeeigenen Pflanzenwelt mit eigenen Finanzmitteln in Angriff nehmen. Und ist plötzlich Anhängerin eines "gemeinsamen Vorgehens mit den Nationalparkgegnern". Eine Pflege aller Wege mit dem Standard von heute wäre zukünftig nicht mehr leistbar. Wäre insoweit evtl. eine geeignete Ansprechpartnerin für Franks Trailpflegeplan.

Das "Naturmonument", ein Alternativfinanzierungstraum mancher Verklärter, scheint bei fast allen ausgeträumt zu sein, nachdem das Land nochmals darauf hingewiesen hat, das für solche Projekte kein Rubel rollt. Lediglich besagte SPD-MdL wollte eine etwaige monumentale Finanzierung des Landes in Aussicht stellen.So langsam lässt die Landtagswahl im Mai 2010 grüßen .


----------



## Splash (31. Oktober 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wally Feiden, Bürgermeisterin des gebeutelten Bad Honnef (großer Kommunalwaldbesitz), muss nun den Unterhalt der gemeindeeigenen Pflanzenwelt mit eigenen Finanzmitteln in Angriff nehmen. Und ist plötzlich Anhängerin eines "gemeinsamen Vorgehens mit den Nationalparkgegnern". Eine Pflege aller Wege mit dem Standard von heute wäre zukünftig nicht mehr leistbar. Wäre insoweit evtl. eine geeignete Ansprechpartnerin für Franks Trailpflegeplan.



Wenn so ein Trailcaretag ein Entgegenkommen zeigt, dann wäre ich gerne dabei. 

IMHO wäre es evtl auch eine gute Idee, wenn man 2-3 Tage pA zu festen Trailcare-Tagen macht, bzw als solche deklariert, wo man mit möglichst vielen Bikern bestimmte Wege pflegt (Freischnitt machen, etc.) und dies insbesondere auf schmaleren Wegen, wenn man darüber verhandeln könnte, dass diese Wege dann auch für Biker wieder geöffnet werden. 
(Ok, wäre zumindest n schöner Traum ...)


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. März 2010)

Der Presse liegt nun der Entwurf des (wir erinnern uns: vom gescheiterten Nationalpark völlig unabhängigen) Wegeplanes vor. Interessant der Kommentar dazu, interessant auch, dass sich eine Interessengruppe "verbessert" hat.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. März 2010)

"So sollten ursprünglich zum Beispiel der Wasserfallweg oder der Weg über den Nonnenstromberg wegfallen, sie bleiben nun aber in jedem Fall erhalten"

puh zum glück  wäre ja echt ne schande den hauptweg vom ölberg runterfahren zu müssen... 
apropo, sind inzwischen die gefühlten 134 bäume beim wasserfall weggeräumt ? 


edit:
"Statt Rangern werden weiterhin nur einige ehrenamtliche Naturparkwächter über die Einhaltung der Naturschutzverordnung wachen.", das ist ja schonmal zu begrüßen



"Wegfallende Wege werden zwar in Wanderkarten fehlen, doch Ortskundige werden "ihre" Wege wohl so lange wandern, walken oder laufen, bis umgestürzte Bäume, die nicht mehr beseitigt werden, sie daran hindern werden." 
hoffen wir mal dass es die nächsten jahre keine stürme mehr gibt 

alles in allem denke ich wird man jetzt nicht direkt sooo eingeschränkt werden durch den neuen wegeplan... mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (18. März 2010)

frag mich als fachkundiger gerade , welche Handhabe so ein "Ehrenamtlicher" hat. Mir fällt da nix ein.


----------



## redrace (18. März 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> "Wegfallende Wege werden zwar in Wanderkarten fehlen, doch Ortskundige werden "ihre" Wege wohl so lange wandern, walken oder laufen, bis umgestürzte Bäume, die nicht mehr beseitigt werden, sie daran hindern werden."



Es gibt immer Wege! Klick


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. März 2010)

vielleicht hilft die ja auch !


----------



## Giom (19. März 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Der Presse liegt nun der Entwurf des (wir erinnern uns: vom gescheiterten Nationalpark völlig unabhängigen) Wegeplanes vor. Interessant der Kommentar dazu, interessant auch, dass sich eine Interessengruppe "verbessert" hat.


 
klingt alles nach:
-kosmetik
-selbsttrostpacket für die Befürworter des Nationalparks
-Rechtfertigung bereits angefallener Kosten; so hat man und vermittelt man zumindest das Gefühl, dass nicht alles nur für die Tonne gemacht bzw. ausgegeben wurde.

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. März 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft die ja auch !



Also das wäre ne Art von Ranger die mir gefallen könnte


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. März 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> frag mich als fachkundiger gerade , welche Handhabe so ein "Ehrenamtlicher" hat. Mir fällt da nix ein.


 
Die gleichen, wie sie jeder andere auch hat: Er kann z. B. Anzeige erstatten. Oder versuchen, im Gespräch Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tafkad (23. März 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die gleichen, wie sie jeder andere auch hat: Er kann z. B. Anzeige erstatten. Oder versuchen, im Gespräch Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten .



Anzeige gegen Unbekannt oder wie will er wissen wer ich bin?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. März 2010)

namensschildchen


----------



## tafkad (23. März 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> namensschildchen



Mist, ich wusste ich brauch noch Zubehör für mein Bike. Ein Parkwächter vorwarn Gerät, damit ich schnell genug weg komme, bevor der kommt


----------



## Schildbürger (23. März 2010)

Das wird in D ebenso verboten werden wie ein Radarwarner.


----------



## Tilman (13. April 2010)

Nunmehr kommt, nachdem der Nationalpark auch politisch beerdigt ist,  das Wegekonzept für das Naturschutzgebiet in die Gänge.

Es wird zu gegebener Zeit eine Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung stattfinden. Umsomehr macht es Sinn, sich fühzeitig mit der Sache zu befasssen, denn im Gegensatz zum Nationalpark ist die Erstellung des Wegekonzeptes bereits beschlossene Sache. Es geht also nur noch um das "Wie".


Textentwurf
.
Wegekarte (Entwurf)
Rechtlich wird letztendlich gelten, wenn jemand nichts sagt, "Schweigen ist Zustimmung". Das muß jedenfalls strikt vermieden werden.


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2010)

Datum in der Lesefassung 27.10.2010  Zahlendreher?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. April 2010)

also ich denk mir mal einige blaue punkte dazu  aber natürlich inkl. des angemessenen benehmens auf dem trail


----------



## Tilman (14. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Datum in der Lesefassung 27.10.2010  Zahlendreher?



So ist es.


----------



## Tilman (14. April 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> also ich denk mir mal einige blaue punkte dazu  aber natürlich inkl. des angemessenen benehmens auf dem trail



Diese blauen Punkte (im Grunde auf allen Wegen mit angemessenem Benehmen) sind das eine. Was aber wichtig ist, wären auch sportlichere Strecken/Trails. Die sollten wir angeben, sonst heißt es am Ende, wir hätten uns ja nicht geäußert und sollten hinter nicht meckern. 

Denn so richtig 'rausgekommen ist das noch nicht, daß abseits der Wege fahren künftig anhand des späteren Wegekonzeptes richtig teuer werden kann. Denn anhand des Planes wird ohne Wenn und Aber verordnet, was Weg ist und was nicht. Diskussionen zu einer Wegedefinition, wohlmöglich mit Rechtsbeistand, könnte es insoweit  - schon gar nicht mit Erfolgsaussichten -  dann nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. April 2010)

Das sieht doch im Wesentlichen nach den gleichen Blödsinn aus, den wir in der "tollen" Veranstaltung am 17.10.2008 vorgestellt bekommen haben. Bspw. ohne Nachtigallental etc. pp.

Dieses Konzept gilt es als Ganzes vom Tisch zu fegen !

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (25. April 2010)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch im Wesentlichen nach den gleichen BlÃ¶dsinn aus, den wir in der "tollen" Veranstaltung am 17.10.2008 vorgestellt bekommen haben. Bspw. ohne Nachtigallental etc. pp.
> 
> Dieses Konzept gilt es als Ganzes vom Tisch zu fegen !
> 
> M.



Sachstand ist, daÃ zum Wegekonzept die Beteiligung der TrÃ¤ger Ãffentlicher Belange (TÃB) erfolgt ist. Wir werden uns also _im Zuge der noch nicht terminierten Offenlegung_ artikulieren mÃ¼ssen (Konzept als Ganzes, s.o.). 

Wenn das nun auch nicht so hektisch werden wird, wie es geworden wÃ¤re, wenn wir noch bei den TÃBs mitgemacht hÃ¤tten, so kann es dennoch nicht frÃ¼h genug losgehen.

Es steht nach wie vor "im Raum", daÃ man beim RegierungsprÃ¤sidium auch konkrete VorschlÃ¤ge von uns haben will, so besprochen beim letzten Treff in KÃ¶nigswinter als es noch letztmals in groÃer Runde uá¸¿ den Nationalpark ging.

Also sollten wir bald versuchen, terminlich zusamenzukommen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. Oktober 2010)

In der gestrigen "Aktuellen Stunde" des WDR war wieder einmal ein Bericht über den Wegeplan im 7G: KLICK!

Interview mit Oliver Bremm: KLICK!

Im Prinzip versucht man jetzt, das alte Wegekonzept des Nationalparks durchzudrücken.

M.


----------



## LIDDL (5. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich den Verkäufertyp vom "Tourismus Siebengebirge GmbH" schon reden höre    der will -imao- doch nur die "turis" kanalisieren damit sie alle an seiner Pommesbude vorbeikommen und schön brav bei ihm einkaufen, mir gehts um meine freizeitgestaltung, Hr. Bremm ums Geld!  Gewinner bei der Sache sind u.a. die Reiter, aber die bezahlen ja bekanntlich auch viel Geld dafür!


----------

